# No need for MyDVD, Nero works fine.



## DZRhino

Don't waste $50 on Sonic MyDVD (which is a piece of poop), NeroVision Express 3 works fine. So far I have made a VCD and a DVD from a 1/2 hour show that I transferred over via TivoToGo.

Transcoding takes the same time it would take with a non-protected DVD. Takes about an hour for each 1/2 hour. When you start to transcode, it asks you for your password and then proceeds just like it would with anything else.

You can use NVE3 to assemble your favorite programs onto a single disk, etc.. 

I am only using the CODECs that came with Nero. I assume that it is using the Tivo supplied filters that get installed with Tivo Desktop.

I use the entire Nero 6 Ultra Edition with all plugins (which I own). I would recommend getting the packaged version which you can find on a discount. That way you get all the plugins for free.

This experience tells me that some of the freeware DVD burning programs will probably work as well as some other competitors to Sonic.


----------



## Darren1966

I was going to post this today also. I finally got tivotogo last night and I transferred a show to my computer and my Nero express 2 made a vcd (video CD) without any problems. I haven't tried to make a DVD yet but I don't foresee any problems there since making a vcd was so easy.


----------



## rlcarr

I wish I had the same luck you guys have .

Nero Vision Express has only worked for one of my .tivo files. Even though it asks for the password.


----------



## TivoPip

> This experience tells me that some of the freeware DVD burning programs will probably work as well as some other competitors to Sonic.


As long as the freeware DVD burnning program is directshow aware, then its possible.


----------



## dmlove51

> As long as the freeware DVD burnning program is directshow aware, then its possible.


I asked yesterday, but no one answered - what does this mean, and how can you tell if the program is "aware"?


----------



## m750

1 google:

DirectShow

DirectShow (formerly ActiveMovie) is a multimedia architecture developed by Microsoft. It is part of Windows 98, Windows 2000, Windows XP and Internet Explorer, and available separately for free download from Microsoft (as part of DirectX).

DirectShow divides the processing of multimedia tasks such as video playback into a set of steps known as filters. Filters have a number of input and output pins which connect them together. The generic design of the connection mechanism means that filters can be connected in many different ways to achieve different tasks, and developers can add their own effects or other filters at any stage in the graph. DirectShow filter graphs are widely used in video playback (in which the filters will provide steps such as file parsing, video and audio de-multiplexing, decompressing and rendering) as well as being used for video and audio recording and editing. Interactive tasks such as DVD navigation are also successfully based on DirectShow.

To get started on developing a DirectShow filter, try the filter wizard for Visual Studio from John McAleely. This is way of creating a Visual C++ project for a DirectShow filter. It will create the code for a filter with no pins. This can then be modified by you to add pin and other code to create a useful filter.


----------



## toots

I think the quickest way you'll know is if/when you tell it the .tivo file you want to burn, the filter pops up a window asking you for the playback password.


----------



## dmlove51

The answer is wayyyyyyyy beyond what I wanted to know. I still don't know how you know whether a program is "DirectShow *aware* "?


----------



## m750

and the answer to that is... trial and error. . Sorry...
AO


----------



## tfratzke

I tried NVE2 the first time and got black screen, but my audio was fine. Then i tried NVE3 and just imported the .tivo file, burned the DVD and it worked fine. The only thing i did notice was the video playback quality on my TV was terrible. Audio was perfect. Maybe i did something wrong, like not changing the quallity (not sure if that's an option in NVE3). So then i tried Sonic, burned the same .tivo file, left the burn setting on "Fit to DVD", and the results looked great on my TV and my original TiVo recording was only Medium Quality. While Sonic is easy to use, it does seem slower than NVE3, but then again i was much happier with the results. I am not giving up on NVE3, and will defintely try it again. I just need to figure out how to change the quality of the burned DVD.

Tony


----------



## morac

> _Originally posted by dmlove51 _
> *The answer is wayyyyyyyy beyond what I wanted to know. I still don't know how you know whether a program is "DirectShow aware "? *


Pretty much any windows program made in the last few years should be DirectShow aware (If you have an old Win95 program most likely it is not "DS aware").

A good way to tell if a program uses DirectShow is if the program is capable of burning multiple file formats (DivX, MPG4, WMV, AVI, etc) to DVD and not just one specific file format.


----------



## toots

Yeah, on NVE, I generally choose the DVD output profile, and crank the quality up a bit. I think the default quality would downsample to 350x480


----------



## DZRhino

I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode. 

After a little trial and error I found the way:

1) Go to NVE3
2) Select 'Make Movie'
3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
10) Burn and enjoy!!!

Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.

Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!

Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.

Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.

Additional info: I had some problems getting Nero through the longer shows, so I sent them a support question with the complete log. Their answer was: "Please deactivate the "burn at once" mode before bruning so the process will be finished succesfully.
Additional please bring your Nero up to date.
You can download the latest Nero 6 update from :
http://www.nero.com/en/nero-up.php"


----------



## dmk1974

> _Originally posted by DZRhino _
> *I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> 2) Select 'Make Movie'
> 3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
> 4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
> 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
> 6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
> 7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
> 8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
> 9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
> 9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions. *


Thanks DZRhino...this works great!

Do you have to make the movie first or can your just make a video DVD in NVE3? I haven't tried yet since you have to transfer the whole show and it will take a while.


----------



## DZRhino

> _Originally posted by dmk1974 _
> *Thanks DZRhino...this works great!
> 
> Do you have to make the movie first or can your just make a video DVD in NVE3? I haven't tried yet since you have to transfer the whole show and it will take a while. *


You use the NVE3 movie maker to set up the export. I recommend trimming the video if you can as that cuts the time. You may not want to spend the time cutting the ads etc. out. I just made sure it began with the show and ended with the show. After export, I used NVE3 to open the exported file, edit and then make the DVD in Movie Maker. I would think you could also use anything that would edit standard MPG2 files. Good question . . . I think I will try Adobe Premier and Pinnacel 9 to see if they can handle the exported file. When I tried the Tivo file originally they couldn't.


----------



## BillShannon

I tried using NVE3 and I can't get it to work. I import the .tvio file into NVE
and it asks for my password, but when I try to edit it or play it in NVE, all
I get is a black screen with audio noise. It appears that it's not decrypting
it properly. Curiously enough, in the My Media Files section, it correctly
shows a frame from the video next to the imported .tivo file.

What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## dobbie1

I am not having any luck with NVE3 either. It doesn't even ask for my password. I will give the above instructions a try, but I think it may be a hit and miss situation. Some work some don't.


----------



## DZRhino

For those of you trying to use NERO and having problems:

What version of Nero and of NVE3 do you have? Version of DirectX? Version of the OS? Use the Nero Infotool (under Tools) to check your software loaded and the versions.

I am using MS XP Pro SP2. My NVE3 is the latest: 3.0.1.27 and I have downloaded all the available plugins. DirectX is 9.0c.

Video Codecs on my system:
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 : R.5.10.15.2.55
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Toshiba YUV Codec : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
PICVideo MJPEG Codec : 2.10.0.25
PCLEPIM1 32-bit Compressor : 2.00
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03


----------



## dobbie1

I am running xp/w sp2, directx 9.c and latest release of all Nero 6 components. I will have to check on the codecs tonight when I get home. I am able to play back the video file properly with Windows Media Player 10, it ask for the password and TMPGEnc ask for the password. Not sure what the problem is with Nero but will compare my codecs with the ones you have listed.


----------



## BillShannon

I have XP Home, SP2, DirectX 9.0c, NVE 3.0.1.14, which I downloaded just a
few days ago. I guess I should download again and see if I get a newer
version (3.0.1.27 or better)?

I have these codecs:

Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Toshiba YUV Codec : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03
Indeo® video 5.10 : R.5.10.15.2.55
DivX® 5.2.1 Codec : 5.2.1.1328


----------



## BillShannon

I just upgraded to NVE 3.0.1.27, still doesn't work.
Also, it's no longer asking for my password when importing
.tivo files.

The only codecs I'm missing from DZRhino's working configuration are:
PICVideo MJPEG Codec : 2.10.0.25
PCLEPIM1 32-bit Compressor : 2.00
Any idea where they're from or if they're important?


----------



## cbordman

I have NVE2. It plays back fine in the preview mode. But exporting an MPG produces a black screen.


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by BillShannon _
> *
> 
> I have these codecs:
> 
> Video Codecs
> ------------
> Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
> Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
> Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
> Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
> Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
> Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
> Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
> Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
> Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
> Toshiba YUV Codec : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
> Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
> Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
> Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
> Intel Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03
> Indeo® video 5.10 : R.5.10.15.2.55
> DivX® 5.2.1 Codec : 5.2.1.1328 *


What MS tool did you use to show your CODEC versions? I can only find them in Device Manager.

Also when I use Nero mine tivo files are semi good on the top half and black on the bottom half. Also there is blocks of green mixed every now and then.


----------



## Rob W

> _Originally posted by cbordman _
> *I have NVE2. It plays back fine in the preview mode. But exporting an MPG produces a black screen. *


Similar results with NVE2. Preview mode has the audio and video by then when I export to mpg I get the audio but the video just shows a still image all the way through.

I have been playing around with a 2 hour movie so the procees has been slow.

I am going to tape 2 minutes of any show on tivo, send to my computer and then play around with that tiny file.

My first run with the trial of Sonic crashed about 3 hours into the transcoding. This is why I am playing around with Nero now (and a much smaller file size).


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by CashTiVo _
> *What MS tool did you use to show your CODEC versions? I can only find them in Device Manager.
> *


I didn't use a MS tool, I used the InfoTool that comes with Nero.


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by BillShannon _
> *I didn't use a MS tool, I used the InfoTool that comes with Nero. *


That was it, I was missing the Ligo codecs! Nero now works, thanks.


----------



## toots

Ligo codec?


----------



## ukcolonelcolin

> _Originally posted by CashTiVo _
> *That was it, I was missing the Ligo codecs! Nero now works, thanks. *


Where did you find this codec? My nero does not work with the tivo files either.


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by ukcolonelcolin _
> *Where did you find this codec? My nero does not work with the tivo files either. *


No gaurantee that this will fix your problem but it did fix mine.

http://www.ligos.com/estore.htm


----------



## mike_flood

Thanks for this info.
I'll try Nero. I have never used it to burn DVD's but it sounds promising.

I have the Trial of MyDVD and it works fine. But if I can do the job with something I already have it makes sense to do so.

If I'd get my $100 rebate I might consider spending more money on TiVo stuff.


----------



## toots

Well, $15 later, and it still doesn't work for that one .tivo file.

Others, I assume, still work, but not this one.


----------



## Gai-jin

FWIW, I was not able to use nero at all, but the Indeo codec mentioned above has solved the problem. 

Thanks!


----------



## toots

Yeah, seems to work with all except for one program I've downloaded from my TiVo.


----------



## FF Steve

I am using NVE3 and it works fantastic. I even have custom animations for the DVD's main menu background and for each chapter button. I will say, however, that I have performed a couple preprocessing steps on my TiVo files before I use NVE...including removing commercials.


----------



## Drenhead

I was testing this out also with NVE 3. It looks to me like it will work with things that have been recorded since the 7.1 upgrade, but not with things before the software upgrade. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Gai-jin

Now all we need is a theme for the menus for NVE3 that looks like the tivo 'now playing' list... Anyone here good at artistic stuff like that?



Gai-jin


----------



## CashTiVo

The codecs fixed my problem I thought, they actually fixed some of the problems with NVE3 but not all. I still have some shows that are still messed up but not that many.


----------



## tfratzke

> _Originally posted by Drenhead _
> *I was testing this out also with NVE 3. It looks to me like it will work with things that have been recorded since the 7.1 upgrade, but not with things before the software upgrade. Can anyone confirm this? *


I burned a DVD with a show that was prior to 7.1. Worked just fine.

Tony


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

> _Originally posted by DZRhino _
> *Don't waste $50 on Sonic MyDVD (which is a piece of poop), NeroVision Express 3 works fine. So far I have made a VCD and a DVD from a 1/2 hour show that I transferred over via TivoToGo.
> *


Argh. Apparently the Nero version I have is the OEM Suite, and only had NeroVision Express 2 SE. I downloaded the updates to bring me to the latest and greatest versions, but I still ended up with NeroVision Express 3 SE. Turns out that the SE refers to a special version that does "not support SVCD or DVD-Video".

So, I guess I have to pay an additional $50 to upgrade it. Oh well!


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by CashTiVo _
> *That was it, I was missing the Ligo codecs! Nero now works, thanks. *


How do the Ligos codecs show up in the InfoTool?
I have lots of Indeo codecs, as you can see from my
earlier post. Do I just need a newer version?
Did you already have all these older Indeo codecs
as well?


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by toots _
> *Well, $15 later, and it still doesn't work for that one .tivo file.
> 
> Others, I assume, still work, but not this one. *


So the Ligos codecs made everything else work for you?
I guess it's time to spend $15 and find out for myself.
I'd love to have a definitive answer from (e.g.)
the Nero people about what should work and
what shouldn't.

Any idea what's different about the one .tivo file
that doesn't work?


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by Drenhead _
> *I was testing this out also with NVE 3. It looks to me like it will work with things that have been recorded since the 7.1 upgrade, but not with things before the software upgrade. Can anyone confirm this? *


For me, it doesn't matter when it was recorded. Neither new nor old
recordings work. But then I haven't bought any new codecs yet. 

Wouldn't it be nice if the codecs that came with Nero would work?


----------



## gadgetLarry

I had purchased Nero, and tried many combinations of CODECs and could not make a DVD. It would get as far as preparing to write and it would fail with a non-descript error message.

I purchased the Sonic Deluxe package and was able to create a DVD with many programs, with the commercials stripped, chapters, animated icons, etc. and it worked without any problems. Maybe the Nero problem was an incompatible CODEC, but I could never get it to work.


----------



## Thaed

Bill, try the free codecs first.


----------



## tfratzke

I know i said before that it worked fine for me, but i have since tried to record some other programs, and now none of those work with NVE3. I even already had the Ligos codecs. I don't get what going on! Frustrating!


----------



## mike_flood

I used Nero and it works great.

Using a Pentium 4 with Win XP home. Burning to a HP300N DVD drive.
Process is not fast but quality is great. Using the Nero Codec I got not dropped frames or audio stutter as I had with other software.

The MyDVD stuff works for me but if I can save $50 I will.


----------



## Thaed

I cannot convert to mpeg using Nero, so I can't get files that I can convert to divx for my Archos. I'm sure someone will write something at some point to do this. I suppose I could burn to dvd and then convert the dvd to mpg if I were desperate enough.


----------



## Windohpain

Hi-I've been following this thread for several days and My scenario may not specifically match all of yours but there are some similarities so I thought I'd toss my solution into the hopper for your consideration.
I have WinXP SP2 and use WMP9 this is a fairly fresh (XP) load so I didn't have a DVD player (Intervideo/Cyberlink) loaded yet when I got the 7.1 notice. But I was anxious to try TTG so I set off and DLed the Sonic trial (but didn't install) and copied a movie from my tivo I'd been wanting to archive for quite some time. Now I'm a Nero fan and not sure I wanted to use Sonic so I poked around until I found this thread.
I started the point that Default WMP9 would play .tivo with good vid and sound but Nero apps garbled the crap outta the Vid and sound, also no FF or Rev. 
I was intrigued when several people reported success using the Ligos Indeo XP Video codec but I didn't want to pay $15, being cheep and having the whole of the Internet at my fingertips I felt sure there was a free way...and there was.
The "Cole2k.Media.-.Codec.Pack.V5.52.Advanced.exe" contains the Ligos Indeo XP Video 5.2 codec-among many others, (Google cole2k)-those that reported using it said that they used the standard pack but I got the Advanced pack because...it was right there.
Now the other thing I found was that any .tivo files I transferred prior to loading Cole2k suffered the particular anomalies of the installed codecs, i.e. I'll have to re-transfer all .tivo files by TTG under the proper codec.
Lets all resist the urge to start a rant about transfer times.
The good news is I can now FF and Reverse with the slider bar in WMP9 and I successfully edited and saved an episode of the Simpsons in NeroVision Express 3.

Hope this is a help to some of you

Happy Trails


----------



## Windohpain

Oh, and if anyone is curious here's my list of

Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Intel Indeo® Video Raw R1.2
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
DivX® 5.2.1 Codec : 5.2.1.1338
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1 : 4.1.00.3920
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2 : 4.1.00.3920
Ligos Indeo® XP Video 5.2 : 5.2.15.58
DivX Pro 5.0.5 Codec : 5.0.5.830
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Low-Motion : 4.divx.3920
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Fast-Motion : 4.DivX.3917
XviD MPEG-4 Codec : n/a
3ivx D4 4.5.1 Video Codec : 4, 5, 1, 30
ffdshow Video Codec : 1, 0, 0, 1
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9 : 9.0.1.0369
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3 : 4.1.00.3920
VP60® Simple Profile : 6,2,0,10
VP61® Advanced Profile : 6,2,0,10
VP62® Heightened Sharpness Profile : 6,2,0,10
Huffyuv v2.2.0 : 2.2.0


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by BillShannon _
> *How do the Ligos codecs show up in the InfoTool?
> I have lots of Indeo codecs, as you can see from my
> earlier post. Do I just need a newer version?
> Did you already have all these older Indeo codecs
> as well? *


Here is my first codec listing:
Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Toshiba YUV Codec : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
DivX® 5.2.1 Codec : 5.2.1.1338
AVI Wrapper Video Client Codec : 1, 4, 0, 0
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9 : 9.0.1.0369

Here is my listing after I added the codecs:
Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2 : 3.24.15.04
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2 : 3.24.15.04
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Ligos Indeo® Video Raw R1.2
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
DivX® 5.2.1 Codec : 5.2.1.1338
AVI Wrapper Video Client Codec : 1, 4, 0, 0
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9 : 9.0.1.0369
Ligos Indeo® XP Video 5.2 : 5.2.15.58
Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03

Now keep in mind that this fixed part of my problem, not all of them.


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by Windohpain _
> *I'll have to re-transfer all .tivo files by TTG under the proper codec.
> Lets all resist the urge to start a rant about transfer times.Happy Trails *


Now you brought up something I hadn't thought about. I thought TTG was just an overinflated FTP program, I never thought that TTG would apply filters during the transfer!


----------



## toots

Interesting.

After installing the Ligo codecs, I tool your advice and re-downloaded the "bad" program. Now it works.

Or, appears to - I mean, I haven't actually tried burning it yet, but it looks good in the preview pane.


----------



## netposer

I'm amazed this thread hasn't been deleted yet.


----------



## toots

I don't think we're talking about any off-limit topics. We're talking about burning DVDs, complete with having to type the password to open the .tivo file.

In any case, after burning a few coasters with that bad show, now, I try playing the first few seconds in the little preview window in NeroVision. If it doesn't play ok, then I go no farther. Otherwise, I can tell it to go ahead and master/burn. I only had enough time to test the preview window before leaving for work this morning. Burning the DVD will happen after work.

Is that ok?


----------



## john123

Hmm, this still doesn't explain everything. As I explained in another thread (thanks for your answer there Windohpain), I had one dvd burned sucessfully (apart from audio drifting out of sync by the end), but other .tivo files had the corruption.

Some background :

- All (but one that I just did) of my .tivo files were transferred before I loaded the cole2k codec pack, 
- About 30% of them load OK into NVE
- All of the play OK in WMP
- All of them load OK in Sonic MyDVD (though calling anything in MyDVD OK is stretching things...)
- There is no correlation between when the video was recorded (i.e. before or after I got 7.1) and its success
- A program I just transferred (first since installing the codec pack) just brought up the analysing window, and loaded properly (two previous copies had failed). I'd try transferring them all again, except for the fact most are no longer on my TiVo - I thought it safe to delete them once they were on my PC, and played ok...

Some files bring up an 'Analysing Video' popup that takes a min or so to go through the video, not all do. I suspect the ones that don't have already done this, and the analysis results have been cached.

I found what appears to be the cache directory (c:\documents and settings\<user>\application data\ahead\nerovision\NVFACache) - clearing this out does cause the analysis to happen again, but this doesn't solve the problem.

I had a look at the log files for a successful file, and a failure (the NeroVisionLog.txt file a directory above the cache dir).

At first they start out the same, calling the same three filters in sequence twice (TiVo DirectShow Source, Nero Splitter, Nero Video Decoder), but then the bad one goes on to use a different filter (GCAsyncSrc - no hits for that in google!) instead of the TiVo DirectShow one, which I guess implies that it can't find the video sync info (?) which sort of explains the mess I see when trying to preview it.

That sound reasonable?


----------



## netposer

> _Originally posted by toots _
> *I don't think we're talking about any off-limit topics. We're talking about burning DVDs, complete with having to type the password to open the .tivo file *


I agree with you but doesn't matter on this board. I've seen dozens of topics about Nero get locked then deleted.

By encoding using Nero you are circumventing the DRM according to the moderators.

So you better save this thread to your local disk if you want to keep it.


----------



## toots

But there was that other thread where TiVoSomebody gave tacit approval to using NVE or its ilk, as long as we're just talking about burning DVDs, and not otherwise just transcoding to circumvent DRM.


----------



## netposer

> _Originally posted by toots _
> *But there was that other thread where TiVoSomebody gave tacit approval to using NVE or its ilk, as long as we're just talking about burning DVDs, and not otherwise just transcoding to circumvent DRM. *


That's what I said over a week ago. Starting on Jan. 3 I saw dozens of threads about burning DVD's before Sonic released 6.1 and they all got locked/deleted about a week later.

They even deleted a link to an msnbc.com article about TTG because the writer said he used something other than Sonic to re-encode his TiVo recordings.


----------



## CashTiVo

I find it funny that there is a thread within this thread discussing why this thread is allowed to go on.


----------



## john123

> _Originally posted by CashTiVo _
> *I find it funny that there is a thread within this thread discussing why this thread is allowed to go on.  *


Gah, now you're starting a thread within the thread within the thread - where will this end? Stack overflow?


----------



## netposer

> _Originally posted by john123 _
> *Gah, now you're starting a thread within the thread within the thread - where will this end? Stack overflow? *


ROFL


----------



## Windohpain

Humm-I gotta suggest if you want to talk about circumventing the DRM that you start a new thread. I thought we were discussing how to make use of a an application we already owned for the purpose of avoiding having to purchase a duplicate (dubious?) function app. 
Really-ixnay on the RMDay ircumventcay please.

Odd news on the codec front though, I did re-transfer a Simpsons episode and was able to trim commercials and such then played it through with very few problems, couple of hick-ups and maybe some minor sound lag but not to the extent that you were reporting John123, sorry no further ideas there-Although I am using Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum, rather than the motherboard sound chip, which can offload some of the audio processing. But issues like sound lag are difficult to nail down, could be the codec, or settings in the editing/burning app, even hardware, not to mention Windoze. Have you ever made a DVD where the sound didn't drift? And is it drifting on the standalone DVD(after burning) or on your computer(as a file) or both?

I thought I had the Video garbling solved until I re-transferred a 2hr movie only to have the same problem. I hadn't cleared that cache that you found and will give it try as soon as I finish with the xfer-again-grrr

Well I had to cook dinner for my sick wife and in the mean time the latest transfer finished and I've got clear video in NVE3 edit window. I fast forwarded about 3/4 of the way and can see some audio lag but not like what you describe john. I've got to clip a bit off the front and then I'll burn it and let you know if the sound goes goofy for me too. Thanks for letting us all know about that cache, I think that solved one of my problems. Sorry to hear that you deleted you source material on the tivo, I don't trust any new technology to be free of bugs-the biggest bug being myself-user error.

Tivocash- I'm sure from reading around that the tivo and TTG are Co-Decing that is reversed Decoding and coding. I know I can move several hundred gigabytes around my network in the time TTG takes to move a 2.9GB movie.


----------



## Windohpain

quote:Originally posted by john123
Gah, now you're starting a thread within the thread within the thread - where will this end? Stack overflow? 

Oh that's good, a little buffer overrun action and we could own this BBS


----------



## tfratzke

I installed the Advanced Codecs Pack, deleted and retransfered the same couple of shows that didn't work in NVE3 before, and now they work just fine!


----------



## toots

Fine, 'cept they're taking a whole lot longer to burn (in the encoding phase, that is).


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by tfratzke _
> *I installed the Advanced Codecs Pack, deleted and retransfered the same couple of shows that didn't work in NVE3 before, and now they work just fine! *


Could you tell me what the date and version date of this file is?
C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCFilter.ax

I found that the listing in my Nero logs for "GCAsyncSrc" has a GUID and in the registery that GUID points to the above mentioned file. This only shows up an the garbled shows.


----------



## tfratzke

> _Originally posted by CashTiVo _
> *Could you tell me what the date and version date of this file is?
> C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCFilter.ax
> *


Version 3.0.1.27 
Date? It says January 17, 2005 wheni just look at it in Explorer.
Under the version tab it says copyright 2001-2002

Also, bad news, I am still having some shows that don't work even after the codec install. I have now resorted using the "method that can't be discussed here" to convert the the file to a normal .MPG and then importing it into NVE3. All I want to do is have the option to use Nero!!!


----------



## miadlor

I've used nothing but Nero....with only one failure to date.
The only difference: I have 2 boxes......at that time only one received the update.
I wanted to transfer some shows that were on the box that wasn't updated yet. So, I transfered the show in question to the box that had the update, then transfered it to the computer. That show was a garbled mess.
When the other box received the update I transfered the same show directly to the computer.......no problems.
I'm not sure that the update had anything to do with it, rather the transfer from box to box might further the compression some way.........I don't know.
Can anyone duplicate this? Are the shows that sometimes fail "virgin" material?(originally recorded on the same box)


----------



## toots

I've transfered shows from my Pioneer DVD burner to a Series 2, then from there to the PC via TTG, and burned that show using Nero without any problem.

Not exactly the same, I know, and not an experiment I'm likely to reproduce (since it would have been a lot faster/easier to burn it directly from the Pioneer in the first place), but that much did work.


----------



## nexto

I was using NVE2 just fine, I made 2 DVD's for my daughter, they played and looked great but I didn't like that the text for the buttons was so small so I tried to upgrade to NVE3. 

Now when I try to edit the movies, they are all scrambled at the top of the frame and the audio is garbled and "chirps". I sent a support email to Nero 2 days ago, and haven't heard anything yet. 

Anyone have a solution for this? If I reinstall NVE 2 will it work again? I'm afraid of screwing my computer up any more than it already is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## toots

That's exactly what happened to me.

I had NVE2, started up a burn, and midway through the transcode, my system crashed for some reason. When I rebooted, I decided to upgrade to NVE3. After I'd done so, I was no longer able to process the file that I was (successfully) working on before the upgrade.

On my laptop, I went on to download/install the Ligos codecs, then re-download the errant show from the TiVo and was able to burn a good copy. It's just that the transcode phase took FIVE HOURS (for a one hour show). Well, at least I have some R/W media now...

I haven't installed the new codecs on the desktop because like you, I'm afraid of screwing things up worse than they already are. I've tried re-downloading from the TiVo on the desktop, but it urps on the one show every time. I'd try the newer/different codecs, but even though the desktop is faster than the laptop, I still think it'd be a big slowdown.

Then again, I can just start it and leave it to run overnight. The desktop's NVE3 install has worked for every other show I've thrown at it but this one, which is exactly as you describe.

I'm probably not going to do much of anything more, since so far I've only found one "bad" show, and I have managed to (finally!) get it on DVD.

To be honest, though, this whole experience has been so harrowing that I'm about to break down and buy MyDVD just so I'll have someone supported to complain at if/when things don't work.


----------



## nexto

This problem happens to all shows for me. 

I use one PC and download them to a shared folder, then edit them on another PC with NVE. It was all working great until I decided to "upgrade" to NVE3.


----------



## tfratzke

> _Originally posted by toots _
> *To be honest, though, this whole experience has been so harrowing that I'm about to break down and buy MyDVD just so I'll have someone supported to complain at if/when things don't work. *


I hear ya on that one. Other than doing the .tivo to .mpg conversion that literally takes less than 5 minutes for an hour long show, which then NVE3 works EVERYTIME, I think MyDVD might be the best route at this point. I have not noticed any quality loss when doing the conversion either.

For those of you who have had no trouble with NVE3, more power to you and be thankful. I've litterally gotten to the point where i'll either convert it or use Sonic instead.


----------



## CashTiVo

> _Originally posted by tfratzke _
> *Version 3.0.1.27
> Date? It says January 17, 2005 wheni just look at it in Explorer.
> Under the version tab it says copyright 2001-2002
> *


Mine is dated 12/1/2004 with a version level of 3.0.1.14, I know that it may not fix the problem but I would like to update this file and the other Nero files. Any ideas which file on Nero's site has the version that your filter is? I downloaded an update 2 days ago plus I installed the Cole2k files and this is my last shot before wiping one of my computers and starting from scratch.


----------



## miadlor

Open up NERO and click on "NERO" at the top..........it will open the update page.


----------



## davezatz

For what it's worth, I just emailed *[email protected]* suggesting they add support for TTG, as I'd rather continue using their product. I'm not interested in spending time troubleshooting which codecs are installed and at what times, not to mention Sonic is an inferior piece of software. Please just make it work simply and routinely.

I have managed to use secret forbidden classified hush hush methods of extracting mpegs, but that is somewhat inefficient to setup though the processing is quick. For the person wanting to transfer shows to an Archos device (or a Win PDA in my case) for true 'To Go' functionality you may want to do some Google research.

Like others I'm surprised, though grateful I guess, that the moderators have allowed this thread to continue despite their previous actions and Tivo's financial arrangement with Sonic.


----------



## toots

I've also tried the secret forbidden classified hush hush method (SFCHHM), and interestingly, the resulting file choked NVE just as badly as the original .tivo. Just a point of interest though because the SFCHHM being a pain in the butt aside, I really am trying to stay within the spirit of the DMCA here.

I'm thinkin' this is an issue with NVE or Nero's codec or something that Nero installs. I'm hopin' Nero fixes it some day.


----------



## digitalscott

I just burned my first DVD on 7.1a using NVE 3.0.1.27 and it worked great I must say. I burned 4 1-hour long episodes of Battlestar Galactica. I edited out commercials with no problem. The transcoding and burning took less than 2 hours for the whole thing. The first two episodes were actually a 2-hour set that I just cut in half and added twice.

I tried MyDVD first and it was just clumsy and slow. I did have a problem during the burn process at first. Upgraded NVE to the version above and no problem the second time.

I have a 2.4GHz with 512MB ram. I also have the LIGOS codecs installed.


----------



## MJedi

So what's the verdict on using Nero instead of Sonic? Personally, I'd rather use Nero since I have an older version, and now looks like a good time to upgrade. However, if it's going to be a pain then I'd rather give in and use Sonic.

Also, will any version of the new MyDVD support DVD burning of TiVo shows? There are 3 versions: Studio 6, Studio Deluxe 6, and Studio Deluxe Suite 6.

Thanks.


----------



## tfratzke

> _Originally posted by digitalscott _
> *I burned 4 1-hour long episodes of Battlestar Galactica. I edited out commercials with no problem. The transcoding and burning took less than 2 hours for the whole thing.
> . *


Wow, that seems incredibly fast!


----------



## toots

What's the verdict?

Don't know. Haven't tried MyDVD.

But, I do use the Nero AC3 encoder in Nero to cut the size of the files (PCM requiring a lot more bits), and I am sort of annoyed at how the resultant recording has continual audio track resets or whatever it's doing to make my receiver re-sync.


----------



## tfratzke

> _Originally posted by MJedi _
> *So what's the verdict on using Nero instead of Sonic? Personally, I'd rather use Nero since I have an older version, and now looks like a good time to upgrade. However, if it's going to be a pain then I'd rather give in and use Sonic.
> 
> Also, will any version of the new MyDVD support DVD burning of TiVo shows? There are 3 versions: Studio 6, Studio Deluxe 6, and Studio Deluxe Suite 6.
> Thanks. *


Yes, but they need to be version 6.1, not 6.0.

I personally don't see a huge difference when it comes to editing with either program. They both slow down the further you get into the show. It does seem however that Nero can do the transcoding a bit faster than Sonic. ON that note, i have noticed that DVD's created with Sonic, looked better than ones created with Nero. 
I am currently testing TyTools which is a free program that creates .VOB files that you can then use Nero to burn to DVD. This free little program is amazingly fast when doing its transcoding/converting. I will give my thoughts on that once i get some results.


----------



## digitalscott

I would say its the size of the file....plus its the quality of the file as well. I record in basic or medium, mainly because this requires the least transcoding into DVD format. 

I am not watching it on a plasma screen or HDTV, so the quality doesn't have to be great. It looks good to me, which is the important factor.


----------



## jtflea

I am having issues with NVE3. Like others I am having issues with some files being undecoded if you will. What is crazy is they are the same show that tivo records back to back. One will decode and the other one won't. It is on both xpSP2 and server 2003. Here are the codecs on server 2003.

Video Codecs
------------
Intel IYUV codec : 5.2.3790.0 (srv03_rtm.030324-2048)
Microsoft RLE : 5.2.3790.0 (srv03_rtm.030324-2048)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.2.3790.0 (srv03_rtm.030324-2048)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.0000000.900 built by: DIRECTX
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.0000000.900 built by: DIRECTX
Intel Indeo® Video Raw R1.2
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.0000000.900 built by: DIRECTX
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 4.4.4000
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 4.4.4000
DivX Pro(tm) 5.1.1 Codec : 5.1.1.1031
XviD MPEG-4 Codec : n/a
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Low-Motion : 4.divx.3927
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Fast-Motion : 4.divx.3917
3ivx D4 4.5.1 Pro Video Codec : 4, 5, 1, 30
Huffyuv v2.2.0 : 2.2.0
Ligos Indeo® XP Video 5.2 : 5.2.15.58
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9 : 9.0.1.0369
Intel I.263 Video Driver 2.55.012 : V2.55.012
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03
VP60® Simple Profile : 6,2,0,10
VP61® Advanced Profile : 6,2,0,10
VP62® Heightened Sharpness Profile : 6,2,0,10
VP31® Compressor : 3, 2, 5, 0
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1 : 4.1.00.3927
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2 : 4.1.00.3927
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3 : 4.1.00.3927

Audio Codecs
------------
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC : 1.02.0.1
Windows Media Audio : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec : 3.02.0.0
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced) : 1.09.1.49
LAME MP3 Codec v0.9.0 - 3.96 (stable) : 4.00.0.0
DivX WMA Audio Compressor : 4.02.0.0
Intel Music Coder : 1.02.0.7
AC-3 ACM Decompressor : 0.07.0.0
Indeo® Audio Software : 2.05.0.54
Microsoft PCM Converter : 5.00.0.0


----------



## jusewah

I have NVE2 and it doesn't work!

It won't open the XXX.TIVO file, even after entering the password.

Any suggestions?


----------



## digitalscott

> _Originally posted by jusewah _
> *I have NVE2 and it doesn't work!
> 
> It won't open the XXX.TIVO file, even after entering the password.
> 
> Any suggestions? *


upgrade


----------



## dmlove51

Upgrade to what? More people have reported problems using NVE3 than NVE2.


----------



## jtflea

how do you change the default decoder so I can try others that are installed?


----------



## digitalscott

> _Originally posted by dmlove51 _
> *Upgrade to what? More people have reported problems using NVE3 than NVE2. *


I have had no problems using NVE3. So I would upgrade to that. From what I am reading, everyone seems to be having different issues. You won't know what problems or successes you will have until you try. Some people it works, some it doesn't. But that seems to be with every combination.


----------



## afdmb41

i still cant get this to work. i've followed the instructions that were given and when i try to watch the show i get this messed up audio and half the picture is black, the rest of it is sort of like watching a scratched dvd with the skips. anyone know what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## BillShannon

I asked Nero support for help. Here's what they said:

-----
Please note that there are general driverconflict between Nero and Burn-Software

from other manufacturers. I would therefore recommend to uninstall this Software

and run the drivers clean tool.

Download cleanpack.zip from ftp://ftp9.nero.com/attach/cleanpack.zip 
Extract the zipped files onto your hard disk using WinZip or WinRar.
You should now have two files: Driver-CleanTool.exe and RegistryChecker.exe.
First, run Driver-CleanTool.exe by double-clicking it.
Driver-CleanTool will deactivate drivers that caused problems in Nero in the past.
Confirm the deactivation of the drivers displayed in order to prevent known driver

conflicts from reoccurring in the future. 
These drivers also exist, with values, in the registry in Windows NT, 2000 and XP.
In order to ensure that these are also deactivated you will need to run the

RegistryChecker file.

The Registry Checker will run very quickly. It is likely that you won't see any

action after double clicking the file. 
Note: Running the Registry Checker is not necessary for Windows ME, 98SE, 98 or 95.
-----

The DriverCleanTool wanted to remove:

CDRAL.DLL
CDRALW2K.SYS
Service: CDR4_XP
Service: CDRALW2K

After removing those, running the Registry Checker, and rebooting, Nero
still didn't work with the files I had previously transferred, even after
clearing out the Nero cache.

I then transferred the same file that I had previously transferred,
and this time it worked fine!

Before starting all this I created a system restore point. I now restored
the system back to that restore point, hopefully undoing everything the
Nero tools did. When I had rebooted after running the Nero tools, I got
complaints from DirectCD, so I wanted to get back to a state where DirectCD
wouldn't complain, and I wanted to see if the changes Nero made actually
made any difference.

I then loaded the file that worked previously and it still worked! (Files
that failed previously still failed.) I transferred another file and it
worked as well!

So, it seems that something that the Nero tools did have fixed my problem.
My suspicion is that it's the Registry Checker that does it. Note that
nowhere in here did I have to load any additional codecs!

I'd be interested in hearing whether this fixes the problem for anyone else.


----------



## BillShannon

No, I was wrong. It's still not working right. I transferred 10 shows
and 6 of them work but 4 of them do not work. Time for more experiments.


----------



## rainmkr

anyone have audio drifting? the audio seems a bit outta sync after exporting through NVE3.


----------



## tfratzke

I have had no problems with NVE 2.1. Tons of problems with NVE3. Shows that didn't work with Ver. 3 work fine with Ver 2.1 even without retransferring them from the TiVo.


----------



## toots

So, I took a program that NVE3 wouldn't deal with. I did that thing that cannot be named to it. NVE3 still wouldn't deal with it. I then ran it through VideoReDo's "Quick Stream Fix" function. NVE3 could deal with the result of that.

I've done this with two different programs that NVE3 didn't like. Both were happy with the results of VideoReDo's QuickStreamFix. What does that do? Beats me.

This is what the help file for VideoReDo says:



> This dialog is used to re-multiplex an MPEG2 program stream. It will copy the input file to the output file through the VideoReDo/QuickEdit stream processing routines. This means that all the time stamps in the output file, such as PTS and GOP headers, will be re-calculated. In addition, all the processing parameters as specified on the Advanced Stream Dialog will be honored as well. On other words the output file will be MPEG2 compliant file.


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by BillShannon _
> *No, I was wrong. It's still not working right. I transferred 10 shows
> and 6 of them work but 4 of them do not work. Time for more experiments. *


Something very weird is going on here...

I went back and ran the Nero tools again and got rid of the "bad" drivers.

Then I loaded some of the videos that don't work. No luck.
I transferred those same videos again. Some worked, some
didn't. I transferred the ones that still didn't work *again*.
As they were transferring, I loaded them into Nero. In every
case, that made it work properly. In the end I was able to get
all of the videos loaded into Nero in a form that I could edit them.

There's got to be a bug somewhere that prevents this from
working reliably.

Now I'm writing a DVD. Let's see if that works...


----------



## Windohpain

> _Originally posted by BillShannon _*
> As they were transferring, I loaded them into Nero.*


How do you do that? 
I'm also enjoying only intermittent success opening transfered files in nero. 
Sometimes it seems this process takes so long I forget what I wanted to do by the time it's ready to do it...sigh


----------



## PharmerGuy

I can burn single layer discs without a problem but most of the movies I am backing up are over 4.7GB. When I try and burn a DL DVD+R it gets to the end (6 hours later) and then says "Could not write to disc" error. It also gives me a warning before I burn the disc stating "final product may be unstable." 

I am using a Sony DUR 710A Dual Layer DVD burner. Verbaitim DL DVD+R Disc. I have all the most recent Nero 6 Suite updates across the board, SP2, and Dirext X 9c. Suggestions?!


----------



## PharmerGuy

> _Originally posted by rainmkr _
> *anyone have audio drifting? the audio seems a bit outta sync after exporting through NVE3. *


I had that problem with one of the DVD's I burned but then I re-did it and it worked fine. The video was behind the audio by 3-4 seconds in the original copy.


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by Windohpain _
> *How do you do that? [load it into Nero while it's transferring]
> *


I start the transfer then go into Nero and click the add file button.
I browse to the My TiVo Recordings directory and select the file
that's in the process of being transferred. It will appear to be only
a few minutes long. I then wait until the transfer is done and then
either save the Nero project and reload it, or go into the Edit Movie
screen and back so that Nero notices that the file has changed.
Then I go into Edit Movie for the file that has finished transferring
and adjust the end point of the clip all the way out to the end
of the movie.


----------



## toots

interesting.

I'm gwanna hafta try that.

Thanks.


----------



## BillShannon

At first I thought the Driver-CleanTool and RegistryChecker
solved my problem, but then I ran into more videos that
would not load properly into NeroVision Express. Now I
believe those tools made no difference. Here's what I've
done:

I created a System Restore point before doing anything.
I then ran the Driver-CleanTool. It wanted to remove:

CDRAL.DLL
CDRALW2K.SYS
Service: CDR4_XP
Service: CDRALW2K

I left all items checked and selected "Clean". I then
ran the RegistryChecker, which reported no problems. Then
I rebooted.

Files that wouldn't load into Nero before doing all this
still wouldn't load.

However, in some cases, if I delete the file and transfer it
from my TiVo again, using the TiVo Desktop, the new copy
of the same recording would load correctly.

If I got back to the saved System Restore point, everything that
worked after running the tools continues to work. Everything
that failed even after running the tools continues to fail.

I've now done this several times. In some cases, files that
don't load correctly, when transferred again, will load correctly.

In all cases, the file will play properly in Windows Media Player 10.

Note that the TiVo Desktop does something to the file each time it
transfers it such that the file is different every time. I believe
this is due to the Digital Rights Management applied to the file.

It seems to me that Nero might have a data-dependent bug that causes
it to fail on some versions of the same data.

Here's something else I stumbled on...

I transferred 9 files from my TiVo. As each file started transferring,
but before it had completed, I added it to a Nero project. When all
files were done, they had *all* been correctly added to the project.

If I now start another project and load all the same files, 3 of them
don't load properly.

Again, it seems like there's a data-dependent problem that Nero
isn't running into when it loads only the partial file, but that
causes problems when the full file is loaded.

I seem to have a reliable workaround - loading the file as it's
transferring. If it works for anyone else, let me know. I'm going
to report all of this to Nero Support.


----------



## toots

Yeah, I just tried the "load file while it's transfering" hack on a troublesome file, and it worked great.

Definitely plays like a Nero problem.

But whoever thought that up, thanks for the workaround.


----------



## Windohpain

As I was beginning to follow the "re-xfer .tivo files directly into nero" trick, I recalled wondering [while I was screwing around with codecs and xfers] last week if maybe the tivo desktop being open when adding the file to nero was a required combination, but spaced it out enduring one of the interminable wait states. I have tivo desktop/server/beacon set to NOT run when Windoze starts. 
I now have a procedure that has "fixed" three .tivo shows that would repeatedly open garbled and one that I had already opened and burned!
---To clarify, no need to re-transfer, this is for .tivos that are already on your computer---.
As stated in previous posts: WinXP SP2, WMP 9, Cole2K codec pack for Ligos Indio 5.2, Nero 6.6.0.6, NVE 3.0.1.27, TTG 7.1a.

Regardless of weather[sp?] the .tivo opened clean previously, if you're faced with garbled playback in NVE3 try this.

Close NVE3, not necessary to remove the [garbled} project, don't save project when prompted.

It doesn't seem to matter if you do A or B first but do A and B before 3!!!

A. Delete the files in C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\ (I assume you have already set explorer to show all files and folders [and such], system and hidden?).

B. Open tivo desktop.

3. Open NVE3, click Make Movie and Wallah!!! If you didn't remove your project you'll be prompted for your password and you can move on to the next time consuming step. 
If you removed the project or are starting a new one click browse for media> "browse and add project" > don't forget to set "all file types"> enter password ... and marvel at how much faster it is to load a .tivo that won't turn out garbled!?!?

Ill post again if this process begins to fail and will be happy to hear of your successes.

PS...Several people have inferred that they had trans-coding or file saving times of mere minutes? Is that possible? It seems every time I edit or save to DVD it takes a 1 hour movie ~1.5hrs. Am I doing something wrong/the hard way? I have a 3Ghz P4 with 1M of cache and a gig of ram, so it ain't for lack of muscle. At this rate I'm not sure I have enough life left to archive all my stuff, 'course if I run out I suppose the archival is moot...

Happy Trails!


----------



## AnteL0pe

Do you actually have to transfer the .tivo file directly to the computer you intend to edit it on? I transferred a 1gb show from my tivo to my Mac and then transferred the file to a WinXP machine. When I try to open the file on the WinXP machine I get the following error.



> This recording is not a valid TiVo recording, or the correct media access key has not been set. For help, see the application you used to transfer the TiVo recording from your TiVo DVR."


I have checked to make sure that my MAK is set correctly. It is possible that the file became corrupted in one of the two transfers I guess. Anyone else seen this error?

Also, this is the first file I have worked with. I will try another tonight and see if I get the same result.


----------



## Windohpain

> _Originally posted by AnteL0pe _
> * <snip> I transferred a 1gb show from my tivo to my Mac <snip> It is possible that the file because{became} corrupted in one of the two transfers I guess. <snip> *


I'm pretty sure that the problem is having the Mac in the loop. As long as it's in the TTG/.tivo format it's not consumable on the Mac


----------



## AnteL0pe

> _Originally posted by Windohpain _
> *I'm pretty sure that the problem is having the Mac in the loop. As long as it's in the TTG/.tivo format it's not consumable on the Mac *


I was thinking the same thing, but I dont know why it would matter. I mean, the file was transfered to the mac and then off of it, I dont see how it could be the problem.

Thanks for the reply, i'm going to try a direct transfer from the tivo to the WinXP PC tonight.


----------



## john123

> _Originally posted by Windohpain _
> *Regardless of weather[sp?] the .tivo opened clean previously, if you're faced with garbled playback in NVE3 try this.
> 
> Close NVE3, not necessary to remove the [garbled} project, don't save project when prompted.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter if you do A or B first but do A and B before 3!!!
> 
> A. Delete the files in C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\ (I assume you have already set explorer to show all files and folders [and such], system and hidden?).
> 
> B. Open tivo desktop.
> 
> 3. Open NVE3, click Make Movie and Wallah!!! If you didn't remove your project you'll be prompted for your password and you can move on to the next time consuming step.
> If you removed the project or are starting a new one click browse for media> "browse and add project" > don't forget to set "all file types"> enter password ... and marvel at how much faster it is to load a .tivo that won't turn out garbled!?!?
> *


Just tried this on a garbled one, but I'm afraid it made no difference for me :-(

Even tried having the file open and playing in WMP, but no dice.

Anyone else egot this procedure to work for them?


----------



## toots

So far, I've only had the "add to NVE while the Desktop's still downloading it" technique work.

1) Start the transfer with Tivo Desktop
2) Immediately head into NVE3, add the file
3) Wait for the download to complete
4) At this point, the video was easily playable, but only the first couple minutes worth (however many had transfered by the end of step 2)
5) Exit and restart NVE3 without removing the program. Drag and drop from the projects window to the video timeline. I played a bunch from various points along the timeline - looked good.
6) Burn


----------



## PPatla

Blanking out that folder totally worked for me.

All the projects now work like a champ...

You basically have to bring EVERYTHING in, delete the folder.

Enter the password.

Go back into Express.. and POOF it works..

(Did you see the new POOF?)


----------



## Windohpain

It's hard to imagine we could be seeing such inconsistent results... It's as though this whole process isn't quite ready for prime time! ''

I did have a particularly stubborn file I was dealing with earlier, but after several garbled loads in NVE3 what finally worked was:

Not removing the file from the "my media files" window, close NVE3, don't save.
Close Tivo desktop then proceeded with with steps A, B, and 3.

Anything to be gained by going over our respective setups? There's got to be just some little thing that's preventing yours from acting like mine.
Other than long term testing, I feel I can get it to fail consistently and then correct it by doing A>B>3. Seven failed files seven successes, I think I've got a valid work-around...for me 

I'll keep an eye on this thread in-case I can add anything to the discussion.

CAUTION: All rules are subject to change with out notice...you've been warned.


----------



## BillShannon

> _Originally posted by Windohpain _
> *
> Regardless of weather[sp?] the .tivo opened clean previously, if you're faced with garbled playback in NVE3 try this.
> 
> Close NVE3, not necessary to remove the [garbled} project, don't save project when prompted.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter if you do A or B first but do A and B before 3!!!
> 
> A. Delete the files in C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\ (I assume you have already set explorer to show all files and folders [and such], system and hidden?).
> 
> B. Open tivo desktop.
> 
> 3. Open NVE3, click Make Movie and Wallah!!! If you didn't remove your project you'll be prompted for your password and you can move on to the next time consuming step.
> If you removed the project or are starting a new one click browse for media> "browse and add project" > don't forget to set "all file types"> enter password ... and marvel at how much faster it is to load a .tivo that won't turn out garbled!?!?
> *


I tried this too. It didn't work for me.


----------



## toots

This really does seem like it's some "whatever happens to be laying around in a random bit of memory" bug in NVE.

Clearing the cache forces it to re-analyze the file. So does downloading a new copy. Seems like the common thread is finding new and exciting ways to tell NVE "You got it wrong; try again."


----------



## BillShannon

toots said:


> This really does seem like it's some "whatever happens to be laying around in a random bit of memory" bug in NVE.
> 
> Clearing the cache forces it to re-analyze the file. So does downloading a new copy. Seems like the common thread is finding new and exciting ways to tell NVE "You got it wrong; try again."


Exactly.

Hopefully everyone who is having this problem is reporting it to Nero, so they'll
understand it's not just me (or you) and will be more likely to look into this and
hopefully fix it. That's [email protected].


----------



## toots

Yeah, I reported it.

Not that I've heard back from them.


----------



## jpn2579

First, since I bought & paid for Nero with my DVD burner, I thought I'd try it before buying Sonic MyDVD (expensive!!), and I have been reading and re-reading the forums while I waited and waited and waited for TTGO. (I signed up on Jan 6th(?), and it showed up Sat Feb 5.

I already have a DVD recorder that I use when TiVo is scheduled to record something, and a second program is on at the same time. And I use it to archive programs to watch on my other TV, where I have no TiVo.

I am very disappointed with the whole process, so far. 
A 1 hour program took 1 hour & 3 minutes to transfer through a wired Ethernet connection to my PC.

Nero took 3+ hours to process the file.
My DVD burner would take 15 minutes or so to burn the file (which I haven't done yet, since it was really late last night when NVE finished with the conversion).

I'm not even sure right now where I stand in the DVD creation process.
I have an MPEG file of the show, but it's not in the usual type of style/format as the DVD files are set up (i.e. VOB files).

So, I may not be done with file conversions. Right now, the tally stands at about 4 1/2 hours to process & burn the file, IF the file is ready to burn to DVD now.

I can do a TiVo to DVD recorder burn in real-time + 5 minutes (programming & setup of the two units). The only disadvantage of this route is both units are busy for that time. TTGO leaves TiVo free to play **and** record more stuff. But using TTGO ties up my PC forever. (2.5 Ghz P4, with 768Mb RAM, tons of disk space.)

So, I am not sure I'll use TTGO if this is the best I can manage, speed-wise. 
Couple of conclusions (tentative so far):
I love TiVo (no doubt at all on this).
TiVo blew it on TiVoToGo. The priority list & rollout was/is a disaster.
The file formatting/encoding is a nightmare.
Trying to force users to buy Sonic's product is just wrong.
Dropping a file in a weird format from the transfer is unfortunate, as it makes life difficult.
It's a good thing they're not charging extra for the service.
I won't be buying Sonic. I don't like what I hear on these forums about Sonic being unreliable. Plus it's too expensive.
I'm glad I didn't rush out and buy new versions of software or hardware to use this, because it's been a disappointment.

I appreciate all the help, effort and explanations everyone here has made in figuring this whole thing out. I'll keep fiddling with the product, and hopefully either Tivo or some really smart person will find a SIMPLER, QUICKER and LEGAL way to get the transferred files ready to burn.

I don't know why TiVo went this route, other than trying to prevent mass-lawsuits from the MPAA, TV studios & essentially everybody in the TV broadcast business. The Fair Use concepts & court rulings should entitle us to tape/record stuff for our own non-profit use. It should have been easier than this.

But for me, I'm going back to transferring TiVo recordings to my DVD recorder.

Jason
P.S. Anybody has a SIMPLER way that stays within the spirit of the DCMA, you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## tfratzke

jpn2579 said:


> ... and hopefully either Tivo or some really smart person will find a SIMPLER, QUICKER and LEGAL way to get the transferred files ready to burn.


I can help you on the Quicker & Simpler method. Quicker as in I can take a 1 hour long .TiVo file, edit out the commercials, and be burned to DVD in less than a half hour. Now, is my method legal? According to TiVo, probably not. But trust me, it's not that i do it this way so i can distribute/share my .TiVo files with everyone all over the internet. I do it this way because my time is valuable to me, and i want a great quality end result.


----------



## dmlove51

tfratzke said:


> I can help you on the Quicker & Simpler method. Quicker as in I can take a 1 hour long .TiVo file, edit out the commercials, and be burned to DVD in less than a half hour. Now, is my method legal? According to TiVo, probably not. But trust me, it's not that i do it this way so i can distribute/share my .TiVo files with everyone all over the internet. I do it this way because my time is valuable to me, and i want a great quality end result.


Really - quicker AND simpler? I would love quicker, but everything I've read so far seems to require more computer knowledge than I have.


----------



## AnteL0pe

tfratzke said:


> I can help you on the Quicker & Simpler method. Quicker as in I can take a 1 hour long .TiVo file, edit out the commercials, and be burned to DVD in less than a half hour. Now, is my method legal? According to TiVo, probably not. But trust me, it's not that i do it this way so i can distribute/share my .TiVo files with everyone all over the internet. I do it this way because my time is valuable to me, and i want a great quality end result.


Yes I would love to hear what you do to get this done. I use a probably not legal method to get mpeg files, but I still havent found a decent app to edit the video. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## MJedi

I downloaded a trial of NVE3. At first playback was garbled even during the preview. I don't know if I was doing it wrong by choosing "Make DVD" right away, instead of "Make Movie" first. So I followed the instructions here (erase cache, make movie, etc.) and that worked. One show burned to DVD and currently watching it. So far, so good. Another show played okay during the preview so I assume that will be good on DVD, too. 

One step I found that you have to do is that the show you want to burn MUST BE listed in My Media Files. If it's garbled, then you follow the instructions already mentioned. You don't need to delete or remove the show from My Media Files. I guess this allows NVE3 to re-examine the file and make it useable. But the show HAS TO BE in My Media Files.

The only problem I have is how hard it is to work with the file. Editing and removing commercials was a pain. The load time to get to another point in the timeline was the most annoying. Is this how it's going to be? Will converting the .tivo file to .mpg or .avi first before editing be easier and quicker? I'm so used to Adobe Premiere with its smooth navigation and scrolling through the timeline.

Thanks


----------



## davezatz

toots said:


> Yeah, I reported it.
> Not that I've heard back from them.


I also reported some .tivo/Tivo issues to both the Sales and Support units, but I got back a form reply that they can't support every capture card created, because it's time consuming, yada, yada.

Hopefully one of us will get through to someone with a brain and a little initiative who can pass the information along to the appropriate staff.


----------



## tfratzke

dmlove51 said:


> ....everything I've read so far seems to require more computer knowledge than I have.


Nonsense...check your PM.


----------



## toots

I've found that if it previews ok, it'll burn ok.

And yeah, going straight to "Make DVD" will cut out at least one expensive transcode (as opposed to "make movie" then "make DVD.")

Does any of this take a long time? Not for me.

I fire up the download from the TiVo, and go do something else. (Make dinner, do the laundry, watch TV, listen to music). At some indeterminate point in time later, I'll come back, fire up NVE, spend a couple minutes setting all the parameters to create the DVD, hit the "Go" button.

By the time I'm ready for bed (or have gotten up in the morning), the DVD drive's sticking its tongue out at me, complete with a new DVD.

No time at all.

On the other hand, if I actually sat there at the 'pute while all that mess is going on, I'd go crazy in rather short order.

Occasionally, I'll edit out commercials (another 2-4 minutes), but as others have noted, NVE seems rather sluggish doing this.


----------



## dmlove51

tfratzke said:


> Nonsense...check your PM.


Done. Thanks for the info.


----------



## toots

tfratzke said:


> Nonsense...check your PM.


Gee, I wouldn't mind it if I got some PM.


----------



## Windohpain

tfratzke said:


> I can help you on the Quicker & Simpler method. <snip>
> I do it this way because my time is valuable to me.


If you could spare a little more of your time, I'd like to save a lot of mine too...


----------



## jpn2579

tfratzke said:


> I can help you on the Quicker & Simpler method. Quicker as in I can take a 1 hour long .TiVo file, edit out the commercials, and be burned to DVD in less than a half hour. Now, is my method legal? According to TiVo, probably not. But trust me, it's not that i do it this way so i can distribute/share my .TiVo files with everyone all over the internet. I do it this way because my time is valuable to me, and i want a great quality end result.


Okay, so how?

If you're referring to just editing out the commercials, well, that's not going to save much time on transcoding. 1 hour show has 16-18 mins of commercials, so that means about 42-44 mins of show. Okay, so that's 27% of the total.
Sure that's a reduction in data, but now I have to sit there and find al the commericals, and edit them out. Meanwhile...Windows crashes, and I look longingly back at my DVD Recorder....
It would seem that the modest time savings is easily eaten up by the time spent on editing commercials.

But maybe you refer to something else?

Jason
[email protected]


----------



## davezatz

Based on my experiences editing, transcoding, and burning just aren't worth the effort. Tivo To Go works best for watching content on a laptop. All the technical issues and limitations make it a pain for much else. GraphEdit will convert it lickity split in a few minutes, but you're still left editing and transcoding for DVD. If DVD media is your end goal, I'd have to say get a Humax Recordable DVD unit. It's relatively quick and easy, though you are stuck with commercials (unless you're recording HBO movies).


----------



## Sw0rdf1sh

I'll agree with you to a point that might not possibly be worth the trouble to reproduce if you want to edit out the commericals.

However, I've found that GraphEdit (I'm a roxio user  ), works pretty damn good for my backup purposes.

Tivo To Go will stay on the laptop for those long flights anyway...as you pointed out, that's what it's best use is for.


----------



## tfratzke

jpn2579 said:


> Okay, so how?
> 
> If you're referring to just editing out the commercials, well, that's not going to save much time on transcoding.


Your right..IF you continued to use NVE or MyDVD to do the transcoding. There are faster solutions and that is where the time is saved. Check your PM.


----------



## trapperjohn

Hi,
I also sent a message to Nero Sales and Support email addresse's. Support sent me a reply that I will get a response soon.... Email was sent this past Monday 2-7-05. 
I am just hoping that if a large amount of people let them know they could add a fix to the next patch/update.

Bryan


----------



## phej

tfratzke said:


> Your right..IF you continued to use NVE or MyDVD to do the transcoding. There are faster solutions and that is where the time is saved. Check your PM.


How can you transfer, edit out commercials, and have it burnt within an hour? I'm eager to learn more!


----------



## toots

The answer is that you can use alternate tools to burn the image to DVD without transcoding to a format that's specifically DVD compatible. It's just that many/most players will be able to play it anyway.

From all appearances, using either Sonic or NVE, the major time chunk spent (aside from downloading from the TiVo) is transcoding from whatever the TiVo records to a DVD compatible resolution and either LPCM or AC-3 audio. If you could take what's in a .tivo file, minus the DRM and wrap some menus around it, you could have a DVD that plays in most players rather quickly. It's just the "minus the DRM" that gets to be illegal, and any of the tools we've talked about so far (Sonic or NVE) insist on doing the rather expensive transcode to full compliance.


----------



## tfratzke

toots said:


> The answer is that you can use alternate tools to burn the image to DVD without transcoding to a format that's specifically DVD compatible. It's just that many/most (if not all) players will be able to play it anyway.


You nailed it! This is the key!


----------



## ack_thbbft

OK, so my question is, has anyone run into these problems with Sonic MyDVD? Forget about which package is considered "better." I know Nero generally has good reviews where TiVo isn't involved.

If Sonic MyDVD does NOT have these issues, I think we need to question why. Obviously, TiVo has a cross-marketing agreement with Sonic, otherwise they wouldn't push it on their website. 

However, if they are actively making it so other burning software will not work (without the major workarounds and/or hacks we've been running into) as a way to get people to buy MyDVD, then I smell anti-trust.

I don't care how hard they may try to hide it under a proprietary ".tivo" extension, it does not change the fact that we are dealing with mpeg video. After all, Windows identifies the file as "Movie file (MPEG)", regardless of the extension, so that should be enough for any editing suite out there to work.

Not only that, MPEG is already patented and licensed, so how is it TiVo should get away with essentially re-licensing it under their .tivo extension, only compatible with MyDVD??

Of course, I could just be bitter and jumping to conclusions after waiting so long to get 7.1x only to have so many problems getting started with editing and archiving. I'll say this, though, I'm glad I waited to buy the full version of Nero. That doesn't mean I'm going to go with MyDVD, though if people aren't having the same problems, it may be worth it.


----------



## toots

I honestly think that NVE3 has a bug. After all, I haven't seen the problem with anything but NVE3. If I read the file into other applications, all is fine. I have even seen NVE3 choke on mpeg files, and not just .tivo files.


----------



## rainmkr

i'd rather just add chapters to skip past the commercials than edit them out


----------



## nigebj

DZRhino said:


> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> <delete> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.


Excellent - thanks. Couldn't get any transcoding to work for any of my recordings. Your method apears to work great. Interesting to see a very different collection of people in here hammering TivoToGo than the usual suspects on this board.

Nige ...


----------



## rlcarr

ack_thbbft said:


> However, if they are actively making it so other burning software will not work (without the major workarounds and/or hacks we've been running into) as a way to get people to buy MyDVD, then I smell anti-trust.


Dream on. What MSFT did was only anti-trust because the court found them to be monopoly. If they had not been ruled a monopoly, all that tying/bundling stuff would have been perfectly legal. And TiVo is no monopoly.



ack_thbbft said:


> I don't care how hard they may try to hide it under a proprietary ".tivo" extension, it does not change the fact that we are dealing with mpeg video. After all, Windows identifies the file as "Movie file (MPEG)", regardless of the extension, so that should be enough for any editing suite out there to work.
> 
> Not only that, MPEG is already patented and licensed, so how is it TiVo should get away with essentially re-licensing it under their .tivo extension, only compatible with MyDVD??


First, file extensions mean nothing. Second, Windows identifies .tivo as "Movie file (MPEG)" because the TiVo Desktop installer *puts stuff in the registry to tell Windows to do that*. Third, TiVo is perfectly within its rights to encrypt an MPEG file. That's not "re-licensing" the MPEG patent or format. TiVo has no obligation to make standard MPEG files, anyways. Their licensing of the MPEG patent allows them to have MPEG encoders/decoders in the TiVo box. It doesn't mean they have to use those encoders/decoders to product a "standard" MPEG file (and as I understand it, what's on the disks of at least Series 2 standalones isn't a "standard" MPEG file). Fourth, there's nothing special about MyDVD. Any program that (a) won't refuse to see a *.tivo file because it thinks that's not a valid extension and (b) is DirectShow compatible, can deal with .tivo files.


----------



## davezatz

ack_thbbft said:


> However, if they are actively making it so other burning software will not work (without the major workarounds and/or hacks we've been running into) as a way to get people to buy MyDVD, then I smell anti-trust.


The reason we can't really discuss Dr. Divx, GraphEdit, etc extensively is because Tivo has a financial arrangement with Sonic (and the Tivo Community takes guidance from Tivo). Those programs use the same method as Sonic to get the file unlocked for editing and/or transcoding, so there is obviously nothing 'illegal' with that.

Technically, the difference may be the way they keep or don't keep the file open in memory. Hopefully within a few months Nero, Roxio, others will pay attention and tweak their apps for more consistent support.


----------



## tfratzke

toots said:


> I honestly think that NVE3 has a bug.


I would agree with this...especially since NVE2.1 always works for me, but i have had nothing but headaches with Ver. 3.


----------



## AnteL0pe

Ive been using *tfratzke*'s method with limited success. Im still having an issue with the nondvdcompliant frame size of the videos, but i believe I can fix that with QT Pro. His method is quick, but I have yet to get a DVD that plays in my player (btw, my player plays VCD and SVCD just fine). The DVD's I have produced play flawlessly on my mac, but not on a Windows box..... go figure.....


----------



## 2farrell

Windohpain said:


> As I was beginning to follow the "re-xfer .tivo files directly into nero" trick, I recalled wondering [while I was screwing around with codecs and xfers] last week if maybe the tivo desktop being open when adding the file to nero was a required combination, but spaced it out enduring one of the interminable wait states. I have tivo desktop/server/beacon set to NOT run when Windoze starts.
> I now have a procedure that has "fixed" three .tivo shows that would repeatedly open garbled and one that I had already opened and burned!
> ---To clarify, no need to re-transfer, this is for .tivos that are already on your computer---.
> As stated in previous posts: WinXP SP2, WMP 9, Cole2K codec pack for Ligos Indio 5.2, Nero 6.6.0.6, NVE 3.0.1.27, TTG 7.1a.
> 
> Regardless of weather[sp?] the .tivo opened clean previously, if you're faced with garbled playback in NVE3 try this.
> 
> Close NVE3, not necessary to remove the [garbled} project, don't save project when prompted.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter if you do A or B first but do A and B before 3!!!
> 
> A. Delete the files in C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\ (I assume you have already set explorer to show all files and folders [and such], system and hidden?).
> 
> B. Open tivo desktop.
> 
> 3. Open NVE3, click Make Movie and Wallah!!! If you didn't remove your project you'll be prompted for your password and you can move on to the next time consuming step.
> If you removed the project or are starting a new one click browse for media> "browse and add project" > don't forget to set "all file types"> enter password ... and marvel at how much faster it is to load a .tivo that won't turn out garbled!?!?
> 
> Ill post again if this process begins to fail and will be happy to hear of your successes.
> 
> PS...Several people have inferred that they had trans-coding or file saving times of mere minutes? Is that possible? It seems every time I edit or save to DVD it takes a 1 hour movie ~1.5hrs. Am I doing something wrong/the hard way? I have a 3Ghz P4 with 1M of cache and a gig of ram, so it ain't for lack of muscle. At this rate I'm not sure I have enough life left to archive all my stuff, 'course if I run out I suppose the archival is moot...
> 
> Happy Trails!


 :up: 
You're a genius.
I just tried this after pulling my hair out (not that there much left (-; ) for days.
Followed your instructions to the letter.
Funny thing is, some programs work without doing this and sometimes you have to do this. Weird.
Thanks.
Oh, in case anyone is interested, I export using NVE3 and the use Pinnacle Studio 9 to edit (I have a copy that I got with the Moviebox for Analog video editing). Works very well.


----------



## tfratzke

AnteL0pe said:


> Ive been using *tfratzke*'s method with limited success. His method is quick, but I have yet to get a DVD that plays in my player (btw, my player plays VCD and SVCD just fine). The DVD's I have produced play flawlessly on my mac, but not on a Windows box..... go figure.....


Amazing! I on the other hand have yet to find a DVD player that WON'T play the DVD's i create. Something seems odd here...especially the MAC vs Windows thing.
Poor quality media maybe?? 
How about this......once you have created the VOB files, can your PC's DVD player play the files off your hard drive? In PowerDVD (not sure what player you have) you can set the source to be a hard drive folder. You can play it from there, test all your menus, chapters, etc before you even burn it.


----------



## Windohpain

2farrell said:


> :up:
> You're a genius.
> I just tried this after pulling my hair out (not that there much left (-; ) for days.
> Followed your instructions to the letter.
> Funny thing is, some programs work without doing this and sometimes you have to do this. Weird.
> Thanks.
> Oh, in case anyone is interested, I export using NVE3 and the use Pinnacle Studio 9 to edit (I have a copy that I got with the Moviebox for Analog video editing). Works very well.


2farrell-Don't pull it all out, there will be many more times when you need to and what are you gonna do if you don't have any hair left to pull out 

The credit goes to john123, he mentioned the cache back on page 3 of this thread. All I did was do it, then post my experience.

How do you like Pinnacle for editing? Compared to NVE3? I find NVE3 is a bit laggy when handling larger files, say >1G. I think my system has the muscle, just looking for editing software that will use it, and for which I don't have to obtain an advanced degree (Adobe) to operate.

There are better methods for other tasks but I haven't completed an initial success with them yet, but that's my fault.

To those that are bombarding Nero with complaints, don't expect much. Tivo wrote a [pseudo] proprietary format (of which the [perhaps] dubious quality is being discussed in several other threads) so other than for customer relations Nero can reasonably say 'our product operates adequately with formats written to the existing standards' and I think they'd be in the right.


----------



## davezatz

I was bouncing a few ideas around with another person here, and I'm wondering if the length of the show plays into this. Is the Tivo .dll (or the app) unloading the file from memory before the conversation completes? Does keeping the Tivo Desktop open keep the.tivo file unlocked/open to be read by these other apps? I've only converted 30 minute shows and it's worked with both DD and GE (can't remember if Tivo Desktop was open or not), but would a 60 minute show respond differently? (Can't test here at work.)

FYI I'm running 7.1. I don't imagine 7.1a changes the encoding in any way, but I figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## backdoc

I've followed the instructions and it works fine but way too much trouble. I hope someone can come up with an automated method to get the tivo programs onto DvD. 

Is there a way to export several files at once? It would be fine to tag 3-4 files to export and let it do the transcoding overnight.

Steve


----------



## davezatz

DD will allow you to convert as many files as you want as a sort of batch. However the complication is the Tivo software requires your Tivo Desktop password when each file is opened. 

What we need to do is create a little script  that will autofills and submit your desktop password whenever that dialog box appears.


----------



## rainmkr

after initial sync issues i was able to do a whole show with NVE3 after i copied the program to my PC again. looks good!


----------



## davezatz

Has anyone tried MPEG2AVI? It's an older free program I used to use for get stuff onto my PDA when I rode the subway. Haven't tested it yet with .tivo file as I totally forgot about it.


----------



## john123

Windohpain said:


> The credit goes to john123, he mentioned the cache back on page 3 of this thread. All I did was do it, then post my experience.


Well, thanks for the kind words, but I also need to credit you for finishing the investigation!

I've finally managed to get one of my 'perpetually corrupted' files working (one of the one's I'd since deleted on the TiVo, so there was no chance to try re-transferring).

The final bits of the puzzle were to leave the file in the My Media section, and to go 'Make Movies' rather than 'Make DVD' - missing either of those out seemed to leave the corruption.

Appologies for not reponding sooner - only got it working yesterday, plus I somehow managed to mess up my account after the upgrade - only just got my posting privliges back (thanks Dave or whoever fixed it!)


----------



## jmace57

afdmb41 said:


> i still cant get this to work. i've followed the instructions that were given and when i try to watch the show i get this messed up audio and half the picture is black, the rest of it is sort of like watching a scratched dvd with the skips. anyone know what i'm doing wrong?


I know it's cold comfort, but you aren't alone. You have described ny symptoms exactly.

Jim


----------



## MarcS

I followed the directions for NVE3 as well, but when it said it would take 9:00 hours to encode a 1 hours show I aborted the process. That seems excessive even for a patient person like me!


----------



## LordKronos

BillShannon said:


> I start the transfer then go into Nero and click the add file button.
> I browse to the My TiVo Recordings directory and select the file
> that's in the process of being transferred. It will appear to be only
> a few minutes long. I then wait until the transfer is done and then
> either save the Nero project and reload it, or go into the Edit Movie
> screen and back so that Nero notices that the file has changed.
> Then I go into Edit Movie for the file that has finished transferring
> and adjust the end point of the clip all the way out to the end
> of the movie.


Have you noticed if it has anything to do with the file size or movie length? So far I've only tried 2 tivo files. The first one was 1.3 GB (30 minutes) and I had no trouble with it at all. The second one was 5.0GB (2 hours), and nothing I could do could get it into NVE without the video ending up horribly corrupted. I tried clearing the cache and other tricks...none of it worked. I didn't feel like spending 3 hours downloading the movie from TiVo again, so I was thinking about your post. I figured maybe that when loading it into NVE while it is still download, the reason it works might be because the file is small when you import it initially. On import, NVE definitely treats long video differently. My 30 minute video got imported as 1 segment, but my 2 hour video got split into 5 segments.

Anyway, so here is what I did. File A.tivo is my 5GB file, and B.tivo is my 1.3 GB file. 1) started a project in NVE
2) imported B.tivo.
3) save the project and closed NVE
4) renamed B.tivo to C.tivo
5) renamed A.tivo to B.tivo
6) opened the saved project in NVE

Now, NVE knew that the project included the B.tivo file, and when it opened it, it analyzed the file once again, but this time it kept it in one piece instead of 5 segments. The video now works perfectly.

Next thing I'm going to try is just getting a small 10 second recording off of my TiVo. This will be a really small clip that I can just keep on my hard drive (only take up a MB or so of space). My prediction is that I will be able to import this file into NVE and then use the rename trick above to get any video to load. Not sure when I'll get around to trying this out, but I'll keep my fingers crossed when I do.


----------



## LordKronos

davezatz said:


> I was bouncing a few ideas around with another person here, and I'm wondering if the length of the show plays into this.


Exactly what I was thinking. Like I said in the post above, NVE imports the long movie by breaking it into segments, it doesn't do that with the short movies. My rename-the-file trick above seems to work. When you reopen after renaming, the long video has now been imported as 1 segment and it works perfectly.


----------



## Tempest

Not having much luch with NVE myself. I have transferred two 30 minute programs and then I recorded a short 2-3 minute spot just to do testing.

First time I download show, it transferred with no issue, played fine in WMP10, analyzed in NVE but audio made weird beepin noises and major video corruption.

Next tried to transfer the 2-3 minute program, played fine in WMP10, played fine after importing into NVE3. Didn't try to burn to DVD but everything looked good.

Sooo, thought I had it resolved. Tried another new full 30 minute program and same video/audio issues as first after importing into NVE

I am stumped. I have tried clearing NVECache directory, etc I am running Latest Nero and NVE version.

Anyone have any ideas? Donwloading Sonic trial now but since already purchases Nero last year really don't want to pony up the $$$ for this program too.


----------



## chain777

After 8 pages and over 150 posts, the OP needs to seriously consider renaming the thread title.


----------



## Tempest

Indeed, on a side note I downloaded Sonic and it burned one of the episodes I transferred without issue. Appears to be NVE related at this point. 

Really hoping to get it to work with Nero but very straightforward in Sonic 6.1 so might have to buy it.


----------



## LordKronos

Tempest said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Did you try my suggestion from post # 154 above, about renaming the file?


----------



## tfratzke

MarcS said:


> I followed the directions for NVE3 as well, but when it said it would take 9:00 hours to encode a 1 hours show I aborted the process. That seems excessive even for a patient person like me!


Check your PM...try that method.


----------



## Windohpain

For those of you wondering if size matters: I've successfully transferred, transcoded, edited and saved with NVE3 in various formats; 2min, 30min, 1hr, 2, and 2.5hr shows. The only issue I have is the response time in Nero with bigger files as you get further into it, curiously there is little or no lag editing a file striped with GE  
Oh, and my tivo is set to record best quality, I'll do a rare high but never med. or basic

Davezatz-I DLed MPGtoAVI GUI v.20c but can't get it to load a .tivo file. I thought I had an older version but couldn't find it.

John123-Sorry I neglected to add that [make movie] step in the process, that was a major oversight  . I've been doing that from the beginning, ala DZRino's post#13 on page 1. I wonder what other steps I don't realize I'm doing  Other than that process that involves fire, chewing gum, and my wife's toenails, but I don't have to do that every time 

jmace57-I can't for the life of me find any post by someone named *afdmb41* . It sure sounds like you've got codec problems, if you give more details you might get some help.

MarcS-Dude you've got something way outta whack. 1:1 ratio is about average 9:1 is whacked, like, time to upgrade that 386SX to DX  . I'd guess you've got issues other than NVE3. Background tasks? Spyware?


----------



## davezatz

Windohpain said:


> The only issue I have is the response time in Nero with bigger files as you get further into it, curiously there is little or no lag editing a file striped with GE
> 
> Davezatz-I DLed MPGtoAVI GUI v.20c but can't get it to load a .tivo file. I thought I had an older version but couldn't find it.


Good work with the research man! 

The lag in editing large .tivo files versus your freed .mpeg maybe have to do with the way the .tivo file is served/streamed from the Tivo sw...?


----------



## MJedi

Count me in as another satisfied "customer" of tfratzke's method. I can quickly edit a 1-hour show and create a DVD out of it, with no noticeable loss of quality, in just under 30 minutes. Compare that to Nero or Sonic's 1 to 1.5 hours in creating the DVD alone.

These companies need to get their act together. I can't believe their applications take so long to create a DVD. The application tfratzke suggests only takes 5-10 minutes to create the DVD. Oops. I may have said too much.


----------



## krandog

OK I have been silently reading these posts sympathizing with everyone here. I have finally got NVE3 to work successfully the first time after using WindohPains technique of making sure that TTG was open before importing the .tivo file. Even worked on files that previously would not work before, with out having to download them again. 

It irritates me that we are in an age were we have 3Mb download speeds in the home and can burn 4GB DVDs in under 16 min., that it takes so friggen long to download a .tivo file from our tivo box (2:1 ratio) and then have to recode it (1:1 ratio) before burning it to disc.

I love my TiVo Box, however I agree that TiVo has done everyone a disservice by making promises and then falling short on the delivery. Worst of all is their partnering with Sonic. Ill never figure that one out when there were better choices out there. 

Ok, I will now get off my soapbox. I am ready to try tfratzke's method. So if he or anyone else that has gotten his method to work would PM me the steps, I would love to see for myself.

By the by, I would like to personally thank everyone out there who has contributed positively to this thread. I plan on trying my hand at using Roxio EMC7 to see if there are any workarounds there (as I received a copy with my burner). I will post if I have success.


----------



## Drax

Okay, I have been pulling my hair out over the past few weeks trying to determine the best(and fastest) way to archive my .tivo files.

I have been tirelessly reading this thread and finally the light went on.

I d/led and installed the Sonic trial...it worked at first but then started crashing on me whenever I went to set a chapter image. It also had many issues when editing, such as long memory lags etc.
I futzed around with my PC for endless hours trying to tweak it, clear cache, empty my pagefile when I logged off, clear out and reinstall codecs(I even bought the sonic codec as well as the WinDVD codec!) ...and on and on. Still, MyDVD kept crashing and on top of that, it took 5 hours to burn a DVD!
So me, not wanting to leave any stone unturned, even reformatted and reloaded windows XP Pro. 
Still the issue persisted.

After reading the Nero posts, I figured that I would give that a try and I d/led a trial for NeroVision Express 3. I really thought I would run into issues as stated throughout this thread, but to my surprise, I didn't.

I Tivoed 3 hours of Pebble Beach on Friday and thought it would be good test for NVE3.

I opened the file in NVE3, edited out most of the commercials(not the easiest or cleanest way to do it...but it didn't crash on me), created a simple template and burned it using the single pass method. 2.5 hours start to finish! The quality was pretty good(I used the High Quality setting on my Tivo). I then repeated the burn using the 2 pass method and it only added a half an hour to the burn. It looked pretty good and, realistically, only slightly better..but definately better and pretty close to the Tivo quality.

To sum up, I have found my method (and I will not mind spending the 69 bucks later) and I only hope it keeps performing as well.
Thank you guys for your Nero info, and please keep it going, that Sonic trial almost ended my hopes and wasted about three nights of my time! 

BTW, I am unable to open a .tivo file in Pinnacle Studio 9, and have tried a few things that we won't discuss here, but some of the codecs necessary really screwed up my SonicMyDVD install...perhaps Nero will not have the same problem.

Thanks again!


----------



## toots

I bought Nero for regular CD and DVD burning in general. NVE was a bonus.

I think that otherwise, Nero's such a good product that you won't mind the purchase price if you plan on burning anything in addition to TiVo DVDs.


----------



## BillShannon

LordKronos said:


> Anyway, so here is what I did. File A.tivo is my 5GB file, and B.tivo is my 1.3 GB file.
> 1) started a project in NVE
> 2) imported B.tivo.
> 3) save the project and closed NVE
> 4) renamed B.tivo to C.tivo
> 5) renamed A.tivo to B.tivo
> 6) opened the saved project in NVE
> 
> Now, NVE knew that the project included the B.tivo file, and when it opened it, it analyzed the file once again, but this time it kept it in one piece instead of 5 segments. The video now works perfectly.


Cool!

I just tried this technique and it works for me too! It's great to know there's a way
to make any video work properly without transferring it again. It's also becoming
pretty clear that this is a Nero bug. Let's just hope we can convince them to fix it.


----------



## tfratzke

MJedi said:


> Count me in as another satisfied "customer" of tfratzke's method. I can quickly edit a 1-hour show and create a DVD out of it, with no noticeable loss of quality, in just under 30 minutes. Compare that to Nero or Sonic's 1 to 1.5 hours in creating the DVD alone.
> 
> These companies need to get their act together. I can't believe their applications take so long to create a DVD. The application tfratzke suggests only takes 5-10 minutes to create the DVD. Oops. I may have said too much.


Nice! Glad it worked for you!


----------



## bharris11

tfratzke said:


> Your right..IF you continued to use NVE or MyDVD to do the transcoding. There are faster solutions and that is where the time is saved. Check your PM.


 Dear Tony,

Would you be able to help me save some time, as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rlcarr

That method doesn't "create a DVD". It does <censored>. The result is an MPEG which while "in the clear" is NOT in a DVD-compliant resolution (because what the TiVo recorded in the first place isn't in a DVD-compliant resolution) and does not use a DVD-compliant audio encoding. So if you want a compliant DVD, you have to transcode, and that's what takes hours. Transcoding has nothing to do with decryption.

(Note -- I was under the impression that Basic and Medium are in DVD-compliant resolutions and to make them compliant only an audio transcoding is needed, which takes a while but should still be faster than a full transcode. But in another thread someone else claimed that none of the TiVo quality settings record at DVD-compliant resolutions).


----------



## tfratzke

rlcarr said:


> So if you want a compliant DVD, you have to transcode, and that's what takes hours.


Wrong, you don't have to transcode to get it to work with a DVD. This is again where you save huge time with the process i use. Check your PM.


----------



## davezatz

DVD Lab is doing your conversion. Perhaps that portion of the process is quicker than Nero, but you need four pieces of software instead of 1 and a certain comfort level using these different tools. Not to mention DVD Lab doesn't appear to be free nixing one of the benefits.


----------



## tfratzke

davezatz said:


> ...but you need four pieces of software instead of 1 and a certain comfort level using these different tools.


Sorry, but where the technology is currently at, we have no other option if you want to speed up the process. Can't have your cake and eat it too i guess.


----------



## derekw

what password does it ask for? the nero product key? or the tivo home media access key?



DZRhino said:


> Don't waste $50 on Sonic MyDVD (which is a piece of poop), NeroVision Express 3 works fine. So far I have made a VCD and a DVD from a 1/2 hour show that I transferred over via TivoToGo.
> 
> Transcoding takes the same time it would take with a non-protected DVD. Takes about an hour for each 1/2 hour. When you start to transcode, it asks you for your password and then proceeds just like it would with anything else.
> 
> You can use NVE3 to assemble your favorite programs onto a single disk, etc..
> 
> I am only using the CODECs that came with Nero. I assume that it is using the Tivo supplied filters that get installed with Tivo Desktop.
> 
> I use the entire Nero 6 Ultra Edition with all plugins (which I own). I would recommend getting the packaged version which you can find on a discount. That way you get all the plugins for free.
> 
> This experience tells me that some of the freeware DVD burning programs will probably work as well as some other competitors to Sonic.


----------



## rlcarr

tfratzke said:


> Wrong, you don't have to transcode to get it to work with a DVD. This is again where you save huge time with the process i use. Check your PM.


That depends on your player. It's true that many players these days handle non-compliant DVDs. And if you're ever only going to be playing your created DVDs on a player that does, mucho cool! But if you want to make officially to-spec DVDs, you can't avoid transcoding.

P.S. Thanks for the PM! Good to know about that.


----------



## tfratzke

rlcarr said:


> That depends on your player. It's true that many players these days handle non-compliant DVDs. And if you're ever only going to be playing your created DVDs on a player that does, mucho cool! But if you want to make officially to-spec DVDs, you can't avoid transcoding.


You're proably right. All i know is that i have one Sony DVD player that is over 5 years old it plays any homemade DVD i throw at it. It will not however play any VCD i create even though it states right on it that it plays VCD's. Im guessing VCD's don't work because it can't read CDR's at all.


----------



## mmascari

tfratzke said:


> You're proably right. All i know is that i have one Sony DVD player that is over 5 years old it plays any homemade DVD i throw at it. It will not however play any VCD i create even though it states right on it that it plays VCD's. Im guessing VCD's don't work because it can't read CDR's at all.


Try a CD-RW instead of a CD-R. That's what worked for my Sony and a VCD.


----------



## sbrown23

Tony -

I've seen several of the issues that have been discussed in the thread. Please PM me your method. Thanks.


----------



## tfratzke

mmascari said:


> Try a CD-RW instead of a CD-R. That's what worked for my Sony and a VCD.


Thanks! I will give it a shot!


----------



## RW48

I've found a couple methods that work, but are so slow as to be practically useless. I got Nero to work intermittantly after hours of fiddling, and also have used WIN AVI Video Converter (slooow). Not happy with either. I have used other (earlier) Sonic DVD software and vowed never to burden my system with their products again. So, Mr. Tony, I'd be very pleased to hear from you also....or anyone who has a workable solution to this mess, for that matter. Has anyone tried Adobe Premiere?
Thanks for any help anyone.
RW


----------



## billmannor

RW48 said:


> I've found a couple methods that work, but are so slow as to be practically useless. I got Nero to work intermittantly after hours of fiddling, and also have used WIN AVI Video Converter (slooow). Not happy with either. I have used other (earlier) Sonic DVD software and vowed never to burden my system with their products again. So, Mr. Tony, I'd be very pleased to hear from you also....or anyone who has a workable solution to this mess, for that matter. Has anyone tried Adobe Premiere?
> Thanks for any help anyone.
> RW


It's weird that Winavi is slow for you, takes 30 mins from a straight 1 hour long .tivo file to DVD folder for me. This is the fastest 1 program solution that I've found.


----------



## RW48

billmannor said:


> It's weird that Winavi is slow for you, takes 30 mins from a straight 1 hour long .tivo file to DVD folder for me. This is the fastest 1 program solution that I've found.


Well, maybe I'm not using it right. The actual Winavi process WAS quicker than Nero and Sonic, but when I tried to burn the file with Nero (NVE 3.something), it transcoded it again, taking about 1.5 hrs for a one hour program. This makes me wonder if I had transcoded it correctly with Winavi initially, or if there is a bug with Nero. Perhaps I should try it again and burn with another program. Would you mind posting the method and settings you used?
Thanks, RW


----------



## bharris11

After successfully burning 2 TiVo shows using the trial version of NVE3 with perfect success (and no workarounds required), last night I tried burning 2 other shows and received a transcoding error as soon as I began to burn them. In fact, one of the shows I tried to burn was one of the ones I originally burned successfully! I could not even export them to a file in DVD format without getting the error. I agree with one of the other posters earlier that TTG is probably best suited for watching on your laptop, and not actually burning, but I would like the option to do so for kids programs when I travel with the family and need some car entertainment. Because I am still using the trial version of NVE (which I otherwise like and had great success with Nero 5.5, which I own), my question is whether anyone here has used MyDVD, and if so whether you think it compares favorably with NVE for normal DVD authoring. If it is comparable, I think I may just get it and save myself these headaches with respect to burning TTG shows. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Revolutionary

tfratzke said:


> Thanks! I will give it a shot!


ygpm


----------



## toots

RW48 said:


> Well, maybe I'm not using it right. The actual Winavi process WAS quicker than Nero and Sonic, but when I tried to burn the file with Nero (NVE 3.something), it transcoded it again, taking about 1.5 hrs for a one hour program. This makes me wonder if I had transcoded it correctly with Winavi initially, or if there is a bug with Nero. Perhaps I should try it again and burn with another program. Would you mind posting the method and settings you used?
> Thanks, RW


Check the video settings in NVE. There's one called "smart encoding." If NVE thinks the thing's already DVD compliant, it skips the transcode and things go very quickly indeed.

Unfortunately, it never seems to think things out of a TiVo are DVD compliant, including those copied (two step) from a DVD burning TiVo. But, if you're doing an n-step process (make a movie, then burn), using the smart encoding will at least cut out one useless transcode step.


----------



## gubment worker

i have TTG a PC, and I bought this:

http://www.isellsurplus.com/product.asp?id=9067&c=30&s=161

...except mine was free ($8 for shipping) 

anyways, i'm trying to make a vcd using one of the .tivo files. nero acts like it is going to re encode when i try to "add" the file to my project. at that point it gets into a loop of sorts with the same dialog, and in the end, the file is not coded nor is it added for backup.

by getting this OEM suite, am I missing some plug in or codec? if so what free app can i find to re encode my transferred files so that nero can create the vcd, dvd, or svcd?

i am going to try tytools tonight. any other thoughts?


----------



## gvarela

> RW80 ...Has anyone tried Adobe Premiere?...


You have to use Tony's method to get it into Premiere. Took me a half-hour for an hour show to get the file prepped, edited and exported via Tony + Premiere.


----------



## Tempest

LordKronos said:


> Anyway, so here is what I did. File A.tivo is my 5GB file, and B.tivo is my 1.3 GB file. 1) started a project in NVE
> 2) imported B.tivo.
> 3) save the project and closed NVE
> 4) renamed B.tivo to C.tivo
> 5) renamed A.tivo to B.tivo
> 6) opened the saved project in NVE
> 
> I'll get around to trying this out, but I'll keep my fingers crossed when I do.


This method does appear to be the fix. I recorded a short 1 minute program to use as a test. I imported, saved project and then renamed the file that always gets corrupted to the same name. It now plays in NVE.

My file was getting split into two pices even though only a 30 minute episode. Hopefully Nero can find a way to stop this because I really don't want to purchase Sonic.


----------



## GOwithIT

Hello,

I have spent the last few days reading all the threads on how to burn to DVD and I am confused as to what will really work. I am sure that sooner or later someone will figure out the best efficient way to get the .tivo files made into DVD consistantly so I guess I am going to wait to try to make any DVDs until its settled. In the meantime, I need to clean out my Tivo because its full. 

I have two questions...

1) Will it be alright to go ahead and transfer the shows to my computer for future use?

2) Should I go ahead and edit commercials out or should I leave the file as is for now?

Thanks alot

GOwithIT


----------



## uetzwurst

Hi, My NVE does not recognize the Tivo Mpegs (other videos are fine). Anyone has an idea, why? Thanks Mike


----------



## ki173

I'm running into a problem with NVE2 that I cannot seem to get around, and so far everything that has worked for everyone else does not work for me. 

Everything works great until the transcoding process. I can import the file, I get asked for my password, I can open it and edit out all of the commercials, and then I can preview it in the window with the remote. But as soon as I click the Burn button, the preview plane in the top right corner that shows the progress gets a garbled and freezes. It then takes about 10 minutes to transcode a 1/2 hour show and all I get is a video full of bad audio and frozen frames. 

I used the trial of MyDVD and was able to make a few DVDs that worked good, but I like Nero and don't want to spend another $50. Anyone got any thing else that worked?


----------



## greg_burns

uetzwurst said:


> Hi, My NVE does not recognize the Tivo Mpegs (other videos are fine). Anyone has an idea, why? Thanks Mike


When you click Add Video Files, change "Files Of Type:" to All Files (*.*).

Greg


----------



## Rocketslc

GOwithIT said:


> Hello,
> ..............
> 
> I have two questions...
> 
> 1) Will it be alright to go ahead and transfer the shows to my computer for future use?
> 
> 2) Should I go ahead and edit commercials out or should I leave the file as is for now?
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> GOwithIT


Personally what I did was transfer all the files from my TiVos to my pc. I then made a backups of the files before doing anything else. No sense taking chance ruining a once in a lifetime recording of Dan Rather admitting to a mistake.


----------



## johda06

Hi Bill,

I get exactly the same problem. If I use Windows Media PLayer the file plays fine with good audio and video. When I import to Nero Vision Express, it appears pixelated and the sound distorts cracks up etc.

Windows Media PLayer is using the Intervideo WinDVD mpeg decoder, Nero has it's own!
I'm using 6.06 or the latest version of vision express.

Let me know when you get a resolution to this!


----------



## Kracko

johda06 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I get exactly the same problem. If I use Windows Media PLayer the file plays fine with good audio and video. When I import to Nero Vision Express, it appears pixelated and the sound distorts cracks up etc.
> 
> Windows Media PLayer is using the Intervideo WinDVD mpeg decoder, Nero has it's own!
> I'm using 6.06 or the latest version of vision express.
> 
> Let me know when you get a resolution to this!


Johda, I'm having the same problem here. I just bought and isntalled Nero Ultra 6 yesterday. Everything seemed to work fine. Then I noticed that there was an update available. I downloaded and isntalled it (6.06) and I've been having the same problem you just described.


----------



## filbay

DZRhino said:


> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> ...[snip]...
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.


NVE3 works great. No need to buy MyDVD. Thanks.
I also didn't buy any codec. I have an old PowerDVD v4.0 installed which I got for free (bundled) with my Sony DVD burner (an old DRU500a). The included codec works fine.


----------



## GOwithIT

Rocketslc...thanks alot...I think thats what I am going to do.

Anyway, I figured I would try to go ahead and edit and make a DVD.

I have the Nero Ultra Edition 6.0 with the upgrade to 6.06. I followed the directions on this thread and opened up a Tivo file in NVE 3.0 and cut out all the commercials. Then I exported the file back to my hard drive. Next I brought that file back into NVE and added chapters and then I burned the file and made a DVD with no problem.

Of course, I had no idea what I was doing so it took a long long long time. 

It took me about 5 hours to do a 1 hour show but at least it was successful.

One thing I did notice was that after I saved the exported file to my HD was that my default player Winamp opened the file and I got a black screen with only audio. When I changed the default to Nero Showtime it played fine. Just figured I would let people know because I have read that some people have had that issue.

Take care,

GOwithIT


----------



## razorpit

toots said:


> So far, I've only had the "add to NVE while the Desktop's still downloading it" technique work.
> 
> 1) Start the transfer with Tivo Desktop
> 2) Immediately head into NVE3, add the file
> 3) Wait for the download to complete
> 4) At this point, the video was easily playable, but only the first couple minutes worth (however many had transfered by the end of step 2)
> 5) Exit and restart NVE3 without removing the program. Drag and drop from the projects window to the video timeline. I played a bunch from various points along the timeline - looked good.
> 6) Burn


By dumb luck I too stumble across this technique and so far this has worked flawlessly for me. I have had to go back and delete all transfers that were broght over before I discovered this process for myself, bummer. Well at least I didn't delete everything from TiVo before I had it all worked out. I hope Nero can figure out what the problem is because I love this software and don't even want to think about loading MyDVD on to "MyPC".


----------



## DarkStar999

Windohpain said:


> As I was beginning to follow the "re-xfer .tivo files directly into nero" trick, I recalled wondering [while I was screwing around with codecs and xfers] last week if maybe the tivo desktop being open when adding the file to nero was a required combination, but spaced it out enduring one of the interminable wait states. I have tivo desktop/server/beacon set to NOT run when Windoze starts.
> I now have a procedure that has "fixed" three .tivo shows that would repeatedly open garbled and one that I had already opened and burned!
> ---To clarify, no need to re-transfer, this is for .tivos that are already on your computer---.
> As stated in previous posts: WinXP SP2, WMP 9, Cole2K codec pack for Ligos Indio 5.2, Nero 6.6.0.6, NVE 3.0.1.27, TTG 7.1a.
> 
> Regardless of weather[sp?] the .tivo opened clean previously, if you're faced with garbled playback in NVE3 try this.
> 
> Close NVE3, not necessary to remove the [garbled} project, don't save project when prompted.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter if you do A or B first but do A and B before 3!!!
> 
> A. Delete the files in C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\ (I assume you have already set explorer to show all files and folders [and such], system and hidden?).
> 
> B. Open tivo desktop.
> 
> 3. Open NVE3, click Make Movie and Wallah!!! If you didn't remove your project you'll be prompted for your password and you can move on to the next time consuming step.
> If you removed the project or are starting a new one click browse for media> "browse and add project" > don't forget to set "all file types"> enter password ... and marvel at how much faster it is to load a .tivo that won't turn out garbled!?!?
> 
> Ill post again if this process begins to fail and will be happy to hear of your successes.
> 
> PS...Several people have inferred that they had trans-coding or file saving times of mere minutes? Is that possible? It seems every time I edit or save to DVD it takes a 1 hour movie ~1.5hrs. Am I doing something wrong/the hard way? I have a 3Ghz P4 with 1M of cache and a gig of ram, so it ain't for lack of muscle. At this rate I'm not sure I have enough life left to archive all my stuff, 'course if I run out I suppose the archival is moot...
> 
> Happy Trails!


This method worked great for my garbled files. Thanks Windohpain!!!!

It's weird, my 30min shows import fine into Nero. 1hr and longer get split into part and are garbled upon playback/edit in NVE3.

Windopain's method of A, B, then 3 restores the garbled/split shows to one part which is no longer garbled.

Thanks again.


----------



## Windohpain

Glad to hear it's working for you. I've had several .tivos fail to open clean on the first try but I found if I left the file in the project window, exited NVE3 [with out saving when prompted], delete the NVFAcache again, and then open NVE3, goto Make Movie again, it promped for the password and opened properly every time.


----------



## Keebler

Thanks Windohpain!
Clearing the cache fixed it!


----------



## mr396

I have Nero NVE3, checked out the codecs and all seem to be there. I can edit the movie in NVE3, remove the commercials, and it starts to burn fine. About 3/4 of the way through it gives me an error of "something about the DVD structure"and bombs out. Anyideas on this?

Can anyone with Nero NVE3 describe how they got NVE3 to work and burn a DVD?


----------



## Windohpain

I've had a couple of burns fail and suspect it's related to extreme amount of time involved in the transcode process and buffer underrun. So at the "set parameters for burning" window I always choose "write to hard disk folder" then when it's done (next day, next week, legacy to my great-grandchildren) I open Nero Express, Click DVD video files, click add, then highlight the VIDEO_TS folder that has movie I want to burn, click add, click finished, click next, click burn. Go read Bush's latest whity comment-and it's done.


----------



## Denvers Dawgs

rainmkr said:


> i'd rather just add chapters to skip past the commercials than edit them out


How do you do this? set chapters and have a dvd player compliant disc?


----------



## mr396

In NVE3, do you choose export or do you follow along using the next button. When I exported in put it in MPG format on my hard disk. I tried to bring that in using Nero Express/Buring Rom under the Video_TS folder and it will not do it. Something about the file is too big. I know I must not be using the right settings or something. Any ideas on step-by-step to make this work with Nero?


----------



## Windohpain

*MR396*- I'm doing next right through the whole process working towards making a DVD. If you want to go MPG there are MUCH better programs for that process.


----------



## mr396

Windohpain - Thanks for the replay. I have downloaded the latest version of Nero from their web-site. Downloaded all the codecs listed in previous threads here. I have tried using the next (right) button through the whole process as well.

NV3 can seem to pull the video in. I can edit out the commercials, etc. When I go to burning it is when I have problems. It starts burning and every thing seems to be going well, then about 3/4 of the way trhough it fails. Something about DVD file structure could not write or something along those lines.

Any ideas?


----------



## Regordragonfist

I was ablel to recover several files that I had transferred to my PC, but had deleted off my TIVO, thanks to you guys and the help you've provided.

Cheers Mates


----------



## DZRhino

Go to http://avicodec.duby.info/

You can use his utility to analyize any media file to determine what codecs are required for it. Then you can select one of the free codec sites he lists to get the ones you need.

This will help you with any mulitmedia file that is giving you trouble, not just the .tivo ones.


----------



## Windohpain

*MR396*- Are you burning to HDD or DVD disk? Did you see my post #203?

*DZRhino*- Sweet utility, thanks. Does it analyze .tivo files for you? I just get an error code. Tried both versions, tried with and without tivo desktop open, when I tried renaming .tivo to .mpg (which of course won't play) it does show the codec that MWP9 says it's using but shows it as having a 0x0 resolution. Works great for .mpg and .avi though. What kinda action are you getting?


----------



## DZRhino

*DZRhino*- Sweet utility, thanks. Does it analyze .tivo files for you? I just get an error code. Tried both versions, tried with and without tivo desktop open, when I tried renaming .tivo to .mpg (which of course won't play) it does show the codec that MWP9 says it's using but shows it as having a 0x0 resolution. Works great for .mpg and .avi though. What kinda action are you getting?[/QUOTE]

First, in 'Microsoftspeak' 0x0 means it's working or that it terminated properly. If you use MS Scheduler, you will see this kind of message format.

I used it on Tivo files that I have moved to .mpg to assure that I did it correctly and that Tivo hasn't changed something new. According to the author, the next release should do analysis directly with .tivo files . . . not sure he understood exactly what they were though.

I am using a combo of Nero and GraphEdit to convert the .tivo file to a .mpg and to burn to disk.


----------



## davedonohue

This thread has been an enormous help, and I appreciate it. 

I am using the most current versions of paid, full-version Nero, including NVE 3.

I am able to make DVDs of 30 min - 2 hr .tivo files via NVE 3 with no problem at all - so long as they were recorded on TiVo at Medium Quality. It analyzes them in a reasonable amount of time and transcodes them faster than the 1:1 ratio reported here. As an example, The Ring recorded from HBO on May 16, 2004 and taking up 1.6 GB makes a nice DVD.

However, anything at all recorded at Best Quality makes NVE 3 sad in the worst way. No matter what I do (and I've tried every method listed in this thread, including codec additions, Nero's conflict checker and registry cleaner, renaming A to B to C, starting editing during transfer, casting a chicken's entrails and consulting the Oracle at Delphi, etc.), NVE will start to analyze the file, then it simply blinks out of existence. No error message, no "Application XXX has encountered an error and needs to close", no nothing. It just goes away. The only time the analysis succeeded (the first time I tried it), the file previewed poorly in the manner described above in this thread; pixelated with screen half black and a gawdawful intermittent shriek as far as audio goes. 

Interestingly, this is also the case with Best Quality .tivo files that have found themselves converted to mpeg via a method often referenced here, though not explicitly. *However*, these files make it through the analysis and then preview with the exact same messed up video and audio in NVE as well.

I don't have anything recorded at High or Basic Quality or I'd report that.

I am not sure if I'm asking for help or suggesting that maybe NVE's issues don't have as much to do with video length, time-wise, as they do with sheer file size.

Anyone seeing anything comparable? Like the rest of you, I'm hell-bent on archiving my movies without having to shell out $50 for cruddy MyDVD (especially since I already have a considerable Nero investment), I have no intention of sharing my movies with anyone, and I'm reasonably technically competent. At least I thought I was


----------



## Windohpain

*DZRhino*- Sorry for being unclear about the resolution I meant to say that the other .mpgs I analyzed (when I enabled that column) showed the display resolution ie 640x480, 480x480 ect... the renamed .tivo was listed as having 0x0 resolution. I'll be looking forward to the newer version, could be handy next time I screw up my codecs. 
Ditto on the GraphEdit and Nero.


----------



## rlcarr

*davedonohue:* I'm somewhat not surprised. Medium is, if my memory serves correctly, either 352x240 or 352x480, both of which are DVD-compliant resolutions and therefore should need minimal if any video transcoding. Best is 480x480 which is non-compliant. Of course, as some people have remarked elsewhere, it is not rare to find players today that can play some non-compliant resolutions. Problem is many authoring tools will always transcode to a compliant resolution whether you want it to or not. I know some people have recommended DVD-Lab for just that reason -- it'll tell you that something is non-compliant, but if you want to keep it that way, it'll let you.


----------



## tivoray

Davedonohue,

I had the same problems. I uninstalled NVE3 and re-installed NVE2 and all the problems went away! I have recorded about 100 programs now onto multiple DVDs with no problems.

TivoRay


----------



## davedonohue

tivoray,

Where did you find a copy? I'm afraid that if I try to uninstall NVE 3 and install NVE 2 Nero will throw one of its famous "you're using a pirated copy" messages at me.


In the interim, I'm in the middle of using Tony's method. I'll report back.


----------



## cswalsh

I've been using Nero express 3 trial with success, using their built-in DVD authoring (Make DVD...) option. Selecting show "all files" when adding files, typing my password, and then following their steps to trim the in and out points and make menus with great results.

However, I've noticed that for me at least, Nero will only process "Best Quality" tivo files, anything else gets garbled -- displaying only the upper half screen of video, bottom half black -- the same output I was getting from TMGenc too. These files play back from Tivo desktop, but Nero gets confused, so I may have to break a personal vow to never use Sonic products again and give MyDVD a shot


----------



## greg_burns

cswalsh said:


> I've been using Nero express 3 trial with success, using their built-in DVD authoring (Make DVD...) option. Selecting show "all files" when adding files, typing my password, and then following their steps to trim the in and out points and make menus with great results.
> 
> However, I've noticed that for me at least, Nero will only process "Best Quality" tivo files, anything else gets garbled -- displaying only the upper half screen of video, bottom half black -- the same output I was getting from TMGenc too. These files play back from Tivo desktop, but Nero gets confused, so I may have to break a personal vow to never use Sonic products again and give MyDVD a shot


It appears a lot of people are having the same problem with some files. I cannot figure out what is the common denominator. If I transfer a "bad" show a second time, NVE3 still doesn't like it. About half the shows I've transfered, Nero hates. Tried different quality settings, different lengths, transfering using TivoDesktop and transfering using the web page.

Anyways, one work around, as talked about in this thread, is to add the show to Nero before the transfer from your Tivo is complete.

Glad to know this isn't a codec problem. (or at least not a codec problem we can fix). Nero will use Nero's codecs I suppose.

Greg


----------



## tfratzke

davedonohue said:


> tivoray,
> 
> Where did you find a copy? I'm afraid that if I try to uninstall NVE 3 and install NVE 2 Nero will throw one of its famous "you're using a pirated copy" messages at me.
> 
> In the interim, I'm in the middle of using Tony's method. I'll report back.


tivoray is right, I mentioned this a long time ago too. I have tried NVE2.1 and it works EVERY TIME, no problems. Now, where you you get a copy? Well, that's just it, if you didn't save the old setup file you will probably have to beg for it from someone.
I have uninstalled ver. 3 and reinstalled ver 2.1 with no problems in the past.


----------



## toots

Given the style of all the workarounds, I'm convinced that this is a bug in NVE.

I hope I'm not the only one reporting it to Nero. I mean yeah, sure, I got a blow-off "check your codecs" response, but if they see this problem a lot, they may eventually be inclined to check their own backyard.


----------



## tivoray

davedonohue said:


> tivoray,
> 
> Where did you find a copy? I'm afraid that if I try to uninstall NVE 3 and install NVE 2 Nero will throw one of its famous "you're using a pirated copy" messages at me.
> 
> In the interim, I'm in the middle of using Tony's method. I'll report back.


I just happened to have retained a copy from Nero. The uninstall/re-install went flawlessly on both a Dell 4500 desktop and a Compaq laptop.

TivoRay


----------



## tivoray

toots said:


> Given the style of all the workarounds, I'm convinced that this is a bug in NVE.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one reporting it to Nero. I mean yeah, sure, I got a blow-off "check your codecs" response, but if they see this problem a lot, they may eventually be inclined to check their own backyard.


I agree -- It is nothing to do with Codecs; NVE2.1 produces DVDs which are as good as the source material.

TivoRay


----------



## mr396

Windohpain - 
Just to reiterate what you asked so you do not have search back. 
Are you burning to HDD or DVD disk? Did you see my post #203? 


Yes I tried that as well. When I "burned" it to HDD it saved it as a .mpg file. When I tried to add the .mpg file into the Video_ts folder using Nero burning RONM. Nero gave me an error message in that it can not add files greater than 1GB or something along those lines to a video DVD. Somehow I must have missed a setting to have the .mgp files be converted to VOB or something along those lines. Any suggestions, did I miss an option or setting or something?


----------



## mr396

davedonohue said:


> This thread has been an enormous help, and I appreciate it.
> 
> I am using the most current versions of paid, full-version Nero, including NVE 3.
> 
> I am able to make DVDs of 30 min - 2 hr .tivo files via NVE 3 with no problem at all - so long as they were recorded on TiVo at Medium Quality. It analyzes them in a reasonable amount of time and transcodes them faster than the 1:1 ratio reported here. As an example, The Ring recorded from HBO on May 16, 2004 and taking up 1.6 GB makes a nice DVD.
> 
> However, anything at all recorded at Best Quality makes NVE 3 sad in the worst way. No matter what I do (and I've tried every method listed in this thread, including codec additions, Nero's conflict checker and registry cleaner, renaming A to B to C, starting editing during transfer, casting a chicken's entrails and consulting the Oracle at Delphi, etc.), NVE will start to analyze the file, then it simply blinks out of existence. No error message, no "Application XXX has encountered an error and needs to close", no nothing. It just goes away. The only time the analysis succeeded (the first time I tried it), the file previewed poorly in the manner described above in this thread; pixelated with screen half black and a gawdawful intermittent shriek as far as audio goes.
> 
> Interestingly, this is also the case with Best Quality .tivo files that have found themselves converted to mpeg via a method often referenced here, though not explicitly. *However*, these files make it through the analysis and then preview with the exact same messed up video and audio in NVE as well.
> 
> I don't have anything recorded at High or Basic Quality or I'd report that.
> 
> I am not sure if I'm asking for help or suggesting that maybe NVE's issues don't have as much to do with video length, time-wise, as they do with sheer file size.
> 
> Anyone seeing anything comparable? Like the rest of you, I'm hell-bent on archiving my movies without having to shell out $50 for cruddy MyDVD (especially since I already have a considerable Nero investment), I have no intention of sharing my movies with anyone, and I'm reasonably technically competent. At least I thought I was


 Yes i have seen the same thing. Have not figured out why or how to get around it yet.


----------



## mr396

DZRhino said:


> Go to http://avicodec.duby.info/
> 
> You can use his utility to analyize any media file to determine what codecs are required for it. Then you can select one of the free codec sites he lists to get the ones you need.
> 
> This will help you with any mulitmedia file that is giving you trouble, not just the .tivo ones.


 DZRhino - I ran this utility. It did give me an error message on the .tivo files, but also said the viedo codec was Elecard MPEG 2. What do you know about this?


----------



## mr396

I just noticed Nero posted a new update to the Burning ROM and NVE3 yesterday. Has anyone tested these latest updates out to see if this fixes any of the problems? I am downloading them now, but their servers must be a little busy as it is going really slow.


----------



## greg_burns

mr396 said:


> I just noticed Nero posted a new update to the Burning ROM and NVE3 yesterday. Has anyone tested these latest updates out to see if this fixes any of the problems? I am downloading them now, but their servers must be a little busy as it is going really slow.


Finally got it downloaded. Sorry to report that it didn't fix anything. 

You can look for it on Shareaza "NVE-3.1.0.0.exe", maybe a faster download.

Greg


----------



## TheTivoPenguin

mr396 said:


> I just noticed Nero posted a new update to the Burning ROM and NVE3 yesterday. Has anyone tested these latest updates out to see if this fixes any of the problems? I am downloading them now, but their servers must be a little busy as it is going really slow.


*From Nero's website - Release notes for NVE3:*

Version Number: 3.1.0.0
(Changes from Package #2, Version 3.0.1.27 to 3.1.0.0)

Release Date: 02-21-2005

New Features
Added support for DVD-R Dual Layer media type*
* BurnAtOnce and DVD-R DL VR are not yet possible

Bugfixes
While exporting content to Nero Digital, NVE wrongly asked to change the NTSC/PAL project settings 
The MPEG4 file type description was showing the wrong information
Capturing from web cams to Nero Digital format was not working 
The application terminated when capturing from DV source to the HDD (FAT32 file system only), after the output file exceeded the 4GB border 
It was possible to save invalid settings for capture devices which caused a failure while initializing the capture device when it was used the next time
Capturing to HDD failed if the target path was not on the same HDD partition where the application was installed 
Transcoding from a MPEG-2/PAL source to MPEG-2/NTSC target, created an unusable output file 
When a DV-Type2 audio stream was cut in the "Make Movie" project, the application terminated with an error message 
When playing back some MPEG-4 files (e.g. as preview), the application did not decode them properly 
The text effect "TypeWriter" did not apply empty lines which were inserted by the user 
For slideshow projects, an MP3 file inserted as background music was played too slow in the preview 
The chapter auto-detection was always taking the wrong frame (one frame before the correct one)


----------



## mr396

I was checking Nero Info Tool out. ON the ASPI section it mentions that my System ASPI is corrupted, but the Nero ASPI is working OK. How do I fix the system ASPI on a Windows XP machine? Any suggestions?


----------



## ronmojohny

Hey people, I had lots of trouble with sonic and NVE3, so I tried DVDsanta (cost $29.95) it takes a .tivo and burns to a DVD or your HD in 1 or 2 clicks. I think I had to install the indeo codecs first (free-codecs dot com) for the screen to pop up asking for my password though)

RonMo


----------



## distinctweb

*I've combined several of the advice here and come to a pretty solid and painless method of using Nero VisionExpress 3 to burn .tivo files to DVD. The main goal of this method is to avoid the garbled video and audio bug in NVE3. No file conversion is necessary and after completing steps 1 and 2 the steps start burning a .tivo file will take less than 30 seconds.

Initial Setup:
1. Take any .tivo file and rename it to something like "tivotoburn.tivo". If you don't already have a .tivo file, you can start the transfer of a Tivo recording and cancel it after a minute of transfer.

2. Open NVE3 and create a new DVD project. Add the file tivotoburn.tivo and save the project as "Burn-tivotoburn.tivo.nvc". (To save more time, you can also go to the Menu screen and customize it before saving the project.)

When you want to burn a new .tivo file to DVD:

1. Rename the .tivo file you want to burn to "tivotoburn.tivo"

2. Open the project "Burn-tivotoburn.tivo.nvc" (You can double click the project file to launch NVE)

3. Right click on the "tivotoburn" video object and select "edit".

4. Drag the End Position slider in the time line all the way to the right.

5. Click next until you get to the Burn Options screen. Select your burn options and you're done.*


----------



## lexsar

DZRhino said:


> Don't waste $50 on Sonic MyDVD (which is a piece of poop), NeroVision Express 3 works fine...


I had NeroVision Express 2 and was able to burn DVD's from TivoToGo just fine. I am burning 1 hour TV shows that were recorded on Tivo at High quality. I then updated to NeroVision Express 3 and then could not get a good DVD to burn. I then uninstalled NeroVision Express 3 and re-installed NeroVision Express 2 and I can burn DVD's from TivoToGo again. It does take about 1hr 40min to 1hr 50min to transcode and burn but I think that I'll stick with NeroVision Express 2.

Note: I did try and burn a VCD instead of a DVD without success. I guess I'll be burning DVD's!


----------



## turbojimmy

I just tried my first burn last night at about 8PM. As of this morning at 5AM it was still converting the .tivo to DVD format. Said it still had almost 7 hours to go. Something ain't right.

I'm using NVE2, which came with my burner. It does not appear as if there are any upgrade options for Express anymore. You can only buy the Nero 6.0 for $70 now. I've already paid $25 for the ability to read the .tivo files (for the codec kit). I still can't play them on the computer (causes the Nero application to lock up), but it does appear to be converting the file tho it's taking 20 hours. I can see it convert each frame. This is for a 1 hour file.

I like the idea of creating an actual DVD versus a VCD or other format, but I'm not sure what the problem is. Now it is an old machine with a 733 processor, but I have 1GB of RAM. It copies DVDs with no trouble. I can use my new laptop, but it doesn't have a DVD burner in it.

Do I need different software? Different machine? Both?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## greg_burns

turbojimmy said:


> Now it is an old machine with a 733 processor, but I have 1GB of RAM. It copies DVDs with no trouble. I can use my new laptop, but it doesn't have a DVD burner in it.
> 
> Do I need different software? Different machine? Both?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Jim


Not saying a 733 can't do it. But transcoding requires a lot more horse power than simply "copying" a DVD.

I had some success with a 600 celeron. I am now running a AMD64 3200 and still having troubles. 

Greg


----------



## toots

Different machine. But, yeah, it sounds like something else is/isn't going on.

I have an Athlon 2500+ (I know, not really 2500), and it takes about 2-3 hours to transcode one hour recorded at medium to Nero's "extended play" (240 minutes/disc, 720x480, AC-3 audio). It takes about an hour longer for my 1GHz laptop to do the same.


----------



## turbojimmy

It's a Pentium 733. I may try Nero on the laptop (1-year-old Pentium 4 ???Ghz) to see if it goes quicker. I did notice that AFTER I purchased the DVD-add-in that it said it would only work with Nero 6.0, which I don't have.

Jim


----------



## ksatterwhite

Like many out there, I have been waiting for the upgrade for MyDVD 6.0 to 6.1 and haven't yet received it. I am also discouraged by the posts. So, I'm trying to use Nero that came with my burner. It's Nero 6 Ultra. I originally had NVE 2 SE. And, I downloaded the update to NVE 3 SE. But, everytime I try to add a tivo file I get an error message "Unable to insert xxx.TiVo". I haven't purchased the DVD-Video Plugin. Could this be my problem? Or is there something else that I need to do to use a .tivo file?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## ack_thbbft

I'm trying to burn my second DVD using NVE3. I'm using DVD+RW 4x media on a top-rated NEC 3520A multi-format DVD burner. The first project burned without much trouble.

This second project is not much different in terms of format, but when it tries to transcode, it almost immediately stops with an error and my DVD burner goes dead. The eject button doesn't even work until I restart Windows. This hasn't happened while doing anything else with the drive, so I'm pretty sure the drive is not defective.

Anyone else have a similar issue using Nero?

Edited to add:

I almost forgot to mention, the videos being burned are TiVo medium format 352x480 Half D1 4:3. Perhaps Nero has trouble with that resolution?


----------



## TiVoJet

distinctweb said:


> *I've combined several of the advice here and come to a pretty solid and painless method of using Nero VisionExpress 3 to burn .tivo files to DVD. The main goal of this method is to avoid the garbled video and audio bug in NVE3. No file conversion is necessary and after completing steps 1 and 2 the steps start burning a .tivo file will take less than 30 seconds.
> 
> Initial Setup:
> 1. Take any .tivo file and rename it to something like "tivotoburn.tivo". If you don't already have a .tivo file, you can start the transfer of a Tivo recording and cancel it after a minute of transfer.
> 
> 2. Open NVE3 and create a new DVD project. Add the file tivotoburn.tivo and save the project as "Burn-tivotoburn.tivo.nvc". (To save more time, you can also go to the Menu screen and customize it before saving the project.)
> 
> When you want to burn a new .tivo file to DVD:
> 
> 1. Rename the .tivo file you want to burn to "tivotoburn.tivo"
> 
> 2. Open the project "Burn-tivotoburn.tivo.nvc" (You can double click the project file to launch NVE)
> 
> 3. Right click on the "tivotoburn" video object and select "edit".
> 
> 4. Drag the End Position slider in the time line all the way to the right.
> 
> 5. Click next until you get to the Burn Options screen. Select your burn options and you're done.*


distinct web, these are some excellent instructions and have been able to follow step by step with no problem. Everything happend just like you said but...when my file began to burn I had the same problem as when trying dzrhino's alternative instructions -- pixels (pixailation?)and audio go nuts. Suffice to say it is frustrating. I compared my codecs to dzrhino's and they were the same. Would it make a difference that I am using a demo/trial version of NeroE3?

Am going to stay at this until I get er done. Many thanks to those who steadfastly help others with their tivo/nero/sonic difficulties. But just don't believe it should be this difficult.


----------



## turbojimmy

Now this is really p*ssing me off.

I come home from work and Nero is still trying to burn a 1-hour program. It had been working on it for 24 hours and was about 25% through it. I abandoned Nero and my $25 investment in the codecs needed to view/burn .tivo files.

I dig through the documentation that came with the DVD burner and came up with a Sonic MyDVD Deluxe CD. Wow! The Tivo recommended software. I load it up and it doesn't work. CinePlayer won't play the .tivo files nor will it recognize the format to transcode the file to a DVD.

No problem. I like the look and feel of the Sonic interface much better so being faced with $70 for the Nero upgrade to 6.xx or $80 for the upgrade to Sonic MyDVD Studio Deluxe 6.0, I opted for the $80 Sonic upgrade.

Same problem. Can't play .tivo files nor can I transcode them.

I purchase the $15 "codec" recommended at http://www.tivo.com/codec.

Still can't transcode .tivo files (CinePlayer can't play them either). Windows Media Player starts to play them, I get a message that says the codecs aren't "activated" yet. Tries to "activate" them and XP gives me the program-has-encountered-an-error-message and shuts down.

So I'm over $100 in the hole, can't watch the files nor transfer them to DVD using the Tivo recommended software.

My PC is making me feel stupid. I'm going to bed.

Jim


----------



## rlcarr

turbojimmy said:


> $80 for the upgrade to Sonic MyDVD Studio Deluxe 6.0, I opted for the $80 Sonic upgrade.


You needed to read the TiVo literature more closely. It's the *6.1* of the Sonic stuff that supports burning .tivo files to DVD (though as I noted in another thread, 6.1 Cineplayer *cannot* play .tivo files -- how lame is that?)


----------



## dmlove51

> or $80 for the upgrade to Sonic MyDVD Studio Deluxe 6.0, I opted for the $80 Sonic upgrade.


Call Sonic tomorrow. You need version 6.1, not version 6.0. 6.1 is the only version that is equipped to deal with .tivo files. Other people have gotten them to "fix it". This will solve your dvd burning problems, not sure about your playing tivo files problem.


----------



## turbojimmy

rlcarr said:


> You needed to read the TiVo literature more closely. It's the *6.1* of the Sonic stuff that supports burning .tivo files to DVD (though as I noted in another thread, 6.1 Cineplayer *cannot* play .tivo files -- how lame is that?)


Like a fool, I ASSumed Sonic would have the most recent version of the software on their site for download. There was no option that I could see to buy 6.1. When you click the free trial link on the Tivo site it goes to a page that says the free trial is no longer available and provides a link to "tell me" when they become available.

I don't care if I can't play the .tivo files on my machine. It's my workhorse machine - I just want to burn DVDs with it. My laptop plays the .tivo files fine - didn't have to do anything. But it doesn't have a burner.....at this point I should've gotten a $150 DVD burner for the laptop rather than trying to get the desktop to work.

I guess I'll poke around the Sonic site some more - I'll definitely call them to get an 'upgrade' to my brand new software.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## tivarino

turbojimmy said:


> It's a Pentium 733. I may try Nero on the laptop (1-year-old Pentium 4 ???Ghz) to see if it goes quicker. I did notice that AFTER I purchased the DVD-add-in that it said it would only work with Nero 6.0, which I don't have.
> 
> Jim


Hey! For those of you not trying NERO because you don't wanna shell out big bucks, see my thread "Get Nero Cheap"! Best buy has it for $30 bucks for a few more days... http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=20361395&loc=101&spf=1&sp=1


----------



## turbojimmy

Here's the "resolution" to my problem from Sonic:

"You will be getting an update for your software in the next couple weeks that
will update you to MyDVD 6.1. You will be notified of the update via email that will explain how to get the update for Tivo support."

So I have to sit on my hands for "the next couple weeks".

I uninstalled the MyDVD 6.0 (still have the executable) and am downloading the 6.1 trial now.

Jim


----------



## ack_thbbft

The exporting before burning worked with my first DVD project, but I've discovered a problem with my second.

The first project was done by choosing "Make Movie" and adding multiple TiVo files into a single title, exporting, then adding chapters manually. It burned without much trouble.

When I realized that Nero automatically adds chapters for individual videos added to a single project, I started doing it that way, figuring it was easier than dealing with one big file. However, when trying to burn doing it this way, I got the transcode error immediately, which also caused my burner to die until rebooting.

So, now I am trying to export the videos separately, then add them back in from the exported versions instead of the edited TiVo ones. What I have discovered is that some TiVo files are coming up as interlaced and some are progressive. The progressive ones will export without any trouble. The interlaced ones, on the other hand, either cause an immediate error, or get about 28 seconds into it then stop (sometimes stop completely, sometimes just the video freezes and I get audio only).

Why does Nero choke on interlaced video files? Or, perhaps a better question is, why are some files progressive and some interlaced? Is TiVo recording them that way, or is Nero saving them in different ways for some odd reason? 

This is just getting way too weird for me. I actually bought the full version of Nero 6 Ultra last night at CompUSA (along with two 250GB drives to store all my TiVo recordings), and now I'm wondering if it was a mistake (fortunately, I haven't even unwrapped it yet, as I'm still using the demo, so I can return it if needed). This thread should almost be titled "*No need for MyDVD, Nero works... sometimes... if you're lucky.*" I understand that Nero is _generally _accepted as better than Sonic, but we are not your "general" Nero users. When it comes to burning our TiVo recordings, is all this trouble really worth it?

Of course, I prefer an answer to the technical issue I discovered before any comments about the Nero vs. Sonic issue.


----------



## wobly

tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?

TIA


----------



## Radix03

tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?

Thanks


----------



## jcramos

How do I view all the codec I have install on my computer?


----------



## tivarino

jcramos said:


> How do I view all the codec I have install on my computer?


If you have NERO there is a built in tool, NERO INFO TOOL. There are also downloadable tools like GSpot Codec Information appliance.


----------



## TommyRox

SHERLOCK - The Codec Detective!

http://www.updatexp.com/sherlock-codec-detective.html#


----------



## ack_thbbft

Another discovery in reference to my previous post:

When starting a new project to see if I can get the interlaced files I mentioned above to burn, the resources listed in "My Media Files" still list all the various files I tried to burn together, but I'm sure everyone knows that's normal.

What is interesting, however, is that all the progressive files that burned without any problems are the ones that are segmented and scrambled (referring to Windohpain's method of clearing the cache to correct them), while the interlaced files which it would not burn or export are the ones that look fine without clearing the cache.

So, NVE3 is scrambling the progressive files, but burns them just fine after deleting the cache files, while it plays interlaced files just fine but won't burn them.

This makes me wonder if perhaps NVE3 is bugging out with TiVo files during the original translation when you first add them to a project. It always scans them individually, so perhaps whatever recoding it is doing from .tivo format to the MPEG-2 format it works with is somehow doing something backwards, trying to make progressive files interlaced (resulting in the scrambled segments), and perhaps even trying to make the interlaced files progressive (which keeps them from properly transcoding and exporting/burning). I can't think of any other reason that interlaced files would look fine in the cache but won't burn, while progressive files are scrambled but burn just fine.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## tfratzke

wobly said:


> tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?
> 
> TIA





Radix03 said:


> tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?
> 
> Thanks


You guys have PM's


----------



## heretolearn

Sitting with a new (purchased upgrade) version of Nero but have an almost working setup with Nero 6 OEM (NVE2). Considering installing the upgrade but read all above and it seems a bit scary. 

Currently I can transfer the TiVo files, edit them and export to a working mpeg-2 file but my version of NVE2 does not seem to support export to DVD. If I get it right, the full NVE3 version has an additional "export" option but again, that version seems problematic too. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TommyRox

NVE2 USERS

What method did you use to burn TIVO through NVE2? I have had so many problems that I downgraded to NVE2 as well. Can you tell me the steps you took to burn your DVD's - thanks in advance.


----------



## BillShannon

I'm not very impressed with Nero support. They're very slow to respond,
and their response is usually not helpful. In addition to all the TiVo related
problems, I sent them a list of other bugs a few weeks ago and haven't
heard a thing.

Does anyone know if there's a real support forum for Nero somewhere?
Or is this becoming it? 

I finally got an official response from Nero:



> The Tivo format is not supported and there are also no plans to support it in closer future.


You guys haven't been doing your job! I'm sure if everyone here who's
having problems would send a message to Nero, they'd get the clue that
they need to officially support .TiVo files (and fix their bugs).

That address again... [email protected]

If Nero, which otherwise comes highly recommended, has this many problems,
I'm scared to even try Sonic. But there's several other $100+ options out there.
Anyone have experience with any of them?


----------



## bigcat

BillShannon said:


> If Nero, which otherwise comes highly recommended, has this many problems,
> I'm scared to even try Sonic. But there's several other $100+ options out there.
> Anyone have experience with any of them?


I have found WinAVI works really well, and it's only $30. It can read .tivo files (after entering your password) and create the .VOB files etc. for burning to DVD / VCD. Then you can burn with it's built utility or with Nero or whatever came with your burner. In this mode it's more basic then Nero VE because it does not create any menus. But's it's very fast, 1 hr show transcoded and burnt, ready to play in under 1 hour with one application. And it has a batch mode.

If you want to get more fancy, it will also convert the .tivo files to .mpg, so you can then edit commercials and add menus in any video editing program you desire. No longer needs to be DirectShow aware. I was already an owner of Pinnacle Studio 8, so this was an essential capability for me.

It will also convert .tivo files to .rm, .wmv or .avi, for an AVI you can use an mpeg4 encoder so I guess that means you could create for a pocket PC, although I haven't tried it.


----------



## greg_burns

ack_thbbft said:


> What I have discovered is that some TiVo files are coming up as interlaced and some are progressive. The progressive ones will export without any trouble. The interlaced ones, on the other hand, either cause an immediate error, or get about 28 seconds into it then stop (sometimes stop completely, sometimes just the video freezes and I get audio only).
> 
> Why does Nero choke on interlaced video files? Or, perhaps a better question is, why are some files progressive and some interlaced? Is TiVo recording them that way, or is Nero saving them in different ways for some odd reason?


How do you tell if you have a progressive or an interlaced file?

Greg


----------



## TomMMD

I upgraded the Nero that came with my DVD burner and then I had the screens that are talked about way up there.

I also loaded Nero Showtime 2

Then I was able to load and export a tivo file.


However, I seemed to have lost all sound on all my tivo files on my computer.

Any ideas what do do to get the sound back? :down:


----------



## mstenzel

When Nero VisionExpress starts up, you have the choice to make a movie or DVD, among other things. I realize that eventually you'll have to end up at the "Make DVD" step, but I'm not clear where to start. 

For the record, I'm starting with .mpg or .avi files converted from .tivo files.

1. Do I start in "Make DVD" and just add my files there, or...

2. Do I start in "Make Movie," add my files, export the movie as an .mpg, and then use that new .mpg in the "Make DVD" function? Is the point in starting in "Make Movie" that you can edit commercials and add transitions/effects?

BTW, if you've already got the file in .mpg format and you clean it up and export it as a new .mpg, is there any transcoding going on there or only in the "Make DVD" function? Just trying to streamline as much as possible.

Thanks,


----------



## menor59

Ive written up How i do it..

Hope this Helps 

Close Tivo Desktop (Keep Tivo Server Running *Bottom Right corner next to clock in the taskbar.

The Little Tivo Guy should be there)
Start NVE3 Select Make CD -> Video CD 
Select Add Video Files ->Browse to your Garbled Video Directory (If you have one or Know the name

of the File in question) File type should be [All Files *.*]
Open Video -> Enter Tivotogo Password

Let Nero Analyse the file.

Right Click the Video and Select RENAME. Highlight the Name of the File and Right Click Copy then

Click Cancel.

Once the file is Imported Close the Project. RED X in upperRight corner. (Dont Save it.)

Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Show hidden files

and Folders.
Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.

Double click My Computer and goto C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision.

Hold the Right Click button on the NVFcache Folder and drag it to the desk top and release and Click -Create shortcuts Here

Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Do not show hidden files and Folders.

Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.
Double click the Short Cut You created on your desktop.

Delete all the Files in this Folder *NVFACache*

Open tivo desktop.

Open NVE3, click Make CD->Video CD -> Make Movie ->Enter your Tivo Password ->Drag the video to the

Bottom. Click the Next Button (Lower Right Corner)

Right Click The Video -> Rename ->Right Click and Paste. -> Click OK.

Click Next twice and Preview. Voila!! No more garbage  Click Stop. Click Back twice.

At this point you can Either Export the Whole Video, Edit the Video then Export it. Or Opt to Burn

the Video as is.
Bonus Step. What i usually do:
I Usually Export.

Click the Export Button at the Bottom

Under Output on this Page you will see a Button with ... in it. This is where you will be

exporting the video. Browse to a location you want to export to and right Click in the Name and Paste

again  You still have the title from the Previous Steps .

Click Save.

Then click the Export Button at the Lower Right.

Hope the Helps Nero Users.

Best Regards.

Menor59


----------



## jblucher

menor59,

What does this actually do? It seems to work but why? I don't understand why adding the video, deleting the files from the Cache, closing the project, and repeating with Tivo desktop open works. Couldn't you just add the files with Tivo desktop open?

Whatever the reason, thanks for the help.


----------



## menor59

the problem....


D/L show.tivo.mpg file.

Import it into NVE3 to Decode and burn.

Sometimes...the video is perfect...others...REally bad, choppy and Audi is High pitchy.

the problem is with Nero. and deleting the cache fixes it.

ive been reading threads about this problem since 7.1 was released. believe it or not...people using Nero about 60% are experienceing this problem....Its just a fix...if you cant Encode Stargate SG1 the 1st time with Nero. and you GOtta Get it to disc..heheh

P.s. Nero i believe is the Perfered Burning software...and Im not Going to pay 99.00 for MyDVD. So i had to come up with a way to make it flawalable.

regards,

Menor59


----------



## HomeUser

menor59 Thanks, your step by step made my day. I spent most of the day trying to get NVE3 to work again should of looked here first.


----------



## ack_thbbft

greg_burns said:


> How do you tell if you have a progressive or an interlaced file?
> 
> Greg


When you add a video to a project in NVE3 (either under "Make DVD" or after clicking "Next" under "Make Movie"), if you simply hover your mouse pointer over the video, a yellow floating pop-up appears giving you the information about the video, including resolution, duration, and whether it is interlaced or progressive.

That's where I made the correlation, that all the interlaced videos were causing Nero to choke, while the progressive ones are fine.

So far, all my Best quality TiVo recordings (mainly Battlestar Galactica) are showing up as progressive, while many medium quality recordings are coming up as interlaced about 1/3rd of the time.


----------



## xscorpion

menor59 said:


> Ive written up How i do it..
> 
> Hope this Helps
> 
> *Close Tivo Desktop (Keep Tivo Server Running *Bottom Right corner next to clock in the taskbar.
> 
> The Little Tivo Guy should be there)
> Start NVE3 Select Make CD -> Video CD
> Select Add Video Files ->Browse to your Garbled Video Directory (If you have one or Know the name
> 
> of the File in question) File type should be [All Files *.*]
> Open Video -> Enter Tivotogo Password
> 
> Let Nero Analyse the file. *
> 
> *All the way up to this point works okay. After entering the password and letting nero analyse the file nothing shows up in the window. Can't right click on the video because there is no video to right click on.*
> 
> Right Click the Video and Select RENAME. Highlight the Name of the File and Right Click Copy then
> 
> Click Cancel.
> 
> Once the file is Imported Close the Project. RED X in upperRight corner. (Dont Save it.)
> 
> Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Show hidden files
> 
> and Folders.
> Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.
> 
> Double click My Computer and goto C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision.
> 
> Hold the Right Click button on the NVFcache Folder and drag it to the desk top and release and Click -Create shortcuts Here
> 
> Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Do not show hidden files and Folders.
> 
> Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.
> Double click the Short Cut You created on your desktop.
> 
> Delete all the Files in this Folder *NVFACache*
> 
> Open tivo desktop.
> 
> Open NVE3, click Make CD->Video CD -> Make Movie ->Enter your Tivo Password ->Drag the video to the
> 
> Bottom. Click the Next Button (Lower Right Corner)
> 
> Right Click The Video -> Rename ->Right Click and Paste. -> Click OK.
> 
> Click Next twice and Preview. Voila!! No more garbage  Click Stop. Click Back twice.
> 
> At this point you can Either Export the Whole Video, Edit the Video then Export it. Or Opt to Burn
> 
> the Video as is.
> Bonus Step. What i usually do:
> I Usually Export.
> 
> Click the Export Button at the Bottom
> 
> Under Output on this Page you will see a Button with ... in it. This is where you will be
> 
> exporting the video. Browse to a location you want to export to and right Click in the Name and Paste
> 
> again  You still have the title from the Previous Steps .
> 
> Click Save.
> 
> Then click the Export Button at the Lower Right.
> 
> Hope the Helps Nero Users.
> 
> Best Regards.
> 
> Menor59


menor59....help!! followed your steps above but its not working. here's what i did....see above for my comments. can you help? thanks.


----------



## uetz2

tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?

Thanks


----------



## spaceranger

uetz2 said:


> tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?
> 
> Thanks


Me too!


----------



## menor59

xscorpion,


do you have the right codecs installed??


----------



## ryan87500

I have been trying to read and keep up with the tread but not sure if I saw someone that had the same problem as me. I can load the tivo file fine, but when it loads only the top portion shows and it is very choppy? Am I missing something, maybe a codec, and if so does anyone know which one.

Thank you


----------



## TommyRox

I have the EXACT same problem and have tried all diferent methods, software and codecs with no resolution. If you get your issue resolved please keep me posted and I will likewise.


----------



## TommyRox

tfratzke, can you please PM me the info as well you have been distributing?


----------



## NIIDeep

menor59,

You are AWESOME!! for figuring this out. I didn't even know I had an issue with the choppiness and high pitched audio bleeps. Followed your procedure and BAM!!! got good clean video. This is sooooooooooo cool.



menor59 said:


> Ive written up How i do it..
> 
> Hope this Helps
> 
> Close Tivo Desktop (Keep Tivo Server Running *Bottom Right corner next to clock in the taskbar.
> 
> The Little Tivo Guy should be there)
> Start NVE3 Select Make CD -> Video CD
> Select Add Video Files ->Browse to your Garbled Video Directory (If you have one or Know the name
> 
> of the File in question) File type should be [All Files *.*]
> Open Video -> Enter Tivotogo Password
> 
> Let Nero Analyse the file.
> 
> Right Click the Video and Select RENAME. Highlight the Name of the File and Right Click Copy then
> 
> Click Cancel.
> 
> Once the file is Imported Close the Project. RED X in upperRight corner. (Dont Save it.)
> 
> Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Show hidden files
> 
> and Folders.
> Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.
> 
> Double click My Computer and goto C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision.
> 
> Hold the Right Click button on the NVFcache Folder and drag it to the desk top and release and Click -Create shortcuts Here
> 
> Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Do not show hidden files and Folders.
> 
> Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.
> Double click the Short Cut You created on your desktop.
> 
> Delete all the Files in this Folder *NVFACache*
> 
> Open tivo desktop.
> 
> Open NVE3, click Make CD->Video CD -> Make Movie ->Enter your Tivo Password ->Drag the video to the
> 
> Bottom. Click the Next Button (Lower Right Corner)
> 
> Right Click The Video -> Rename ->Right Click and Paste. -> Click OK.
> 
> Click Next twice and Preview. Voila!! No more garbage  Click Stop. Click Back twice.
> 
> At this point you can Either Export the Whole Video, Edit the Video then Export it. Or Opt to Burn
> 
> the Video as is.
> Bonus Step. What i usually do:
> I Usually Export.
> 
> Click the Export Button at the Bottom
> 
> Under Output on this Page you will see a Button with ... in it. This is where you will be
> 
> exporting the video. Browse to a location you want to export to and right Click in the Name and Paste
> 
> again  You still have the title from the Previous Steps .
> 
> Click Save.
> 
> Then click the Export Button at the Lower Right.
> 
> Hope the Helps Nero Users.
> 
> Best Regards.
> 
> Menor59


----------



## menor59

Welcome NIIDEEP


----------



## Teggy

Menor59's method worked for me as well - burned a DVD no problem - thanks! The extra step hardly even adds any time to the process. The big test will be to see if I can get multiple files into the same project and have them all work. That's for tomorrow though 

By the way, I have Vision Express 3 (most recent update) and am using the K-lite mega pack.


----------



## lordbah

The weird little dance works as far as getting video in, editing, and exporting. But I haven't been able to get Nero to burn a DVD. It always says "Burn failed". Its log file isn't very obvious about what the problem is, but there is this

DVDEngine SEH EXCEPTION (0xC0000005: ACCESS_VIOLATION) was raised in NEROMEDIACON.DLL at RVA 0x0000DB63.

as well as quite a lot of

GCCore The following operation did not finish in the past 15 seconds: Grab still image (AVStillSource)

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## misssmokys

Does anyone know if the long time MyDVD takes to convert .tivo files and burn the DVD is unusual, or will all DVD burning software take as long? I've only tried two DVDs with my free trial of the software, and I was very disappointed in how long it took. To create a DVD with only about four hours of recordings, it took from 6pm to about midnight to create the files (based on the temp files I later saw on my PC ). Then of course it took another chunk of time, probably two hours, to burn the DVD. 

I finally decided the conversion takes too long, and just burned a DVD with the .tivo files on it to play on my PCs. Maybe future DVD players will support playing .tivo files, like many play mp3 and wma files. 

Or if anyone has specific settings in MyDVD that make the conversion go faster, I'd appreciate knowing what they are.


----------



## toots

That's usual. The limiting factor is transcoding the .tivo file into something that meets the DVD specification. Even if the source file does have DVD specs (the correct resolution, frame rate, etc), the specific software used still might decide that it doesn't like the bitrate in use and force a recode just so the result matches that software's specs.

On the other hand, a lot of DVD players will play out of spec DVDs - those containing funny resolutions, mpeg instead of AC-3 or PCM audio, etc. If one were to find a set of tools that would:

1) convert the .tivo file to an MPEG without forcing a transcode
2) create a DVD using that MPEG, even though it's not DVD spec

there's a real chance that your DVD player might be able handle it anyway. This process could probably be done in under an hour, with the time limiting factor being the amount of time it takes to burn the DVD.

But, we're not allowed to talk about those tools here.


----------



## ack_thbbft

Does anyone know of a good Nero users forum?


----------



## andeelamby

Can you use Nero to burn a DVD then play it on a DVD player (watch it on TV)? The TiVo website says that only Sonic provides that option but Sonic has ZERO support unless you buy their software. I can't even get past building menus when trying to burn the DVD! I am so frustrated. Thanks for the help!


----------



## AnteL0pe

andeelamby said:


> Can you use Nero to burn a DVD then play it on a DVD player (watch it on TV)?


Yes you can, look through this very thread.


----------



## toots

Yeah, NeroVisionExpress builds totally DVD compliant discs that play without issue on any DVD player that can handle the medium you burned. (That is, if your DVD player just can't play DVD+Rs, and you burned the show on a DVD+R, you're out of luck, but that's a media compatibility issue.)

The issue, as the 14 pages of this topic have documented, is that sometimes it's difficult to get NVE to properly recognize the .tivo file in such a way that it doesn't end up screwing it up. Fortunately, you can tell whether it's a problem pre-burn by testing it in the preview window.


----------



## Drgrov

The only problem I have found with burning with Nero is that the editing and compression features (flexibility) are worse than with MYDVD. As difficult as it is to have a feature set less capable than MYDVD, Nero has managed.

On the up side, Nero is far more useful and free if you already own it.

Conclusion: If you are just going to dump single shows to DVD, and you dont care about precise start/end points (Nero is a bit clunky with those) then use Nero if you have it. If you want more control, get the trial of MyDVD and see if it gives you what you are looking for (best for multiple recordings or edits)

Let's face it, at the end of the day, neither one is particularly robust, but either will do for simple recording.


----------



## NIIDeep

I haven't had time to try out DVD authoring with Nero.. I don't usually use this particular s/w for DVD authoring. But I will give it a go sometime in the next couple of days and report back. My approach was to get the .tivo to an MPEG2 format. From this I can use any s/w to author the DVD.

I'm not an expert on transcoding but I find it strange that 30 minutes of high quality Tivo video, 812 MB, when transcoded to MPEG2 becomes a 2GB file. How the heck did we grow in size? If the .tivo files were a lossy compression format how did we "gain" more information than we had? I'm missing something here for sure....


----------



## toots

You have to go into the advanced settings to set the amount of compression/bitrate you want to be output. While you're at it, make sure you select AC-3 audio, else the PCM audio will also make it a lot bigger.


----------



## NIIDeep

toots said:


> You have to go into the advanced settings to set the amount of compression/bitrate you want to be output. While you're at it, make sure you select AC-3 audio, else the PCM audio will also make it a lot bigger.


Well I set everything to give me the best quality, namely two settings - quality to best and bitratge to 2 pass VBR. But I thought .tivo is already in the digital realm and I wouldn't expect file sizes to increase. If .tivo is already a digital sample of an analog signal that occurred in the Tivo. How do we get "more information" than what we sampled? This is my question...

For example a video file captured in .AVI format will decrease in file size when it's transcoded to MPEG2.


----------



## Windohpain

I noticed the same file size increase you did NIIDeep and wondered if along with the silly DRM crap the .tivo was compressed, for instance you get similar action when when returning an audio .ape file to the native .wav or .cda


----------



## tivarino

Menor59's method works for me when I do a single .tivo file, but I run into trouble when I try to get more than one file on a disk. Because I don't really get why this is working it's kinda hard to apply it to more than one file. Anyone who gets it wanna try explaining it?


----------



## Teggy

I'm working on a multi-title dvd now. I haven't burned it yet, but I seems to be going fine. You do the same thing as in Menor's instructions, except import multiple files at the same time instead of just one. After you've got all the files in, close Nero, delete the cache files, and then go back in again. To create a multi-title dvd, click make movie, drag one of your programs into the timeline, then click next. It will create a title for that program. Press make movie again and work on another program, click next, and repeat until you're through.

The only thing you'll lose is the title of the program, so write it down and enter it in manually later.

If you decide you want to add another program to the DVD later on, I guess you're out of luck, although maybe if you save your project if will stay ok. I don't know what would happen if you save your project, delete your cache and then open Nero again. That's an experiment for another time.


----------



## TommyRox

I am almost there with this GREAT fix but I have a couple of questions - see red text.

Thanks Menor59 - awesome job!!

Thomas

Originally Posted by menor59
Ive written up How i do it..

Hope this Helps 

Close Tivo Desktop (Keep Tivo Server Running *Bottom Right corner next to clock in the taskbar.

The Little Tivo Guy should be there)
Start NVE3 Select Make CD -> Video CD 
Select Add Video Files ->Browse to your Garbled Video Directory (If you have one or Know the name

of the File in question) File type should be [All Files *.*]
Open Video -> Enter Tivotogo Password

Let Nero Analyse the file.

Right Click the Video and Select RENAME. Highlight the Name of the File and Right Click Copy then

Click Cancel.

Once the file is Imported Close the Project. RED X in upperRight corner. (Dont Save it.)

Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Show hidden files

and Folders.
Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.

Double click My Computer and goto C:\Documents and Settings\<your user-name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision.

Hold the Right Click button on the NVFcache Folder and drag it to the desk top and release and Click -Create shortcuts Here

Goto My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View Tab -> Put a bullet next to *Do not show hidden files and Folders.

Click Apply -> Click OK ->Close My Computer.
Double click the Short Cut You created on your desktop.

Delete all the Files in this Folder *NVFACache*

*Open tivo desktop.*

*Why are we reopening Tivo Desktop?*

Open NVE3, click Make CD->Video CD -> Make Movie ->Enter your Tivo Password ->Drag the video to the

Bottom. Click the Next Button (Lower Right Corner)

Right Click The Video -> Rename ->*Right Click and Paste*.  -> Click OK.

*Where did we "COPY"?*

Click Next twice and Preview. Voila!! No more garbage  Click Stop. Click Back twice.

At this point you can Either Export the Whole Video, Edit the Video then Export it. Or Opt to Burn

the Video as is.
Bonus Step. What i usually do:
I Usually Export.

Click the Export Button at the Bottom

Under Output on this Page you will see a Button with ... in it. This is where you will be

exporting the video. Browse to a location you want to export to and right Click in the Name and Paste

again  You still have the title from the Previous Steps .

Click Save.

Then click the Export Button at the Lower Right.

Hope the Helps Nero Users.

Best Regards.

Menor59


----------



## AnteL0pe

TommyRox said:


> Right Click the Video and Select RENAME. Highlight the Name of the File and Right Click Copy then .....





> Right Click The Video -> Rename ->*Right Click and Paste*.  -> Click OK.
> 
> *Where did we "COPY"?*


See above



> *Open tivo desktop.*
> 
> *Why are we reopening Tivo Desktop?*


I never figured that one out either.


----------



## Teggy

Well, I finished my multi-title DVD burn overnight and it came out perfect! My DVD has 8 titles, each with 5 chapters and it all works flawlessly.

As far as opening and closing Tivo desktop, I really don't know what this is for. I haven't tried doing this with the desktop completely shut down, but for the most part I always have the server running while my computer is on, and I didn't touch the Tivo desktop software at all while building my dvd. Personally, I would ignore any reference to Tivo desktop in the instructions. I don't know what would happen if you were to quit out of desktop completely, but perhaps that's a good experiment. I think the important part in all of this is emptying the cache.

The cutting and pasting of the file title is simply so you can have the title when you are ready to do your burn. When you go to "make movie" and add your video, it becomes a new title on the dvd and is named "Title 1". If you know what the video is, you can just as easily rename it by right clicking on the title and typing.

My next task will be to test saving a project, shutting down Nero an then opening it back up to see if the video remains ok, as well as trying to add more shows to an existing project.


----------



## ack_thbbft

Has anyone had any success getting NeroVision Express 3 to burn their movies onto DVD+R DL media? When I've tried it, transcoding goes fine, but when it comes time to do the actual burn, Nero stops and I get the following error in the log:

Quote:
########################################################################################
[16:24:03] DVDEngine ERROR
[16:24:03] DVDEngine cause: 3 (invalid_parameter)
[16:24:03] DVDEngine source: _get_PGC_PB_TM
[16:24:03] DVDEngine description: ICellRef refers a cell (VOB_IDN=1, C_IDN=22) which does not exist in
[16:24:03] DVDEngine VTSTT_VOBS#4.
[16:24:03] DVDEngine ########################################################################################

Nero InfoTool correctly identifies my drive and media, but just won't burn to it. Single-layer media work just fine (I've used +RW and -R), but I take a major quality hit when Nero compresses the burn to fit.

I can (according to NVE3) fit a little over 200 minutes of Standard DVD quality recordings on a DL disc (5 episodes of edited programming, 704x480 TiVo resolution), but since I can't get it to work, I'm stuck with either just 2 episodes on a single-layer disc at Standard quality, or 4 at Long Play, which looks terrible.


----------



## toots

To tell the truth, I usually use NVE to just "burn" a DVD image directly to the hard drive. Then, I use regular Nero to burn the image to DVD.

Why? Well, because regular Nero seems to be a more robust burner. Even still (using a Pioneer DL DVD+/-R/RW drive connected via an oxford chipset firewire enclosure), I often get some bogus error at the end of the burn, but it plays fine anyway.


----------



## ack_thbbft

Well, toots, (boy, that sounds bad, but it is her (?) handle  ) I actually just managed to successfully (I think) burn on DL using NVE3 after selecting Burn At Once.  I'm actually a happy user, finally!

Thanks for the help, anyway! Actually, I can't quite figure out how to use Nero Burning ROM yet, but I'm new to this stuff. I'm sure I'll get more advanced.

Now to start posting to a burning-enthusiast forum I found, where I can make suggestions on features we want to see in future Nero releases. I hate not having more flexibility with menus (being forced into having image "buttons", for example, instead of just text).

Maybe if I really get into this stuff, I'll buy a true DVD movie authoring program with more of the Hollywood-level abilities we see on commercially-distributed DVD's.


----------



## turbojimmy

Well I sort of solved my problem.

First was a 733Mhz machine just isn't up to the task. No matter what software I used (Nero, MyDVD, Dr. Divx) it took 7-10 hours to transcode video. When burning to a DVD, all versions of the software would fail about halfway through the burn process, thus destroying the DVD. It does copy DVDs fine with DVDXcopy tho.

I abanonded that machine and had to buy an external burner for my new(er) laptop. The laptop is a 2.4 Ghz machine. It's a bit of a pain because it's wireless and the transfer speeds are slow. When moving shows off of Tivo I have to plug it into a hub ("hardwired"). Once I get the shows onto the more powerful laptop, however, MyDVD works fine. I'm not sure what the variables are, but some shows transcode a little quicker than 1:1, and others take up to 4 hours per one hour of program. I successfully burned my first show last night after editing out the commercials in MyDVD.

It's a lot of hassle and time consuming even on a decent machine. But it is nice to take some of the stuff I've been saving (some for over 2 years) off of the TiVos.

Jim


----------



## knownzero

I tired menor59's process on a file I couldn't get to work for a while now (it didn't work), so I got frustrated and downgraded back to NVE 2.1 that came with my DVD burner and the file exported just fine without the garbled video and the correct sound sync. I used NVE 3 on a file and it worked exactly once and wouldn't work again on any other files no matter what I did. How odd is that? Anywho, the 2.1 works (at least for me) and since I've played with the Sonic software and didn't like it a whole lot, I think I'm going to keep the NVE 2.1 on here until I hear that a later version of Nero works.


----------



## docchak

knownzero said:


> I tired menor59's process on a file I couldn't get to work for a while now (it didn't work), so I got frustrated and downgraded back to NVE 2.1 that came with my DVD burner and the file exported just fine without the garbled video and the correct sound sync. I used NVE 3 on a file and it worked exactly once and wouldn't work again on any other files no matter what I did. How odd is that? Anywho, the 2.1 works (at least for me) and since I've played with the Sonic software and didn't like it a whole lot, I think I'm going to keep the NVE 2.1 on here until I hear that a later version of Nero works.


Just clean out the previous project cache from folder.. NVFACache. It was described previously in this thread.

I wish Nero would come up with this clean upcache tactic, or offer as an option , built into the next NVE version.


----------



## o98eclipse

tfratzke, can you please PM me the info you have been distributing?

thanks


----------



## TivoPip

I had all sorts of problems getting the Nero trial edition to work. I had garbled video & audio using .tivo files and it wouldn't accept .tivo files converted to .mpg as they were non-DVD compliant. Even these files transcoded to DVD compliant mpg using various re-encoding software (I tried several) would work....they were just ignored when I tried to add them.

Buy.com was having a special on the retail ultra edition. I bought it, installed it and it worked perfectly with .tivo files, with NVE 2 and after the upgrade with NVE 3. If only I could get the edit to work. Right now I'm having to conert the .tivo files, edit out the commercials in TMPGEnc MPEG Editor (far superior for editing) and then importing the resulting editied mpg to burn in Nero.

So, if you're having problems with the trial version...doesn't neccessarily mean the full version won't work.


----------



## simmike

Update for me. I got Nero Vision Express to work exactly once. The resulting DVD was perfectly fine. The next file I transfered would play OK in Media Player, but when I imported to Nero, I got garbled video.

For me personally, if I'm not able to transfer reliably to DVD, there is no point in transfering the files to my PC. I would rather just watch them on my TV. I'll have to go back to my old method which is copying the stuff to my DV camcorder and transfering to my PC with that method.

On a different note, I had never used the Music and Picture features. I was pleasantly surprised that when I "published" my photos for viewing on my TV, the quality is really good. My TIVO is connected via component cables, in progressive format, so maybe this helps.

I'll have to experiment with Nero again. There are probably tips in this thread that help.


----------



## RoadKing2003

I am totally ticked!! I tried Nero 5 to burn imaged from Tivo to Go. When I try to add a .tivo file, it says unsupported format. So I went out and spent $100 (and blew the software budget for awhile --my wife wants the new Front Page!  ) for Nero Ultra Edition and d/l'd the updates. Nero Express STILL WONT LET ME SELECT A .TIVO FILE!! (No compatable file found) 
Help!!!!!


----------



## rainmkr

Nero Express or NeroVision Express? you have to convert it with NeroVision before trying to do anything in Nero Express or regular Nero


----------



## simmike

I've found that "Best Quality" video files work fine with NVE 3. If I try to use "High Quality", which is the second level down, the resulting files are garbled in NVE, with only the top part of the screen flashing intermittently and a high pictched audio breakup pattern.

I just checked my TIVO settings and it appears TIVO updated my system with four recording settings and changed my default to "high" instead of "best." I didn't make this choice. I distinctly remember setting my default to best quality a couple of months ago.

Update: I just downloaded another best quality file and it would not work with Nero.


----------



## ||Cypher||

Could it be that you don't have the right codecs on your computer? I haven't had any problems with NVE3 in importing any tivo files.


----------



## MusicMama

I just want to thank all of you for your research and comments in this post (and the forum in general). After downloading the free advanced codecs and following the carefully documented steps, I was finally able to create a DVD of a movie that I had TiVo'd. While it does take careful attention to the steps involved, and it's not an easy thing to edit out commercials, it can be done.

I already had Nero, but when the publicity about TTG needing MyDVD came out, I was suckered into spending $ 100. on the MyDVD Deluxe Suite, with the expectation that it was what I needed. Guess what -- I got stuck with the 6.0 version and can't seem to get an answer about an upgrade. Now I don't have to care - I can use Nero!

So thanks one and all!


----------



## DPF

Also adding a thanks to the posters about the clearing cache trick and loading the files through the "Make movie" instead of the "Add Files" route. Fixes the importing as Interlaced and causing the garbled video and screeching audio. Worked like a charm with multiple files, all at best.

Thanks again.
-DPF


----------



## rainmkr

simmike said:


> I've found that "Best Quality" video files work fine with NVE 3. If I try to use "High Quality", which is the second level down, the resulting files are garbled in NVE, with only the top part of the screen flashing intermittently and a high pictched audio breakup pattern.
> 
> I just checked my TIVO settings and it appears TIVO updated my system with four recording settings and changed my default to "high" instead of "best." I didn't make this choice. I distinctly remember setting my default to best quality a couple of months ago.
> 
> Update: I just downloaded another best quality file and it would not work with Nero.


i leave the quality settings on Automatic personally, but i think sometimes NVE3 just imports the file badly. i've gotten in the habit of loading the file and then going to edit it it (but i dont do any slicing just then) and if the file plays back in the NVE editor ok i know the exported file will be. other times when i go to edit it, i get the garbled mess you mentioned, but it's usually fixed by just importing it again. the first couple of times i let the full render go through and man i was pissed when it was junk!!


----------



## DPF

Rainmkr,

Go read menor59's instructions for clearing up the garble. It worked like a charm for me. The issue is for some reason, inexplicably, NVE3 imports the .tivo files as interlaced mpegs instead of progressive. Still unclear why, seemingly random. It's under those conditions that you get the garbled mess. If you clear the cache and bring the file in using "Make Movie" instead of "Add files" then it comes in as a correct progrtessive and no problems. See two pages earlier in this thread for instructions. It looks much more complicated than it is.

-DPF


----------



## TomMMD

What I'm not sure is whether you have to first bring it in the normal way or whether you can use his fix from the start.


----------



## ack_thbbft

Is Menor59's trick only intended for VCD's, or does it work for DVD's as well? I've been using Windohpain's similar trick for my DVD's, but some TiVo files just will not export or burn, even though the originals play back fine in WMP and even within NVE during and after editing.


----------



## DPF

It's for DVD's too, you just do the same thing. Instead of "Add Video files" you use "Make Movies" and pull them to the bottom on that new screen.

-DPF


----------



## jpn2579

I have burned 1 DL DVD+R disc, as a test, with Nero VE3.
My only problem is my (rather expensive) Sony player won't recognize the DL media.
I have another (rather cheap & feature-free) Zenith player that does, however...go figure.

Jason


----------



## strivituso

I have installed all updated nero files

1.) Started Nero Express 3
2.) selected tivo files to import (using all files in the browse and add option)
3.) Asked for password and entered?
4.) NO FILES DISPLAYED?
5.) attempted to add file again
6.) same result

Any Ideas, is this the problem everyone else is having?

P.S. if anyone else has the first few Rescue me shows I would be interested.


----------



## TivoPip

RoadKing2003 said:


> I am totally ticked!! I tried Nero 5 to burn imaged from Tivo to Go. When I try to add a .tivo file, it says unsupported format. So I went out and spent $100 (and blew the software budget for awhile --my wife wants the new Front Page!  ) for Nero Ultra Edition and d/l'd the updates. Nero Express STILL WONT LET ME SELECT A .TIVO FILE!! (No compatable file found)
> Help!!!!!


Just select 'all files' & choose your .tivo file.


----------



## strivituso

TivoPip said:


> Just select 'all files' & choose your .tivo file.


Tivo Pip, I must be doing something else wrong also.
I understand what you are saying about all files and choosing my .tivo file.
It looks like the file is being added. The clip shoots a progess bar across the screen which I can not read. and then nothing else happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## simmike

DPF said:


> It's for DVD's too, you just do the same thing. Instead of "Add Video files" you use "Make Movies" and pull them to the bottom on that new screen.
> 
> -DPF


Clearing the cache is easy for me because I always have the option to show system and hidden files. So I simply made a shortcut to this cache folder on my desktop and I delete these files as needed. The "make movie" tip worked. The part about "dragging the file to the bottom" timeline was the trick I didn't do. After I did this and clicked on next, it specifically asked me what I wanted to do, including making a DVD. When I added chapters, the video wasn't garbled, so I went ahead and decided to output the files.

Thanks for the tip. You were right about his instructions being overly complex.

Now I'm hoping my cheapo USB 2.0 NIC works with my TIVO unit, and speeds up transfer. Maybe this is asking too much, as the TIVO seems to do everything in real time. I only paid $19 for the NIC from Newegg, so the gamble isn't too high.


----------



## ||Cypher||

DZRhino said:


> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> 2) Select 'Make Movie'
> 3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
> 4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
> 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
> 6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
> 7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
> 8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
> 9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
> 9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.
> 
> Additional info: I had some problems getting Nero through the longer shows, so I sent them a support question with the complete log. Their answer was: "Please deactivate the "burn at once" mode before bruning so the process will be finished succesfully.
> Additional please bring your Nero up to date.
> You can download the latest Nero 6 update from :
> http://www.nero.com/en/nero-up.php"


strivituso, are you using the directions when using NVE3? this quote is from the very beginning of the thread.


----------



## strivituso

||Cypher|| said:


> strivituso, are you using the directions when using NVE3? this quote is from the very beginning of the thread.


5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
I can not get past this step. I choose the files, it appears to be loading the files 
very quick progess bar shoots across the screen with the path of my tivo files.
but I can not select the scissors, becuase no clips are listed.


----------



## lexsar

andeelamby said:


> Can you use Nero to burn a DVD then play it on a DVD player (watch it on TV)? The TiVo website says that only Sonic provides that option but Sonic has ZERO support unless you buy their software. I can't even get past building menus when trying to burn the DVD! I am so frustrated. Thanks for the help!


Yes. I have successfully used Nero to burn DVD's from .tivo files that will play on either of my two DVD players (Toshiba & Panasonic). I am running Nero 6/NeroVision Express 2. Do you have NERO?


----------



## YankeeRudi

DZRhino said:


> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> 2) Select 'Make Movie'
> 3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
> 4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
> 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
> 6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
> 7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
> 8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
> 9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
> 9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.
> 
> Additional info: I had some problems getting Nero through the longer shows, so I sent them a support question with the complete log. Their answer was: "Please deactivate the "burn at once" mode before bruning so the process will be finished succesfully.
> Additional please bring your Nero up to date.
> "


Thank you VERY much for this help DZRhino.

I just bought a NEC DVD burner from TigerDirect and it came with Nero OEM Suite. In the suite it has NVE2 and your instructions worked perfectly fine with NVE2.

The only problem I have had is the freezing during editing. It appears to happen only when the starting cut is move to near the end (right hand side) in order to cut the last few seconds of the recording to get rid of the last commercial. The freeze happens ehen I try to move it closer using the up/down arrows on the right and side and accidently try to go past the end. I don't know if my explanation is clear, but it looks like the software gets confused when it tries to move the start of the cutting past the end of the cutting blocks.

If anyone has had the same experiience and found a way out, let me know.


----------



## toots

Yeah, I had that freezing problem under NVE2, so I upgraded to NVE3 and ran into that whole 'nother set of problems. At least with the NVE3 problems, cache clearing (or its equivalent) seems to work.


----------



## YankeeRudi

toots said:


> Yeah, I had that freezing problem under NVE2, so I upgraded to NVE3 and ran into that whole 'nother set of problems. At least with the NVE3 problems, cache clearing (or its equivalent) seems to work.


What kind of problems did you get in NVE3? Is it worth upgrading?


----------



## toots

The very problems that prompted the "clear the cache" workaround. Sometimes, when you add a .tivo to a project, you get the messed up sound and torn up picture.

On the other hand, NVE3 doesn't crash/hang nearly as much as NVE2 did.


----------



## YankeeRudi

My experience with saving TV shows to DVD's (for personal use only - naturally) breaks down to this:

1. Transfer the show to the PC from the TiVo unit. For a one hour show, it takes about 2 hours over the wireless network I have set up at home. (Since I have a D-Link wireless router DI-624 (802.11g) which is capable to transfer at 108 MBps, I cannot wait for TiVo to support the bandwidth).

2. Using the process detailed by DZRhino, "make a movie" in NVE2 using the .tivo file. Before export it, remove the commercials - This takes only 2-3 minutes. This should leave you with a show of between 40 and 45 minutes.

3. Export the movie after the commercials have been cut out. This process takes about an hour.

4. Repeat the same process for the second one hour show (you can easily fit 2 shows on one DVD).

5. Once again following the instructions from DZRhino, burn the DVD by adding the two exported files into a new project and after creating the necessary menus, backgrounds, etc., you can proceed with the burning of the DVD. This process takes about 20 minutes for the two shows on one DVD.

If you take out the transfer from TiVo (which you can really set up to run while you sleep), the process for two one hour TV shows takes about 2.5 hours to get to DVD. Just keep in mind that you only spend about 10 minutes working on the process, 2-3 minutes each show to remove the commercials and 5 minutes to set up the menus etc. for the DVD burning.

Unfortunately, during the rest of the 2.5 hours, the processes will be hoggin your PC. Anything you try will be slow.

Does anyone have a better process?


----------



## GPK5050

Hi all...

I can open the Tivo file, edit and burn to DVD, but when I view the file, the sound is there but the picture is black. It's a 30 second clip from a 1/2 hour show that I have edited.

I also exported the file with the same result...black screen with sound.

Any suggestions?

Greg


----------



## YankeeRudi

GPK5050 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I can open the Tivo file, edit and burn to DVD, but when I view the file, the sound is there but the picture is black. It's a 30 second clip from a 1/2 hour show that I have edited.
> 
> I also exported the file with the same result...black screen with sound.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Greg


Greg
What version of NVE do you work with?


----------



## GPK5050

Hi...

Sorry...it's NVE3.


----------



## usnret

Help!! I have NVE2 installed (from the OEM version that I got with my DVD recorder) and when I open NVE2 I can't find the "make a movie" anywhere. Am I old and missing something or is there something else from the OEM disc that I should install???
Tks


----------



## MusicMama

from YankeeRudi: 
2. Using the process detailed by DZRhino, "make a movie" in NVE2 using the .tivo file. Before export it, remove the commercials - This takes only 2-3 minutes. This should leave you with a show of between 40 and 45 minutes.


So -- how do you edit the commercials in NVE? I have tried, more or less unsuccessfully to use the cutting tool on these areas and keep giving up because it just doesn't seem to work. Am I missing something easy?

Thanks.


----------



## YankeeRudi

MusicMama said:


> from YankeeRudi:
> 2. Using the process detailed by DZRhino, "make a movie" in NVE2 using the .tivo file. Before export it, remove the commercials - This takes only 2-3 minutes. This should leave you with a show of between 40 and 45 minutes.
> 
> So -- how do you edit the commercials in NVE? I have tried, more or less unsuccessfully to use the cutting tool on these areas and keep giving up because it just doesn't seem to work. Am I missing something easy?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is how I do it:

As soon as you have the movie in the box (left hand side), click on the cut button. If the show has some commercial at the beginning, drag the right cut box (on the bar) to near the start cut. Then click on the minute or second portion of the clock (next to the up/down arrows) and using either the arrows on the screen or the up/down arrows on your keyboard, move the end until you get a black screen - NOTE there is always a black screen between commercials and shows. You may have to switch from minute to seconds and to 100th of seconds to get to the actual black screen.

Once you have that, click on the cut again. You will be asked to confirm, just say yes.

Then immediatelly click on the cut button again and do the same, except that you need to do the exercise on both ends this time (that is you need to move the start of the cut until you find the black screen between the show and the first commercial) and you will do the end as above.

Continue until you have cut all the pieces.

You will end up with a few clips on the timeline below.

Just remember that it does not change your original .tivo file, therefore you cannot mess up your original file.

Hope that helps.

Rudi


----------



## strivituso

Hello, I am still having problems with adding the tivo files to NVE3.
Sorry for the picture below but, when loading the files they do not appear in the window to the left. Please any help would be appreciated.


----------



## YankeeRudi

strivituso said:


> Hello, I am still having problems with adding the tivo files to NVE3.
> Sorry for the picture below but, when loading the files they do not appear in the window to the left. Please any help would be appreciated.


Once you have chosen the file using the DZRhino steps (select all files), the file will start to open and ask you to enter your TiVo2Go password. Once you have entered the password, the file should appear on the right hand window.

You can add more than one file on the right the same way.

When you are ready to edit the file just double click on the file on the right. It will be displayed on the left. Once it is there, you can do the editing and/or the export (back to the DZRhino instructions).

Hope this helps.


----------



## strivituso

Sorry, But it is not asking for the password. it scrolls a progress bar like it is going to load but nothing happens, I feel like crying.


----------



## YankeeRudi

strivituso said:


> Sorry, But it is not asking for the password. it scrolls a progress bar like it is going to load but nothing happens, I feel like crying.


Just let me ask you a few questions:

How did you get the TiVo files to your PC? 
Did you use the TiVo Desktop application?
If so, did you set up the playback password when you installed the application?
Following the instructions from DZRhino did you do the following?
1) Go to NVE3 >>> Open the application?
2) Select 'Make Movie' >>> Select this from the menu?
3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings >>> Left button at the bottom of the right pane. You'll get a popup pane "Open"
4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*" >>> Find the tivo file from where your Tivo Desktop is transfering your files?
5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn >>> Double click on the tivo file - It will appear on the right pane. This is when you will be asked to enter the playback password.
6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want. >>> to edit it, double click on the file and it will be displayed in the left pane. This is where you can edit the movie. I suggest that before you learn to edit it, first try to export it. You can always retry the same movie and try to edit it later, once you have mastered the export.
7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export. >>> The default file for the export is "C:\My TiVo Recordings\NeroVision\ExportedVideo\NVEExport.mpg" or something like that depending on your installation. Just change the file name to something that you will be able to remember like the name of the show you are recording, such as "C:\My TiVo Recordings\NeroVision\ExportedVideo\CSI.mpg"

Try this and see if this helps.

Rudi


----------



## strivituso

Rudi,

I used tivo desktop to tranfer the tivo files to my pc. I have 6 shows of rescue me. I can play them using windows media player and it does ask for the password. no problems.

when I get to this step 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn >>> Double click on the tivo file - It will appear on the right pane. This is when you will be asked to enter the playback password.

It does not ask for a password and does not apper in the right window under (My media files). If I right click the tivo files from the browse menu I can play them and it will ask for the password. But if I double click, a progress bar shows up very very quckly, which I can barely read. It looks like the path of the tivo files.
and then nothing else happens.


----------



## simmike

The setup asks you for two passwords. One is a number code that allows your TIVO and computer to interact. It only asks for this once. TIVO gives you this number, I think during the download process. The second is a password you get to choose during the install process for opening your video files.


----------



## strivituso

The first should be your media key, the second is the password that you need to view the files.


----------



## Boydbob

I have the demo of NVE3 and the Sonic demo. 

I have a file on my Tivo with a man hitting a piece of wood. "Thwack."

I play it on my Tivo unit - it's in sync.

I play the raw TTG Tiv file on Media Player, classic, MP10, Win Amp, etc, - the audio is ahead of the video.

I burned it to DVDR-W in the Sonic demo - now the DVD is in sync.

I'm converting it to MPG in NVE3 now, but my hopes are low because the preview, though a little better, was still not in sync.

All of my TTG files want to play the audio early, but Sonic "My DVD" seems to correct the problem.

I have programs which can shift the audio, but figuring it out much just takes way too long.

If I can figure out an easy fix to the sync problem, I will get the Nero package. If I can't, I'll get the Sonic.

UPDATE - The Nero NVE3 disk is in sync. I'm still not sure why the Tivos don't play in sync on the PC, but that only matters for editing.

Boyd


----------



## rog

Boydbob,

Your codecs are out of whack. As such, playback in any program (WMP 10, WinAmp) that uses the codecs is out of sync.

MyDVD and Nero don't use the codecs when they are transcoding the video and audio into new DVD-compliant MPEG video and PCM (or Dolby Digital) sound. They use some other mechanism, probably internal algorithms, for the transcoding to DVD.

To correct your sync issues during playback on your PC, you'll need to try different codecs.

[Coincidentally, sometimes DVD burning software gets out of sync too, separate from the codec issues. I'm having that problem with Roxio Easy Media Creator.]


----------



## jdesai

I have confirmed problems with NVE3 when making DVD on my machine. Basically, I was able to use NVE2 to make DVDs. But wanted to try NVE3 to see if cutting/editing video is any easier. As soon as I installed NVE3, I couldn't import any .tivo files. When I tried to import a file, it did NOT ask me for a password (NVE2 always did). It acted like was importing the file, but the resulting picture was half broken and sound was completely messed up.

I confirmed that this is a problem with NVE3, by uninstalling all Nero programs completely. Installed NVE2 and saw that the DVD making worked. I then 'upgraded' to NVE3 and again, same problems described in above paragraph. I am back to NVE2 now.


----------



## toots

Yup. That's the modal problem.

One possible reason that it wasn't asking you for the password is that the password is already cached.

If you do try NVE3 again, try the "cache clearing" workaround described above. Many people have had good luck with it. Alternatively, you can also try the "Import to NVE when it's just started downloading" workaround, but that one only works if you haven't already downloaded the .tivo.


----------



## Boydbob

Ok so how do I correct the Codec problem? 

I downloaded and ran "Sherlock." I removed the indicated codecs, and installed the KLCODEC package.

Now "Sherlock" shows no codec errors, but the timing is still off.

BTW, the "cache clearing" for NVE3 worked for me. Once I found the cache, I created a shortcut to it.

I've been trying the WINAVI video converter, but so far the audio is out of sync just like Win Media Player.

Since playback on the PC isn't important to me, I think I'll just get Nero 6 Ultra. 

If you hurry COMPUSA has a great IN STORE special til Mar 10th. $39.99 w/instant rebate or $19.99 w/rebate & upgrade.

Boyd


----------



## tfratzke

Teggy said:


> Well, I finished my multi-title DVD burn overnight......


Sorry, been away from this thread for a long time but overnight? Are you kidding me? Plesae kill me now!


----------



## tivarino

YankeeRudi said:


> Here is how I do it:
> 
> As soon as you have the movie in the box (left hand side), click on the cut button. If the show has some commercial at the beginning, drag the right cut box (on the bar) to near the start cut. Then click on the minute or second portion of the clock (next to the up/down arrows) and using either the arrows on the screen or the up/down arrows on your keyboard, move the end until you get a black screen - NOTE there is always a black screen between commercials and shows. You may have to switch from minute to seconds and to 100th of seconds to get to the actual black screen.
> 
> Once you have that, click on the cut again. You will be asked to confirm, just say yes.
> 
> Then immediatelly click on the cut button again and do the same, except that you need to do the exercise on both ends this time (that is you need to move the start of the cut until you find the black screen between the show and the first commercial) and you will do the end as above.
> 
> Continue until you have cut all the pieces.
> 
> You will end up with a few clips on the timeline below.
> 
> Just remember that it does not change your original .tivo file, therefore you cannot mess up your original file.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Rudi


Hmmm... If you use the black screen as your cut point, your chapter image will be black, won't it? I tend to go a second or so into into the show so my chapter image shows something useful...


----------



## usnret

I have the OEM version of Nero 6. I can't seem to find "make a movie" anywhere in the program. What do I have to do to get that function??
Tks


----------



## jcramos

You will need to get NeroVision Express 3, There is a free trail on the nero site.

and

Thanks menor59 for the information it worked for me.


----------



## YankeeRudi

tivarino said:


> Hmmm... If you use the black screen as your cut point, your chapter image will be black, won't it? I tend to go a second or so into into the show so my chapter image shows something useful...


I have just started playing with NVE2 for about a week and am still learning. One of the areas I played with was to burn TV shows (like CSI) onto DVD. It did not take me long to work out a quick way to find and cut the commercials. I also played with the chapters. What I did was to make each commercial break a chapter. What I did not like (and therefore am no longer doing) was that when I played the DVD, once I chose one of the two shows on the DVD, it displayed the chapters. I could not get the DVD set up to let me choose to view the whole show or "select a scene" like the regular DVD's.

Maybe I have not played enough with NVE2 yet.

As far as having a black screen for the chapters, when making the chapters from the already edited movie, there is no problem with you setting up the chapter break straight after the "black" screen since you have full control on where to put the break.

Rudi


----------



## YankeeRudi

usnret said:


> I have the OEM version of Nero 6. I can't seem to find "make a movie" anywhere in the program. What do I have to do to get that function??
> Tks


I have the OEM version of the Nero as well. Make sure that you chose video on the main program navigator. The video will take you to the NeroVission Express. There you will find the "make a movie".

Rudi


----------



## tivarino

Here's hoping that the advertising blitz going on with Roxio and being pushed to all us TIVO owners means that after the blitz is over (3/15) the .tivo code will be released to other vendors (NERO) and there will be some other players out there handling .tivo natively. Think I'm pi**ing up a rope? Probably...


----------



## Burl

I am in the same boat as usnret. I can't find "Make a Movie" anywhere.

I have three different Nero applications installed as part of the OEM. Something called the Nero Smart Start, Nero Express, and NeroVision Express. None of these have an option that resembles "Make a Movie" or the "Video" option that YankeeRudi described. None of the DVD creation options will even attempt to recognize the tivo file as a valid file. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate them.


----------



## davezatz

Burl said:


> I have three different Nero applications installed as part of the OEM. Something called the Nero Smart Start, Nero Express, and NeroVision Express. None of these have an option that resembles "Make a Movie" or the "Video" option that YankeeRudi described.


NeroVision Express is the component you need. However, depending on your OEM version you may not be able to create DVDs - Mine is NVE 3 *SE* which won't make 'em.


----------



## dmlove51

> Originally Posted by Boydbob
> If you hurry COMPUSA has a great IN STORE special til Mar 10th. $39.99 w/instant rebate or $19.99 w/rebate & upgrade.


Same deal at Outpost.com (Fry's) this week.


----------



## mike_flood

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> So, I guess I have to pay an additional $50 to upgrade it. Oh well!


The Nero 6+ package is good. They have frequent, free, maintainence updates.
I bought Nero 5 after having been burned by Roxio a couple of years ago.
Then upgraded to 6 and have been pleased with all of it.
You'll find lots of useful stuff other than just video related.


----------



## simmike

davezatz said:


> NeroVision Express is the component you need. However, depending on your OEM version you may not be able to create DVDs - Mine is NVE 3 *SE* which won't make 'em.


For the cheapo versions of Nero, you want Nero OEM Suite version 3. This has DVD creating parts. I got this for $7.99 with free shipping. I was able to update to NeroVision Express 3 from the Nero website. Check this place:

http://www.softwareandstuff.com/SWW12252.html


----------



## naclone

i've been using the methods in this thread to get around various problems as they crop up but i'm still unsuccessful in my attempts to get a disc burned. every time at about 97% (after about 3+ hours of burning), i get an burn failure error message about the disc structure. the log indicates something about "Invalid block address" and "Failed to release fragment at 3760"

anybody have any idea what is going on here?

for the record, i'm using nerovision 3 and burning straight from the make movie method. do i need to export it and burn using nero rather than nerovision?


----------



## toots

I'd try that if you have the full suite.

That's the route I normally take anyway.


----------



## ghiaman

naclone said:


> i've been using the methods in this thread to get around various problems as they crop up but i'm still unsuccessful in my attempts to get a disc burned. every time at about 97% (after about 3+ hours of burning), i get an burn failure error message about the disc structure. the log indicates something about "Invalid block address" and "Failed to release fragment at 3760"
> 
> anybody have any idea what is going on here?
> 
> for the record, i'm using nerovision 3 and burning straight from the make movie method. do i need to export it and burn using nero rather than nerovision?


That sounds like it might be a media failure on the outer edge of the DVD. Have you burned many FULL capacity (using the entire 4.38GB) dvds with that media before? Try a differnt brand and/or burn something that doesn't fill the disc as a test (~3.5 - 4.0GB worth).

I only use Ritek G04 DVD-Rs because they are very reliable...

Just a thought.


----------



## naclone

i'm using memorex 8x

the burner is new, so i've only used it twice - two coasters trying to record a tivo file.

i'm going to try and burn something i've downloaded from the net now and see if i have better results.


----------



## garybeck

NVExpress 3 SE
just downloaded it two days ago
version 3.1.0

There is no option for "make movie"

do I have to purchase a plugin?


----------



## linuxrlz

For those of you who clear the nero cache, a better way is to create a DeleteCache.bat file on your desktop that looks like this:

del /q C:\Documents and Settings\<your user name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\*.*

Then just double click on it and it removes the cache contents.

-jeff


----------



## ghiaman

linuxrlz said:


> For those of you who clear the nero cache, a better way is to create a DeleteCache.bat file on your desktop that looks like this:
> 
> del /q C:\Documents and Settings\<your user name>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache\*.*
> 
> Then just double click on it and it removes the cache contents.
> 
> -jeff


Good idea :up: I have a shortcut to the directory, but your suggestion is even quicker.


----------



## naclone

okay, so i was able to burn two episodes of a show i downloaded from the net onto a disc. everytime i try to play the second episode i get a dirty disc error, but i think that was just a problem with how i set up the menu, not a problem with the burn.

so it doesn't seem to be a media or burner issue. 

so it's definitely something to do with the tivo file and how it's being encoded.

so frustrating. if only there was a way to do all this trial and error without taking so much time and wasting so many discs


----------



## atomat

I did a study with a number of DVD creation programs and DVD players on Windows XP (SP2) to see which work with Tivo To Go. I thought my results might be of interest to readers of this thread.

As noted previously:
- The Tivo To Go (TTG) service downloads a .tivo file to your PC where you can either play it on your PC/notebook or burn it to a DVD. 
- The .tivo file is basically a MPEG-2 file encoded with a special encryption.
- Installing the Tivo Desktop 2.0 program also installs the decryption module (it prompts you for a password)
- TTG is very choosy about the MPEG-2 decoders it works with. The Tivo website only lists 4 recommended decoders.
- Tivo has a marketing relationship with Sonic who sells a TTG enabled version of their MyDVD DVD creation programs on the Tivo website for $50-100. 
- However others here have reported that other decoders and DVD creation programs will work with TTG. After installing Tivo Desktop 2.0 I decided to try out a number of programs I own with the following resuts:

DVD Creation Program Tests

Sonic MyDVD 6.1 from Tivo (Trial Version)
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = YES	
Import/Edit/Burn DVD = YES

Nero Vision Express v.3.1 (Included with Nero Ultra 6.6 Retail Package)
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = NO	
Import/Edit/Burn DVD = YES
Note: The Nero Vision Express program does not currently recognize the .tivo format as being a media file format, however you can import it by selecting All Files *.* It will pop up the Tivo password program, and then you can edit it and burn it to a DVD as per normal.

Roxio Easy Media Creator 7 (Retail Package)
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = YES	
Import/Edit/Burn DVD = NO


DVD Player Tests

CyberLink PowerDVD XP 3.5.0.1814
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = NO

CyberLink PowerDVD XP 4.0.2417
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = NO

CyberLink PowerDVD5 5.0.0.912
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = NO

CyberLink PowerDVD5 5.0.0.1031
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = NO

InterVideo WinDVD 4.0.11.280
Play .tivo in Windows Media Player 10 = YES


----------



## ||Cypher||

I don't see why using either Mydvd or NVE3 would make a difference in playing the .tivo files in WMP. My computers could always play the .tivo files in WMP when I've had either MYdvd or NvE3 installed. I had to add some codecs to my desktop in order for NVE3 to use the files.


----------



## voivod

tfratzke said:


> I can help you on the Quicker & Simpler method. Quicker as in I can take a 1 hour long .TiVo file, edit out the commercials, and be burned to DVD in less than a half hour. Now, is my method legal? According to TiVo, probably not. But trust me, it's not that i do it this way so i can distribute/share my .TiVo files with everyone all over the internet. I do it this way because my time is valuable to me, and i want a great quality end result.


Tony,

Please pm with details on your quicker and simpler method. I've been through this whole thread so many times and I'm tired of beating my head against the wall.

Thanks


----------



## dmlove51

Question - I can use either NVE3 or MyDVD (both work on my compter, although I haven't burned a disk using NVE3 yet). If I already had both, what are the advantages to one over the other. I know LizEllis says MyDVD resulting disk quality is better than Nero, but it may take more time. Anything else (regarding editing, transcoding and burning, I don't care about support, how great Nero is as a company (I already know), etc.). Just the facts, ma'am


----------



## simmike

dmlove51 said:


> Question - I can use either NVE3 or MyDVD (both work on my compter, although I haven't burned a disk using NVE3 yet). If I already had both, what are the advantages to one over the other. I know LizEllis says MyDVD resulting disk quality is better than Nero, but it may take more time. Anything else (regarding editing, transcoding and burning, I don't care about support, how great Nero is as a company (I already know), etc.). Just the facts, ma'am


Not sure about the latest version of MyDVD, but I think Nero provides superior transcoding and superior speed. Where MyDVD will probably win is better DVD menu system. I didn't like the fact tha MyDVD only offered constant compression rate, instead of variable (VBR.) I think you get better results with VBR.


----------



## YankeeRudi

voivod said:


> Tony,
> 
> Please pm with details on your quicker and simpler method. I've been through this whole thread so many times and I'm tired of beating my head against the wall.
> 
> Thanks


I've been going through the process as I have described before that takes up quite a long time to burn one DVD (containing 2 edited one hour shows):

- Transfer from Tivo unit to PC over wireless network (I have an 802.11g router even though it is not yet supported by Tivo for bandwith) = +/- 2 hours per show = +/- 4 hours (I transfer at night)
- Edit commecials out of shows = 3 minutes per show = 6 minutes
- Export shows to DVD (mpeg-2) format = +/- 1 hour per show = +/- 2 hours
- Set up for DVD burning (menu, etc) = 5 minutes for the two shows
- Burn DVD = +/- 20 minutes

Here is what I use:
Router: D-Link DI-624
USB Wireless Adaptor on Tivo: D-Link GWL-G120
PC: Dell Dimension 3000 P4 with HT 3.0GHz 800 FSB
(PC is connected to router via ethernet cable)
OS: Windows XP Home SP2
DVD burner: NEC ND3520
Software: NeroVision Express 2.0

Any idea on how to go through the process quicker?

Did the quicker and simpler method from Tony work?


----------



## davezatz

YankeeRudi said:


> Did the quicker and simpler method from Tony work?


Regardless of your method, it's going to take more time than you (I) want it to.

Tony uses GraphEdit to unlock, followed by VideoReDo to edit out commercials, followed by DVDLab to transcode, followed by Nero to burn. You may save time on the transcoding, but DVDLab and VideoReDo are not free. NeroVision Express or Sonic MyDVD will do ALL those things for less money, though it may take more time.

I'm convinced the most efficient and cost effective way to get Tivo content on DVDs is to sell the Series 2 unit on ebay and buy a Humax DVD/R model... once you factor in the software cost, rebates, and time it's pretty much a wash. Of course, you will be stuck with commericals but I figure that's offset with a nice pretty Tivo interface on the DVD.


----------



## toots

Actually, he uses DVDLab specifically to NOT transcode, but rather just build a DVD structure around an existing MPEG, regardless of whether it's DVD compliant.

It just so happens that a lot of DVD players will handle that.


----------



## jvwong96

I'm using NVE 3 and I'm stripping out the commercials, does it always have to re-encode itself? It's taking 3 hours just to burn a 1 hour long show onto DVD. Anyone know if there is something faster so I can use my PC for something else other than encoding files?


----------



## davezatz

toots said:


> It just so happens that a lot of DVD players will handle that.


Do you know if DVDLab software or website indicates which players are supported - if not, what format can we look up on videohelp.com to see which players support it?

It looks like an interesting product (http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/index.html) and a clever hack, but the price ($100 or $199 for PRO) and the possible compatibility issues concern me. I'll futz with it this week and report for those that are interested.


----------



## jvwong96

Can you send me these instructions too? I'd like to be able to use my PC for something other than burning DVD's 



voivod said:


> Tony,
> 
> Please pm with details on your quicker and simpler method. I've been through this whole thread so many times and I'm tired of beating my head against the wall.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tfratzke

davezatz said:


> Regardless of your method, it's going to take more time than you (I) want it to.
> 
> Tony uses GraphEdit to unlock, followed by VideoReDo to edit out commercials, followed by DVDLab to transcode, followed by Nero to burn. You may save time on the transcoding, but DVDLab and VideoReDo are not free. NeroVision Express or Sonic MyDVD will do ALL those things for less money, though it may take more time.


I can guarentee it's faster even with using seperate programs in place of an all-in-one package like Sonic or MyDVD. But, you're right, it's not cheaper. Some people have sent me messages about software alternatives they decided to use after trying my method that basically do the same thing that the software i use does, and they all work too. For me, time is money, and i am simply not willing to to spend hours and hours to make one measly DVD. I have seen many people (including myself) say they let Nero or MyDVD do the transcoding overnight. To me, that is unacceptable.

Case and point, last night i took a 6.5GB 2.5 hour .TiVo file and had it edited, and burned to DVD in about an 1 hour & 10 minutes. I didn't add any chapters to my DVD which would have added probably 15 additional minutes.

All i can suggest is try my way. All the software i use at least have a free trial and if you don't like it, great! At least you tried it. Who knows, maybe you'll be like others and find other software that you like better and is still quicker than Sonic & Nero.


----------



## Das Achteck

davezatz said:


> Do you know if DVDLab software or website indicates which players are supported - if not, what format can we look up on videohelp to see which players support it?
> 
> It looks like an interesting product and a clever hack, but the price ($100 or $199 for PRO) and the possible compatibility issues concern me. I'll futz with it this week and report for those that are interested.


On the DVD Player search page, click on more video formats, check the DVD-SVCD box and click Search. Be aware that this is far from 100% accurate information.

DVD-lab is not a hack. It is designed to accept non-DVD compliant resolution files, in particular 480x480 SVCD. Hacks change the mpg headers to fool authoring software into thinking a file is compliant.

I have put many SVCD files on DVD with it. I hardly ever burn SVCD to a CD anymore.


----------



## NIIDeep

For all those using Nero,

Is it me or is the transcoder in this s/w garbage? I consistently get "worse" video than the original .tivo file, ex. increased graininess, some macroblocking, just general video degredation.

Here'e what I did....

- Menor95's technique to get .tivo into Nero Vision Express 3
- Edit out the commercials.
- EXPORT it
- DVD format configured with the following:
- 2-pass VBR
- highest quality or best quality setting
- also tried custom options and set resolution to half D1, 352x480

The results ar every dissappointing.

I'm using another s/w to do the transcoding... to compare.


----------



## toots

Personally, I find all of this low-end DVD authoring software (Sonic, Nero) to be entirely too limited in what it can do and when it does it.

I'm thinking of paying full freight for DVDLab Pro.


----------



## NIIDeep

toots said:


> Personally, I find all of this low-end DVD authoring software (Sonic, Nero) to be entirely too limited in what it can do and when it does it.
> 
> I'm thinking of paying full freight for DVDLab Pro.


Just to make sure you know what your getting into.... DVDLab Pro is purely a DVD authoring program and it's probably much better than Nero. Hoewver, it doesn't really do transcoding, or it doesn't to it well. And it doesn't read .tivo files.

You still need something to do that which is fobidden to talk about here- i.e. conversion.

Nero seems to offer some limited transcoding capabilities but as I said the results are mediocre.

Wanted to let you know before you drop $200 on something that will only get you part of the way.


----------



## toots

Understood. Thanks.

Yeah, I'm thinking about it, anyway.


----------



## clockman

I've been following this thread from the beginning and appreciate all of the helpful input. With that help, I seem to have avoided some of the problems that others have shared. I'm using Nero NVE3 with no corruption problem at all (dumping the cache is the secret here). However, I am having two new problems. The first is editing the commercials. I select a range and cut, (tedious though that is), but they don't actually get cut. They are still there. I can't edit them out. The second problem is the exported file size. I exported a 2 hour Tivo show overnight that produced a 26 GB file! Yeah, 26 Gigabytes! Yesterday, I exported the same show into 8 GB. Still too big to send to DVD. Has anyone seen this before? I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Boydbob

Clockman
You have to use the Scissor Tool, not the split tool. 

I find the start and end of the commercial and write them down. 
Then I click on the Scissor tool - select the left marker - click on the counter and type in the start time - select the right marker - click on the counter and type in the end time - Click on the scissor tool again to complete the cut.

I start at the end of the file and work backward because the preview window shows the time for the edited video, but the cut window shows the time for the entire video. 

If you cut out 3 minutes near the beginning, then find a spot further on you want to edit out, the preview window might show a time of 00:15:00:00

But in the cut window that spot will be at 00:18:00:00.

So if you edit commercials from the end of the video, the preview window and the cut window will stay in sync.

Hope this makes sense.

I'm starting to keep a pad handy to jot down commercial time locations when I watch videos on my Tivo, so they'll be easier to find when I edit them in Nerovision.

Boyd


----------



## YankeeRudi

Boydbob said:


> Clockman
> You have to use the Scissor Tool, not the split tool.
> 
> I find the start and end of the commercial and write them down.
> Then I click on the Scissor tool - select the left marker - click on the counter and type in the start time - select the right marker - click on the counter and type in the end time - Click on the scissor tool again to complete the cut.
> 
> I start at the end of the file and work backward because the preview window shows the time for the edited video, but the cut window shows the time for the entire video.
> 
> If you cut out 3 minutes near the beginning, then find a spot further on you want to edit out, the preview window might show a time of 00:15:00:00
> 
> But in the cut window that spot will be at 00:18:00:00.
> 
> So if you edit commercials from the end of the video, the preview window and the cut window will stay in sync.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.
> 
> I'm starting to keep a pad handy to jot down commercial time locations when I watch videos on my Tivo, so they'll be easier to find when I edit them in Nerovision.
> 
> Boyd


I don't know how long it takes you to get the commercials cut (as well having to remember to write down when they come up), but I manage to cut the commercial for a 1 hour show in about 2 minutes for a show that I have not even watched.

I let Tivo record shows that I want to burn to DVD to watch on the train (my commute is 50 minutes each way).

Here is the way I remove commercials:
(I am making the assumption at this point that the movie/show is ready for editing - it is in the left hand window of the "make a movie" utility of NVE2/3)

1. As soon as the movie is displayed in the left hand window, check whether there are any commercial up front.

2. If the movie/show has a few seconds of commercial before the show starts:
(a) Click on the scissors round button
(b) Click on and move the right hand scissor on the bar (just under the movie window) all the way to the left
(c) Click on the seconds portion of the time display (next to the check button)
(d) Using either the up arrow on your keyboard or the up arrow on the right of the time, click until you get past the commercial. Between commercials and shows there is always at least one black frame. The goal is to get to that frame. If moving up/down on the seconds portion does not get you the black screen, you may have to click on the 1/100 second portion and go up/down to get to the black screen.
(e) Click on the scissor button again to cut the section

3. If the show has no commercials at the beginning or if you have completed the initial step for those that have a commercial up front, the other commercials can be cut as follows:
(a) Click on the scissors round button
(b) click on the left hand scissor on the bar (just under the movie window)
(c) Click on the minutes portion of the time display (next to the check button)
(d) Using either the up arrow on your keyboard or the up arrow on the right of the time, click until you get to the first commercial.
(e) Click on the seconds portion of the time display (next to the check button)
(f) Using either the down arrow on your keyboard or the down arrow on the right of the time, click until you get past the commercial. Between commercials and shows there is always at least one black frame. The goal is to get to that frame. If moving up/down on the seconds portion does not get you the black screen, you may have to click on the 1/100 second portion and go up/down to get to the black screen.
(g) Click on the scissor button again to cut the section

4. Repeat step 3 for each commercial.

When finding the black frame between commercials and shows, make sure that you do not take the first black screen, because there are times when there will be a black screen between commercials and/or other show promotions.

With practice you will be able to cut out commercials for a one hour show in about 2 minutes.

Good luck

Rudi


----------



## usnret

Question about Nero. I just checked their site and they are advertising "Nero Reload". Does anyone know if "Reload" has all the atributes needed to burn dvd's as described in this thread?? Also, I also use an ATI card to record movies to my HD. Would this "Reload" convert the "vcr" files that ATI makes to something that I can burn?? If all of this is possible, I am looking at upgrading my OEM to "Reload". Any advise would be appreciated. Tks


----------



## NIIDeep

usnret said:


> Question about Nero. I just checked their site and they are advertising "Nero Reload". Does anyone know if "Reload" has all the atributes needed to burn dvd's as described in this thread?? Also, I also use an ATI card to record movies to my HD. Would this "Reload" convert the "vcr" files that ATI makes to something that I can burn?? If all of this is possible, I am looking at upgrading my OEM to "Reload". Any advise would be appreciated. Tks


I don't know anything about Nero Reload... but...

Your ATI s/w should allow you to directly capture to MPEG2 therebye bypassing any need to convert. There should a setting in Multimedia Center to change the format from VCR files to MPEG2. Also you should have the option to capture to AVI as well.


----------



## toots

You mean Nero Recode?

Seems mainly interested in transcoding DVDs. I've been playing with it for the last few mins, and am puzzled as to how to even get it to acknowledge a standard MPEG without going off into the weeds for an hour.


----------



## snakeimay

tfratzke said:


> Nice! Glad it worked for you!


Can you enlighten me too please?


----------



## RonnieT24

New to the forum but have a couple of insights I haven't seen posted so thought I'd share. 

1) Editing in VisionExpress 

Did you know you can position your cursor on the time display and type in the time offset you wish to go to. Soon as you hit enter you are instantly moved to that point in the recording. This makes clipping commercials go REALLY fast. Since we know most commercial breaks are in the area of 3 minutes you just add 3 minutes to the position at the end of the segment you're watching and bam... you are advanced to the beginning of the commercial. Just hit split right there and then you can clip it out immediately. If you miss by a couple of seconds either way you just use the up or down arrow to navigate. This cuts your trimming down to a matter of 2-3 minutes per show. 

I also notice that a show segment is typically in the area of 7 minutes. So I just jump forward 7 minutes and again use the up and down area to move around till I find the next commercial and do the 3 minute thingy all over again. 

You can also use the arrows during playback while in edit mode as well. 

2) I have Nero 6 and MyDVD 5. Along with Ulead Movie Factory 7.0 and ArcSoft Showbiz 1.3.2.87. To be honest. None is perfect. 

SHowbiz is the worst, it hangs, craps out etc more than the others but their interface is the most intuitive for me so it was my editor of choice until I had pulled all my hair out from all the errors. 

Ulead is okay but kinda clunky and it doesn't offer any compression capabilities so it's hard to squeeze more than one hour worth of programming ( one show ) on a 4.7 DVD. 

MyDVD was okay at 4.5.2 but it would hang periodically on my Windows XP system so I upgraded to 5 and now it hangs all the time. 

Nero is the best of the lot and I had high hopes after I burned 4 consecutive DVDs (Stargate SG-1 episodes by the way) without fail. Then out of the blue I started making coasters. Before I would test each one in my player before burning another but after 4 successes I stopped doing so. I made 4 more and when I went to test them.. coasters.. Read error in my player, even though the computer could read them just fine. I tried the remove cache method last night but had to crash before it finished. Will check the result of that when I get home and post it. 


3) I have a copy of Cyberlink PowerDVD that I have yet to unwrap. If anyone has experience with that please share. 

Ronnie T.


----------



## NIIDeep

RonnieT24 said:


> New to the forum but have a couple of insights I haven't seen posted so thought I'd share.
> 
> 1) Editing in VisionExpress
> 
> Did you know you can position your cursor on the time display and type in the time offset you wish to go to. Soon as you hit enter you are instantly moved to that point in the recording. This makes clipping commercials go REALLY fast. Since we know most commercial breaks are in the area of 3 minutes you just add 3 minutes to the position at the end of the segment you're watching and bam... you are advanced to the beginning of the commercial. Just hit split right there and then you can clip it out immediately. If you miss by a couple of seconds either way you just use the up or down arrow to navigate. This cuts your trimming down to a matter of 2-3 minutes per show.
> 
> I also notice that a show segment is typically in the area of 7 minutes. So I just jump forward 7 minutes and again use the up and down area to move around till I find the next commercial and do the 3 minute thingy all over again.
> 
> You can also use the arrows during playback while in edit mode as well.


Wow... thanks for the tip!!! I may have to revisit Nero sometime.... I've since moved onto other areas.



RonnieT24 said:


> Nero is the best of the lot and I had high hopes after I burned 4 consecutive DVDs (Stargate SG-1 episodes by the way) without fail. Then out of the blue I started making coasters. Before I would test each one in my player before burning another but after 4 successes I stopped doing so. I made 4 more and when I went to test them.. coasters.. Read error in my player, even though the computer could read them just fine. I tried the remove cache method last night but had to crash before it finished. Will check the result of that when I get home and post it.


hmmm.. not sure about this because it could be related to a variety of reasons. Unfortunately I don't use Nero to author DVDs. But try different "higher" quality media. It's possible you got a bad lot. I usually do a test burn on a +/-RW media before I burn to a +/-R media.



RonnieT24 said:


> 3) I have a copy of Cyberlink PowerDVD that I have yet to unwrap. If anyone has experience with that please share.


I have used this and WinDVD. They're both just typical DVD s/w players. Neither is any better or worse than the other IMHO. Nothng special but good DVD s/w players nonetheless.


----------



## simmike

Coasters are more often than not flaky media. Or maybe burning at too high a speed. One quick test I do with DVDs is to put them in my standalone DVD player and fast forward through the whole disk at the highest scan speed. If you have problems, it will freeze somewhere. This might not catch all problems, but it is a good quick test.


----------



## RonnieT24

So I get home and violah! My burn is completed and it appears for all the world it works on my DVD player. It gets hung up when I attempt to fast forward but if I just sit and watch the quality is outstanding. So I am now convinced of two things. 1) Nero is in fact the way to go and 2) The cheap DVD-Rs I got at Frys are barely worth whatever they're printed on .. Sigh.. 

Still I can now burn two hours of video in under 15 minutes using Nero with smart encoding enabled. I find that if you export your clippage to a NVE Export file very little transcoding is necessary at the time of the burn. The export process takes about 8 minutes for an hour show.. well 45 minutes after the commercials are tirmmed. I use a 2.4 GHz P4 and 1.5 Gb of DDR so horsepower I have aplenty. What this means is that I can now take 2 episodes of my favorite show, edit the commercials out in under 5 minutes apiece, export them to NVE format in 8 minutes apiece then burn them onto DVD in ~15 minutes. That's a little more than a half hour from the time I sit down at my computer till I'm testing the DVD in my player. Of course I negledted to mention that I capture my stuff from the TiVo unit onto a 200 GB Western Digitial USB drive attached to my laptop then unplug it, walk it upstairs and start choppin it up on my desktop. Previously I had to engage in the pain of transferring files from the laptop to the desktop via network. As someone stated earilier.. shoot me now.. was exactly how I felt. I gather from what I've read here that you guys have come up with an even better method, actually logging into the TiVo and working directly off the files from Linux. I don't expect to be spoonfed the info, just point me to the place in the thread that describes this procedure and I shall sally forth on my own


Ronnie T.


----------



## RonnieT24

[


> QUOTE=NIIDeep]Wow... thanks for the tip!!! I may have to revisit Nero sometime.... I've since moved onto other areas.


I found that this also works for SHowbiz and the new editing tool in MyDVD 5 as well.



> hmmm.. not sure about this because it could be related to a variety of reasons. Unfortunately I don't use Nero to author DVDs. But try different "higher" quality media. It's possible you got a bad lot. I usually do a test burn on a +/-RW media before I burn to a +/-R media.


I would too.. but my player is 5 years old and doesn't read DVD-RW. Yeah.. it was top of the line when I bought it.. now I can get more features for 50 bucks!!



> I have used this and WinDVD. They're both just typical DVD s/w players. Neither is any better or worse than the other IMHO. Nothng special but good DVD s/w players nonetheless.


[/QUOTE]

I have not noticed any appreciable difference in players except that WMP stinks out loud..


----------



## RonnieT24

clockman said:


> I've been following this thread from the beginning and appreciate all of the helpful input. With that help, I seem to have avoided some of the problems that others have shared. I'm using Nero NVE3 with no corruption problem at all (dumping the cache is the secret here). However, I am having two new problems. The first is editing the commercials. I select a range and cut, (tedious though that is), but they don't actually get cut. They are still there. I can't edit them out. The second problem is the exported file size. I exported a 2 hour Tivo show overnight that produced a 26 GB file! Yeah, 26 Gigabytes! Yesterday, I exported the same show into 8 GB. Still too big to send to DVD. Has anyone seen this before? I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


See my tip below for faster editing. I find that splitting at the mark rather than cutting works better. I suspect that when you cut on your mark it re-inserts the full video file in append mode. I seem to recall seeing something like this when I tried using cut. What you want to do is go to edit mode, split on the commercial boundaries, then go to the storyboard and delete the commercials on the storyboard then export the result. Drag the mouse over each remaining segment to be sure it's the size you want. Don't click on the segment.. just leave the mouse there for a second and it will tell you how much time it is.. Also when you export make sure you're only exporting the single movie you're interested in and not all the video you've imported in to the project. Oh yeah I forgot.. Make sure you save your project before you export.

Hope this helps..


----------



## YankeeRudi

RonnieT24 said:


> Still I can now burn two hours of video in under 15 minutes using Nero with smart encoding enabled. I find that if you export your clippage to a NVE Export file very little transcoding is necessary at the time of the burn. The export process takes about 8 minutes for an hour show.. well 45 minutes after the commercials are tirmmed. I use a 2.4 GHz P4 and 1.5 Gb of DDR so horsepower I have aplenty. What this means is that I can now take 2 episodes of my favorite show, edit the commercials out in under 5 minutes apiece, export them to NVE format in 8 minutes apiece then burn them onto DVD in ~15 minutes. That's a little more than a half hour from the time I sit down at my computer till I'm testing the DVD in my player.


My editing of the commercials takes about 2-3 minutes each using the method I described earlier. However, my exporting after cuting out the commercial takes about one hour for the 45 minute shows (one hour show less commercials). How did you get it down to 8 minutes? I use a 3.0GHz P4 and 512 Gb RAM. Do you thinks it is the RAM? The DVD burning time matches your as well.

Rudi


----------



## RonnieT24

YankeeRudi said:


> My editing of the commercials takes about 2-3 minutes each using the method I described earlier. However, my exporting after cuting out the commercial takes about one hour for the 45 minute shows (one hour show less commercials). How did you get it down to 8 minutes? I use a 3.0GHz P4 and 512 Gb RAM. Do you thinks it is the RAM? The DVD burning time matches your as well.
> 
> Rudi


Did you really mean 512Gb of RAM? Man that's a lot.. I assume you ment Mb.. which I found was not nearly enough for the memory intensive portion of the process. i.e. exporting and transcoding. I was 768 Mb at first and doubled it to 1.5 Gb and now my exports blaze. I am also using Kingston DDR 3200 which might be significant as well. Now I have a new quirk. After attempting to load NVE2 in place of NVE3 I found it worked worse so I reloaded NVE3. Now my burns take 5 times as long as they did before. I have added the wrinkle of doing chapters so I can jump around in the video, which is very cool by the way, but that really slows things down. I plan to try a couple more burns like this then maybe completely remove and reinstall Nero and see what happens.


----------



## YankeeRudi

RonnieT24 said:


> Did you really mean 512Gb of RAM? Man that's a lot.. I assume you ment Mb.. which I found was not nearly enough for the memory intensive portion of the process. i.e. exporting and transcoding. I was 768 Mb at first and doubled it to 1.5 Gb and now my exports blaze. I am also using Kingston DDR 3200 which might be significant as well. Now I have a new quirk. After attempting to load NVE2 in place of NVE3 I found it worked worse so I reloaded NVE3. Now my burns take 5 times as long as they did before. I have added the wrinkle of doing chapters so I can jump around in the video, which is very cool by the way, but that really slows things down. I plan to try a couple more burns like this then maybe completely remove and reinstall Nero and see what happens.


I guess that if I had 512 GB of RAM I'd be in paradise. Thanks for bringing me back to earth.
When you had 768 MB, how long did it take you to eport a show?
Also, did you manage to get it down to 8 minutes on NVE2 or NVE3? I currently run NVE2.


----------



## RonnieT24

YankeeRudi said:


> I guess that if I had 512 GB of RAM I'd be in paradise. Thanks for bringing me back to earth.
> When you had 768 MB, how long did it take you to eport a show?
> Also, did you manage to get it down to 8 minutes on NVE2 or NVE3? I currently run NVE2.


That's kinda hard to say since back when I was at 768 I was primarily using Showbiz for editing and MyDVD for burning. Then I would:

1) Edit the file using SHowbiz

2) Save the resultant clipped file to mpeg2.

This would compress the 3Gb of video down to ~600Mb by the way which was why I loved it. There was a small loss in picture quality but I found it acceptable. (I no longer feel that way, see below) That would pretty much take 45 minutes for 45 minutes of footage.

3) Import the clipped file(s) into MyDVD.. This went pretty quick (7-8 minutes) presumably because I was importing a much smaller file.

4) Burn.. typical burn times were in the 35-40 minute range for 100 minutes or so of the show..

Once these two tools had caused me to rip all my hair out it dawned on me that Nero also had video editing capabilities.. So I started trying him out. I was at NVE3 pretty much from the get go so I have no experience with NVE2 except for the few minutes after I tried to use it in place of NVE3 the other night.. About that same time, I decided to move as much memory as I could onto my main machine. I has been running two desktops both with 768Mb. Frys had a sale on the 512 DDR3200 so I added that to the main box.. then decided to fill all three slots with the 512s and leave my older box with just two 256s. That one is basically just my wife getting onto AOL these days so who cares?

Anyway.. on the new configuration (2.4 GHz, 1.5Gb RAM, 8x burner) with Nero6 and NVE3(.0.14 I think) what I do is the following:

1) Import raw video to NVE (3-5 minutes for an hour show) 
2) Clip the commercials (3-5 minutes, and falling as I get faster about it) 
3) Export the clipped footage to an NVEExport.mpg file. (5-10 minutes) 
4) Import the Exported file over top of the original in the project. (3-4 minutes) 
5) Since I do two shows per DVD, I repeat 1-4 again. 
6) Save the project. (Actually one should save pretty much at every checkpoint along the way) 
7) Burn.. Until I tried the NVE2 thing buring took < 15 minutes for two episodes or roughly 100 minutes of footage. Now it takes about an hour and twenty minutes. I have not isolated what caused the elongated burning times. Either NVE2 left something in the registry that is still being used and is hurting my output performance or adding chapters causes it to have to do more work. Then again, now that I think about it I don't re-export after I do the chapters and I probably should. I suspect the creation of the chapters introduces a significant amount of work to the transcoding process. I leave all the settings on automatic. I am inclined to think that it was the chapters that elongated my recording time because the first hour of my burn process is spent "transcoding" ... Hopefully if I do the chapter thing BEFORE I export I can eliminate that. I'll let yall know..

But the payoff.. I burned two DVDs yesterday and the quality was so good I nearly had an orgasm watching them. I was able to fast forward through AND since I created chapters, I could jump around in the show just like it was a professionally produced DVD.. I can hardly contain my excitement because now, even if it does take an hour per burn, I can live with that as long as the end result is of the quality I received.


----------



## YankeeRudi

RonnieT24 said:


> 1) Import raw video to NVE (3-5 minutes for an hour show)
> 2) Clip the commercials (3-5 minutes, and falling as I get faster about it)
> 3) Export the clipped footage to an NVEExport.mpg file. (5-10 minutes)
> 4) Import the Exported file over top of the original in the project. (3-4 minutes)
> 5) Since I do two shows per DVD, I repeat 1-4 again.
> 6) Save the project. (Actually one should save pretty much at every checkpoint along the way)
> 7) Burn..


Just a few quick questions:
Your 1) Import - you're talking about importing to your project from your Tivo directory on your PC, and getting it ready for editing, right? - Because this just takes a few seconds for me.
Your 3) Export - you are referring to the export of the edited Tivo file to NVEExport.mpg (or any other name file, right?

If your export is only taking you 5-10 minutes for each show, you must be one of the lucky ones because most of the other comments I have come across have been at best 1 minute per minute of video.

Rudi


----------



## clockman

I thank all of you who offered suggestions on how best to edit commercials. I will try those methods.

RonnieT24 , great post! But can you clarify step #4 for me,



> 4) Import the Exported file over top of the original in the project. (3-4 minutes)


Is this because you are burning two shows to a single DVD?

Or am I missing something very important?


----------



## mikey60

I am sorry if this is off topic, but I am using NVE3 and when I try to export, I do not have the option to export to DVD. I have had it once before, but cannot find it again. Is it necessary to export shows to DVD in order to burn them, or am I missing something in Nero. Again, thanks for any and all help in pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## NIIDeep

RonnieT24 said:


> Still I can now burn two hours of video in under 15 minutes using Nero with smart encoding enabled. I find that if you export your clippage to a NVE Export file very little transcoding is necessary at the time of the burn. The export process takes about 8 minutes for an hour show.. well 45 minutes after the commercials are tirmmed. I use a 2.4 GHz P4 and 1.5 Gb of DDR so horsepower I have aplenty.
> Ronnie T.


Ronnie T. ,

I hate to question you but I find it very hard to believe that you are able to achieve 8 minute export (transcode) times. I've fooled around with my Nero settings every which way and the best I can do is for every 1 minute of video it will take 2 minutes to transcode. How are you exporting it so that "little transcoding" occurs? What export template do you use if any or what are your settings? I thought maybe enabling SmartEncode was your answer but it doesn't really do much... maybe speeds up a few minutes. Also let's compare apples to apples. What Tivo quality are your .tivo files - Best Qual, High Qual, Medium, or Basic?

I tried High and Best quality .tivo files and they take more than 8 minutes for 1 hour's worth of video. This is on a 3.11Ghz P4 HyperThreaded with 1 GB of RAM and I am using WD 8MB buffer 200 GB SE drives as well.

It seems that you are indeed somehow avoiding the transcoding process but I'm not sure how. What resolution is your output file? 480x480, 352x480, 720x480?

I'm very interested in how you did this. I would appreciate andy insight you can provide.

Thanks.


----------



## NIIDeep

mikey60 said:


> I am sorry if this is off topic, but I am using NVE3 and when I try to export, I do not have the option to export to DVD. I have had it once before, but cannot find it again. Is it necessary to export shows to DVD in order to burn them, or am I missing something in Nero. Again, thanks for any and all help in pointing me in the right direction.


I saw this too when I installed Nero on my laptop. I think it's related to the fact that my laptop, though it has a DVD-ROM and CD-RW combo, it did not have a DVD burning capabilities. It looks like Nero looks for this during install and if you don't have a DVD writer installed, it won't install the DVD export template... which really sucks!! I wanted to use my laptop to do transcoding while I worked on my main computer and I can't do this. Very stupid restriction Nero placed in it's s/w.


----------



## goony

For the Linux fans out there: http://ww2.nero.com/us/NeroLINUX.html


----------



## RonnieT24

NIIDeep said:


> Ronnie T. ,
> 
> I hate to question you but I find it very hard to believe that you are able to achieve 8 minute export (transcode) times. I've fooled around with my Nero settings every which way and the best I can do is for every 1 minute of video it will take 2 minutes to transcode. How are you exporting it so that "little transcoding" occurs? What export template do you use if any or what are your settings? I thought maybe enabling SmartEncode was your answer but it doesn't really do much... maybe speeds up a few minutes. Also let's compare apples to apples. What Tivo quality are your .tivo files - Best Qual, High Qual, Medium, or Basic?
> 
> I tried High and Best quality .tivo files and they take more than 8 minutes for 1 hour's worth of video. This is on a 3.11Ghz P4 HyperThreaded with 1 GB of RAM and I am using WD 8MB buffer 200 GB SE drives as well.
> 
> It seems that you are indeed somehow avoiding the transcoding process but I'm not sure how. What resolution is your output file? 480x480, 352x480, 720x480?
> 
> I'm very interested in how you did this. I would appreciate andy insight you can provide.
> 
> Thanks.


No need to feel bad about questioning.. We're all here trying to get and give information to try to enhance our TiVo and burning experience.

I'm not sure you caught it before, but I am not burning from .tivo files. I haven't gotten around to implementing that solution yet. Currently I use a capture device to save my video to the USB drive. They come down as MPEG files at I believe 48 frames per second or whatever the highest quality my Avermedia USB capture device can grab it at. I do capture from the S-Video port. The quality is tremendous and the resolution is 720x480.

My HW config:

2.4 GHz P4
1.5Gb DDR3200 RAM
160 Gb Seagate IDE Drive
80 Gb Western Digital IDE Drive
100 Gb Wester Digital USB Drive

SW:

Windows XP HOME (initial install, no updates) 
Nero OEM 6.6
NVE3 3.
InCD 4.0.11

As you know, the difference between processor speeds is imperceptable until you get to multiples of 4 or 5 times. But the ability cache huge amounts of the work in memory has to be the kicker. I didn't see the jump in transcoding speed until I doubled the memory. I am working late tonight so no chance to play with it further to see if I can pinpoint what's happening. As I said I leave all the settings at automatic and still get extremely high quality output, though according to the DVD info the resultant files are 29 fps.. Sorry if some of these numbers and software versions are off .. I'm going from memory.

A few things I do to get better performance based on my 20-odd years in the computer business.

1) I never read from and write to the same disk. Disk contention can kill you. I import from the USB disk, then export to one of the others.. then of course burn to the DVD drive.

2) Always export the file to disk with whatever changes you make included. I did see looooonnnnnggg burn times when I merely clipped the changes in the session file and then allowed transcoding to take place during the burn.

3) Watch memory leaks while you work. I've noticed that explorer.exe and mixer.exe, both standard Microsoft issue, seem to go iinto memory hogging loops periodically when I'm working with video. Killing them doesn't speed things up for the current burn.. seems like whatever damage they do lives for a while, probably some deficiency in the page reaping capability of Windows, but after a while all their memory is freed up and performance goes back to normal.

4) In a similar vein, do as little else on the working computer as possible. Even when it's going fast sitting there watching the computer work for 10-15 minutes at a time is still like watching paint dry so one gets an itch to DO something.. Find the laptop and let that sucker crunch. Seems like anything you do to disturb him doubles the transcode time.. Literally..

Happy burning!

Ronnie T.


----------



## NIIDeep

RonnieT24 said:


> I'm not sure you caught it before, but I am not burning from .tivo files. I haven't gotten around to implementing that solution yet. Currently I use a capture device to save my video to the USB drive. They come down as MPEG files...


Ahh.. I did miss that part and that pretty much explains everything. Your files are captured to MPEG. No transcoding is really needed because you're already in the format you need. But since you clipped your files... s/w has a tendency to do two things.. re-transcode (like TMPGEnc) or save as is (like Womble MPEG-VCR). In Nero's case, it seems to do a little transcoding. It makes perfect sense now.

I, on the other hand, work with the encrypted .tivo files directly from Tivo. Sad thing is that the time it takes me download the show is approximately the same time it takes you to capture it. So currently there's not advantage here.

I then have to transcode, etc. I guess the only question is whether the quality of the results between the two methods is the same. Most likely they're comparable.

Anyways.... thanks for explaining your scenario. I'm not so sure that doubling your memory is the reason your transcode time is reduced. It could be. You can check memory usage by doing a CTRL-ALT-DEL in Win XP and clicking on the "Performance" tab on Task Manager. In the lower middle right hand part of the window will be stats on your Physical Memory usage. When I transcode, my memory usage maxes out around 570MB, so not all of my memory is being used. Interesting to note for me is that Nero seems to take advantage of HT on my processor. Both threads are about 75% utilized.

Thanks.


----------



## mikey60

Is the answer as simple as un-installing and then re-installing NVE3 with my DVD burner plugged into my laptop?


----------



## mikey60

NIIDeep said:


> I saw this too when I installed Nero on my laptop. I think it's related to the fact that my laptop, though it has a DVD-ROM and CD-RW combo, it did not have a DVD burning capabilities. It looks like Nero looks for this during install and if you don't have a DVD writer installed, it won't install the DVD export template... which really sucks!! I wanted to use my laptop to do transcoding while I worked on my main computer and I can't do this. Very stupid restriction Nero placed in it's s/w.


Sorry about the post above without the quote, but my question is related to this post.

Is the answer as simple as un-installing and re-installing my NVE3 software with my DVD burner plugged in?


----------



## lordbah

As long as we're talking about Nero ... does anyone have a cover template for a DVD case? I bought a few of the Memorex blanks, which include a case with a transparent outer bit and some lined paper where you are supposed to write the contents (back of case, spline, front of case, all one piece of paper), then you slide the paper under the transparent bit. The templates which I find on the Nero web site seem to be for CD cases only.


----------



## NIIDeep

mikey60 said:


> Sorry about the post above without the quote, but my question is related to this post.
> 
> Is the answer as simple as un-installing and re-installing my NVE3 software with my DVD burner plugged in?


Well.. we can try and see how "smart" (or dumb) Nero s/w is. Try plugging in your DVD burner, start up Nero, and see if you get the "DVD" option back. It would be nice if Nero detects the addition of the burner and enable the option. Otherwise, do a re-install.

Unfortunately, I do not have a DVD burner that will interface with my laptop to try this out. So I'm just guessing here.

Let me know what you find out. I'm interested in seeing if this fixes the issue.


----------



## RonnieT24

clockman said:


> I thank all of you who offered suggestions on how best to edit commercials. I will try those methods.
> 
> RonnieT24 , great post! But can you clarify step #4 for me,
> 
> Is this because you are burning two shows to a single DVD?
> 
> Or am I missing something very important?


#4 is necessary because when you complete your editing and click <save> you really haven't done a damn thing to the original file. All you've really done is told NVE what to do with the file when asked to burn it. However once you export it you have saved a copy of the video WITH the changes you've made incorporated. So in order to have your project now point to YOUR version of the video rather than the original, you have to import your version. Once that's done you can delete the original "virtual" copy that Nero knows about from the project. This step would be necessary regardless of how many shows..

Hope that clears it up..


----------



## RonnieT24

YankeeRudi said:


> Just a few quick questions:
> Your 1) Import - you're talking about importing to your project from your Tivo directory on your PC, and getting it ready for editing, right? - Because this just takes a few seconds for me.


You must have more horsepower than I. Sometimes mine go really quickly, other times it takes several minutes. Haven't delved into why yet.



> Your 3) Export - you are referring to the export of the edited Tivo file to NVEExport.mpg (or any other name file, right?


Yes I am.. Obviously you can change the name to anything you want.. I was just being generic for simplicity.



> If your export is only taking you 5-10 minutes for each show, you must be one of the lucky ones because most of the other comments I have come across have been at best 1 minute per minute of video.
> 
> Rudi


My import is typically from a folder either on my USB drive or one of my internal disks. I assume by now you must have seen my post to NII relating the fact that my files are captured from the TiVo S-Video port via an Avermedia USB capture device. I have not yet hacked my TiVo so that I can work directly with the .tivo files. If what I'm reading is true that those files are encrypted and take forever when transcoding, I'm wondering what the benefit is. If in fact transdoding .tivo files takes 1x realtime AT BEST, why would I do that? Sure the capture device cost me 150 bucks but it does a really good job for me. My main concern is burning it out from overwork. Since it can capture at up to 60 frames per second to MPEG-1 or MPEG-2 files I get excellent quality raw video to work with. It also has a "transcode" option .. well not the device but the capture software, Intervideo WinDVR3, but I have not played with that. Since it saves the files to MPEG-2 at the time of capture I can only assume it's doing some transcoding right then and there.

The one advantage I see to working directly with the .tivo files is that you can work with them without actually having watched them. But if ya do that then how do you know you got a good recording off the dish to begin with? Nothing worse than doin all this work to save garbled video.


----------



## RonnieT24

NIIDeep said:


> Well.. we can try and see how "smart" (or dumb) Nero s/w is. Try plugging in your DVD burner, start up Nero, and see if you get the "DVD" option back. It would be nice if Nero detects the addition of the burner and enable the option. Otherwise, do a re-install.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have a DVD burner that will interface with my laptop to try this out. So I'm just guessing here.
> 
> Let me know what you find out. I'm interested in seeing if this fixes the issue.


I don't believe it should be necessary to do this. I moved a second DVD burner onto my system two days ago and Nero recognized it without any intervention from me. Since the new one was faster than my old one it even recognized it as the top option in the pulldown list. You may have to stop and restart him, but I think he detects new hardware automagically.


----------



## NIIDeep

RonnieT24 said:


> I have not yet hacked my TiVo so that I can work directly with the .tivo files. If what I'm reading is true that those files are encrypted and take forever when transcoding, I'm wondering what the benefit is.


Just to clarify.. there's no "hacking" required to get the .tivo files to transfer to your computer. You only need three things: 1) a USB network adapter to plug into your Tivo (wired or wireless, although there's restrictions to the models you can use) 2) Tivo Desktop (or web browser for "browser method") 3) Media Access Key from Tivo. You don't need Linux really unless you use that OS. Everything works in Win XP. With this set up you can transfer files to your computer or laptop with Tivo2Go and watch them with Windows Media Player 10. Now to burn shows to DVD, you'll need MyDVD or Nero with only the first one being endorsed by Tivo. Nero just happens to work with some "massaging". Although .tivo files are MPEG2 by nature they are not DVD compliant MPEG2. Therefore transcoding must happen to get to DVD compliant MPEG2. As a byproduct of this transcoding, the encryption is "removed". At this point, you use this file to burn to DVD. Encryption only comes into play if you just want to watch the .tivo files directly. It is not a huge deal as long as you have the DirectShow filters and supply the proper password which you created. It's just Tivo's attempt to make sure that you and only you are watching the shows you recorded on your computer. If you give your .tivo files to a friend, you'll need to provide him your password to allow him to watch it. The "hacking" part comes into play for people who want to remove the encryption from the .tivo file without transcode. There's various ways to do this but I'm not allowed to discuss this here. So again no"hacking" is really necessary to get .tivo files to your computer.



RonnieT24 said:


> The one advantage I see to working directly with the .tivo files is that you can work with them without actually having watched them. But if ya do that then how do you know you got a good recording off the dish to begin with? Nothing worse than doin all this work to save garbled video.


Again you can view them with Windows Media Player 10.


----------



## RonnieT24

NIIDeep said:


> Just to clarify.. there's no "hacking" required to get the .tivo files to transfer to your computer. You only need three things: 1) a USB network adapter to plug into your Tivo (wired or wireless, although there's restrictions to the models you can use) 2) Tivo Desktop (or web browser for "browser method") 3) Media Access Key from Tivo. You don't need Linux really unless you use that OS. Everything works in Win XP. With this set up you can transfer files to your computer or laptop with Tivo2Go and watch them with Windows Media Player 10.


Ohhhh now I get it.. I'm pretty spoiled about watching stuff on my bigscreen, but watching the DVDs or saved files on my laptop has come in handy on long plane flights.



> Now to burn shows to DVD, you'll need MyDVD or Nero with only the first one being endorsed by Tivo.


Wow.. do they know MyDVD is fulla holes?

[ Hacking stuff clipped ]



> Again you can view them with Windows Media Player 10.


Thanks for the clarifications [ deleted ] .. I had clearly acquired the wrong impression about the use of the .tivo files. I suppose I will get around to playing with them presently..


----------



## Jem

NIIDeep said:


> I saw this too when I installed Nero on my laptop. I think it's related to the fact that my laptop, though it has a DVD-ROM and CD-RW combo, it did not have a DVD burning capabilities. It looks like Nero looks for this during install and if you don't have a DVD writer installed, it won't install the DVD export template... which really sucks!! I wanted to use my laptop to do transcoding while I worked on my main computer and I can't do this. Very stupid restriction Nero placed in it's s/w.


I felt the same, until I discovered this...

In NVE3's opening page, click More >> and then Configure...
Check the option: "Enable all supported recorder formats for the Image Recorder"

Et Voila! Now the DVD projects are enabled even though there is no DVD burner.


----------



## mikey60

NIIDeep said:


> Well.. we can try and see how "smart" (or dumb) Nero s/w is. Try plugging in your DVD burner, start up Nero, and see if you get the "DVD" option back. It would be nice if Nero detects the addition of the burner and enable the option. Otherwise, do a re-install.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have a DVD burner that will interface with my laptop to try this out. So I'm just guessing here.
> 
> Let me know what you find out. I'm interested in seeing if this fixes the issue.


I plugged in my Sony DVD burner and now have the option for DVD in export. Thanks for the lead. :up:


----------



## NIIDeep

Jem said:


> I felt the same, until I discovered this...
> 
> In NVE3's opening page, click More >> and then Configure...
> Check the option: "Enable all supported recorder formats for the Image Recorder"
> 
> Et Voila! Now the DVD projects are enabled even though there is no DVD burner.


YOU ROCK!! Thanks for the tip. :up: I can now use my laptop!!!


----------



## NIIDeep

mikey60 said:


> I plugged in my Sony DVD burner and now have the option for DVD in export. Thanks for the lead. :up:


You're welcome! But apparently there's a way to enable it without the burner plugged in. Read Jem's post.

But it's good to know that Nero s/w is "smart".


----------



## YankeeRudi

Jem said:


> I felt the same, until I discovered this...
> 
> In NVE3's opening page, click More >> and then Configure...
> Check the option: "Enable all supported recorder formats for the Image Recorder"
> 
> Et Voila! Now the DVD projects are enabled even though there is no DVD burner.


I just bought an ADS Tech video capturing devise (USB type), but my NVE2 did not recognize it. When I selected the Capture Video menu, it came back with a message that it does not find a capture devise. The software that came with the ADS Tech did recognize the device.

Has anyone used the ADS Tech DVD Xpress with NVE2? I have to check tonight when I get back home to see if the "Enable all supported recorder formats for the Image Recorder" is checked.

Rudi


----------



## netposer

YankeeRudi said:


> I just bought an ADS Tech video capturing devise (USB type), but my NVE2 did not recognize it. When I selected the Capture Video menu, it came back with a message that it does not find a capture devise. The software that came with the ADS Tech did recognize the device.
> 
> Has anyone used the ADS Tech DVD Xpress with NVE2? I have to check tonight when I get back home to see if the "Enable all supported recorder formats for the Image Recorder" is checked.
> 
> Rudi


I don't think you can use the ADS devices like that. I have 2 of them and they don't emulate a video device like a USB cam or a firewire dv cam.

The ADS devices are just hardware mpeg encoders that use USB to transfer the converted mpeg to your pc.


----------



## YankeeRudi

netposer said:


> I don't think you can use the ADS devices like that. I have 2 of them and they don't emulate a video device like a USB cam or a firewire dv cam.
> 
> The ADS devices are just hardware mpeg encoders that use USB to transfer the converted mpeg to your pc.


I was able to capture video from my Sony 8mm camcorder using the ADS Tech device but only with the software that came with the device.

Rudi


----------



## netposer

YankeeRudi said:


> I was able to capture video from my Sony 8mm camcorder using the ADS Tech device but only with the software that came with the device.
> 
> Rudi


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. You can do that but the ADS device won't look to windows as an external video/audio source.

The nice thing about using the ADS device with my TiVo is the ability to only 'grab' what I need and not the entire program ala TTG.

Maybe in the future TTG will allow you to only transfer what you want. For example: from 00:00:00 to 15:00:00


----------



## RonnieT24

Man have I been asleep at the wheel. This TivoToGo sounds like the shizzy!!!! I have long been looking for a method of just copying the raw files from the TiVo to my computer without tying up the TV.. My wife hollers at me every time I try to save something via the capture device. I guess I need to take the time to read up on everyone's experiences using this feature. Now some of the .tivo stuff makes sense. But if it's going to take 2 minutes of transcoding for every minute of footage it may not be worth it. Does anyone else have better numbers than that?

Ronnie T.


----------



## djliquidice

RonnieT24 said:


> Man have I been asleep at the wheel. This TivoToGo sounds like the shizzy!!!! I have long been looking for a method of just copying the raw files from the TiVo to my computer without tying up the TV.. My wife hollers at me every time I try to save something via the capture device. I guess I need to take the time to read up on everyone's experiences using this feature. Now some of the .tivo stuff makes sense. But if it's going to take 2 minutes of transcoding for every minute of footage it may not be worth it. Does anyone else have better numbers than that?
> 
> Ronnie T.


trust me. if it takes my 2.4Ghz machine 7hrs to transcode 1hr of video then it's NOT worth it. i'm sick of Tivo 2go.


----------



## toots

That does seem a bit long. It takes my 1.8GHz machine about 2 hours to transcode 1 hour of video.


----------



## tfratzke

djliquidice said:


> trust me. if it takes my 2.4Ghz machine 7hrs to transcode 1hr of video then it's NOT worth it. i'm sick of Tivo 2go.


Then stop transcoding. Use WinAVI or DVD-Lab.


----------



## RonnieT24

After a bit of homework I find that since I have a Samsung DVR from DirecTV I aint gonna get the TivoToGo upgrade anyway so it's amoot point for me. Though that's not going to stop me from trying to get the OS on the box to recognize my USB drive via the USB ports. Damnit it's got two of 'em.. THey must be there for something..


----------



## RonnieT24

It saddens me to report that whatever mojo I had working which had previously allowed me to export and burn in abbreviated times has been lost. I have spent most of today trying to burn ONE fuggin disc and alas I have hadc my system crash in the middle of burning one and my second attempt took more than 3 hours before erroring out with what appears to be timeout messages. I have changed nothing... but clearly something I did has offended the burn gods. Fortunately I have no more hair.. or I'd be pulling it out. I may try a re-install of Nero. Perhaps the damn software's gotten corrupted.. (BIG) sigh!


----------



## NIIDeep

tfratzke said:


> Then stop transcoding. Use WinAVI or DVD-Lab.


Can you elaborate by what you mean when you say DVD-Lab? AFAIK, DVD-Lab works on MPEG2 files. Are you saying that DVD-LAB can directly work on .tivo files? I have this s/w although I'm still new at using it. I'd be very interested if this is what you mean.

Thanks.


----------



## Garmy

OK, I am about to give up! I purchased Nero Ultra and d/l the updates then transfered files over to pc. Now my real headaches start. When I open NEV 3 and select make movie and then add file I am able to start it in the edit screen but I only have audio no video at all, just a blank screen. NEV3 always locks up at this point. I am able to load and view the file fine in TTG. Everytime I tried to export the file, it would lock up at 9 min 14 sec. I purchased and installed Indel Codec package. This time the export completed. I exited NEV3 and then went back in but it still locked up. and I still had only audio. I located the exported file and double clicked on it and it opened with Nero Showtime but both the audio and vid were garbled.

Help! I am totally lost at this point.

Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2 : 3.24.15.04
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2 : 3.24.15.04
Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Ligos Indeo® Video Raw R1.2
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Ligos Indeo® XP Video 5.2 : 5.2.15.58

Audio Codecs
------------
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC : 1.02.0.1
Windows Media Audio : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec : 3.02.0.0
Indeo® Audio Software : 2.05.0.54
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (decode only) : 1.09.1.145
Microsoft PCM Converter : 5.00.0.0


----------



## richjh

Did you ever resolve your Nero display problem? I am having the same problem.
Rich


----------



## Phil Level

My apologies if this is off topic. Anyone else finding that Nero burned DVDs play better in "low end" DVD players?

My DVDs play fine in a 5 year old Pioneer unit, and a Toshiba SD-3960 (SRP $70), but the "high end" Toshiba SD-5970 (SRP $180) fails to load the same DVD.

The 3960 has a DOM sticker of Feb 2004, while the 5970 sticker shows Aug 2004.

Using Memorex DVD+R media burned in an Aopen writer.


----------



## RonnieT24

I think I may have found my problem.. well at least one of them. Since my other desktop suffered a motherboard meltdown I recently moved the DVD recorder from that system over to my main desktop. It's a TEAC DV-W512G. Well as it turns out there is something up with that burner and Windows XP.. at least it doesn't like being on the same bus as another burner.. or anything else for that matter. I have disabled it in my HW profile and am now getting at least through the burn process without my damn system crashing anymore. Just for grins I am now trying out PowerDVD which clearly is lacking in its user interface. EVen if successful this will by one and only burn using that tool. It is light years behind the others in terms of EOU. I also dusted off Ulead DVD Movie Factory only to find that my Nero exported files featured AC-3 Dolby Digital audio WHICH Ulead DOES NOT SUPPORT!! You gotta be kidding me! So I would have to re-export these puppies using the other audio setting just to use Ulead.. Fat chance o that. 

At any rate for anyone interested PowerDVD 1.0 seems to at least work for DVD burning.. albeit with a clumsy UI and apparently no ability to recode the file, though you CAN save the DVD file system output to disk.. but what good is that if you want to be able to create different formats from the same source data? Or am I getting ahead of myself?


----------



## kaisermj

I tried several times but was never able to get Nero to work properly. Sometimes audio and video was scrambled, even within the same session. Closing the project and clearing the cache worked about half the time. Once I got all the files to even play properly I was never able to actually burn a DVD. From the log it appeared that Nero failed at the menu creation stage. MyDVD worked fine from the get-go but their editing features need some work. It's beyond me why there isn't a decent timeline to work from.

Mike


----------



## pilgrimspro

I have been successful getting Nero VE to burn the dvd's but the sound is slighty off. It is not garbled or anything, it just basicall is a split second slower than the video. Is there any remedy for this or should I just break down and buy MyDVD?


----------



## RonnieT24

pilgrimspro said:


> I have been successful getting Nero VE to burn the dvd's but the sound is slighty off. It is not garbled or anything, it just basicall is a split second slower than the video. Is there any remedy for this or should I just break down and buy MyDVD?


I switched from MyDVD to Nero for almost exactly the same problem. In retrospect I have surmised that clearly the problem was no more with MyDVD than your problem is with Nero. My Nero burns have audio and video in perfect sync. You may want to check your settings. I used "automatic" for everything except occasionally when I know I really want something to be of the highest quality I may up the video setting to "high." Chances are if the sound is slightly behind I'd guess you've got a horsepower problem. Unfortunately it could be anywhere from the speed of the disk from which you are reading to memory to the audio encoder on your system. I did notice on several occasions there would be a process on my system called "mixer.exe" that would get spawned sometimes. I never traced its origins but there were times when it would start leaking memory and when it did I found my audio was screwed up. When I killed it, audio would return to normal... You may want to post the settings you use so the guys on here who have gotten good at NVE can compare them to what w

Fear not, almost anything done in Windows is destined to be a pain in the ass. I am convinced that Microsoft plans it that way but I can't figure out why. I got so mad at it over the weekend when my system kept crashing that I booted over to Fedora and went in search of a DVD burner program for Linux.. no NOT the one Nero wants to trick you into paying $60 for. So far there still isn't one that does all the stuff you want to do on the Windows side.. In particular, K3b will only copy the raw files to DVD.. It does so flawlessly, but you have to create the DVD file system directory structure for it.. which means using Windows.. One more wasted weekend of lockups, crashes and coaster burns and I just might go to that method.. Use the Windows platform to create the DVD file system then boot to Linusx and use K3b to burn.. Surely some clever chap is working on a legitimate DVD editing program for Linux.. If things keep up the way they are going.. I might have to bite te bullet and buy the Nero Version..


----------



## Das Achteck

NIIDeep said:


> Can you elaborate by what you mean when you say DVD-Lab? AFAIK, DVD-Lab works on MPEG2 files. Are you saying that DVD-LAB can directly work on .tivo files? I have this s/w although I'm still new at using it. I'd be very interested if this is what you mean.
> 
> Thanks.


DVD-lab won't load a .tivo file, but it will load and compile a 480x480 .mpg file (that is what Best and High are) without insisting on encoding it to DVD specs. If your DVD player can handle that (check at videohelp), you can save a lot of time and suffer no quality loss.


----------



## toots

Which, translated, means if you can find some way of converting your .tivo file to a .mpg, you can pretty much write a dvd in about DVD-Burn-Time+10 minutes.

I've heard tell that some ways of converting a .tivo to mpeg take about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## RonnieT24

toots said:


> Which, translated, means if you can find some way of converting your .tivo file to a .mpg, you can pretty much write a dvd in about DVD-Burn-Time+10 minutes.
> 
> I've heard tell that some ways of converting a .tivo to mpeg take about 5-10 minutes.


I hadn't really thought about it that way but I guess in essence that's what the capture device is doing for me. I suppose if I were to merely burn the raw, unedited TV show as captured direct to DVD it wouldn't take me long at all. The work comes in when I edit out the commercials. If I don't export my changes into a separate file then the software has to render the scene transitions etc on the fly at the time of the burn. I can't imagine that gets done quickly. What puzzles me about Nero is that it spends several minutes "analyzing media" when I re-import back the Nero exported .mpg file. This makes no sense to me whatsoever. Though I guess the possibility exists that the export failed silently so it has to verify even its own creation before wasting a precious DVD on a bad burn. But there must be some way for the export to report success or failure back to the parent without having to be re-inspected again.


----------



## toots

VideoReDo is quite snappy when it comes to editing commercials out of an mpeg. Just takes a few minutes.


----------



## NIIDeep

Das Achteck said:


> DVD-lab won't load a .tivo file, but it will load and compile a 480x480 .mpg file (that is what Best and High are) without insisting on encoding it to DVD specs. If your DVD player can handle that (check at videohelp), you can save a lot of time and suffer no quality loss.


Ahh.. I see. Thanks.


----------



## ghiaman

NIIDeep said:


> Ahh.. I see. Thanks.


FYI. I found that DVD-Lab (both basic and Pro) want to demux the mpeg to seperate the audio and video streams and in many cases create a sync problem when muxing them back together. From prowling various forums, I found that this is a know issue and there did not seem to be any working solutions. You do have the option of telling it to not demux, but then the audio can drop out.

I tried for about a week to get it to work, but ended up just going back to Nero.

Take a look:

http://www.videohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=258813

I really like DVD-Lab, just could never get past the audio sync problem.


----------



## toots

Good to know.

I was about to give them money.


----------



## NIIDeep

ghiaman said:


> FYI. I found that DVD-Lab (both basic and Pro) want to demux the mpeg to seperate the audio and video streams and in many cases create a sync problem when muxing them back together. From prowling various forums, I found that this is a know issue and there did not seem to be any working solutions. You do have the option of telling it to not demux, but then the audio can drop out.
> 
> I tried for about a week to get it to work, but ended up just going back to Nero.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.videohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=258813
> 
> I really like DVD-Lab, just could never get past the audio sync problem.


hmm.. well I don't seem to have experienced any problems yet with DVD-Lab pro. The demuxing is the recommended way since people like to do "other" things to the audio and video to enhance them. In any case, I haven't seen any issues. I recall that people did mention that edited MPEGs (i.e. removing commericials) caused some audio/video sync issues. However, if you use the appropriate editors you can avoid this. Recommended are MPEG-VCR and VideoReDo.

And even with Nero people have been reporting audio/video sync issues. 
here

I've only been using DVD-Lab Pro for a few months and so far I've not seen any issues. It's a cheaper alternative to some of the more expensive s/w. But I'm sure it is not without it's own issues. For me though, audio/video sync issues are not a problem.

I was hoping to find a way to cut down the amount of time from .tivo to authored DVD. As it is, it's pretty time consuming.


----------



## Jammus

tfratzke said:


> Nice! Glad it worked for you!


Ok...I'm reading this thread like its a freaking bestseller and I'm at post 168. I have to say I'm truly amazed at what has transpired here and the combined ingenuity that has been shown.

I plan on reading the rest of this just for fun, but if someone could email me the final answer I'd really appreciate it.

If its Tfratzke's steps, then tell me. If its an even better one ...help me out.

Or point me to the key post.


----------



## Das Achteck

ghiaman said:


> FYI. I found that DVD-Lab (both basic and Pro) want to demux the mpeg to seperate the audio and video streams and in many cases create a sync problem when muxing them back together. From prowling various forums, I found that this is a know issue and there did not seem to be any working solutions. You do have the option of telling it to not demux, but then the audio can drop out.
> 
> I tried for about a week to get it to work, but ended up just going back to Nero.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.videohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=258813
> 
> I really like DVD-Lab, just could never get past the audio sync problem.


Good grief. This guy runs the mpg through VirtualDub, DVD2AVI, AVISynth, TMPGEnc and GoldWave and wonders why DVD-lab produces out of sync audio? Just load the original mpg in DVD-lab and compile it to DVD. If you want to edit first, use mpeg-vcr which is frame accurate and fast. It will also resample 44.1k audio to 48k without you having to demux. You can also tell DVD-lab to ignore a block, but that wastes space on the DVD. It will resample the audio but the mpg files under discussion here are already 48k.

DVD-lab Pro does not want to demux. If you want to, you have to tell it to. It is true that the standard version had mux issues, but I am not aware of any in the Pro version. I have put many 480x480 video, 48k audio files on DVD without ANY issues, but then I do not demux or transcode audio with DVD-lab.


----------



## DZRhino

Dear valued customer,

thank you for your email and your interest in our software.
1.)There are drivers left on your system from another burning software.
Please use the driver clean tool in order to disable these drivers.
Download cleanpack.zip from ftp://ftp9.nero.com/attach/cleanpack.zip
Extract the zipped files onto your hard disk using WinZip or WinRar.
You should now have two files: Driver-CleanTool.exe and RegistryChecker.exe.
First, run Driver-CleanTool.exe by double-clicking it.
Driver-CleanTool will deactivate drivers that caused problems in Nero in the past.
Confirm the deactivation of the drivers displayed in order to prevent known driver conflicts from reoccurring in the future. 
These drivers also exist, with values, in the registry in Windows NT, 2000 and XP.
In order to ensure that these are also deactivated you will need to run the RegistryChecker file.

The Registry Checker will run very quickly. It is likely that you won't see any action after double clicking the file. 
Note: Running the Registry Checker is not necessary for Windows ME, 98SE, 98 or 95.
2.)The NVE problem is a known problem. Please be patient until we will solve the problem with the next Update.


----------



## toots

Does that mean they might fix it?

Still having 100% success with the "add to NVE as soon as TiVo Desktop starts downloading, exit, then restart after the download's complete" method.

And still happy with NVE's results otherwise.


----------



## RonnieT24

Sounds like they are fairly committed to fixing it. Not surprising.. nobody (except Microsoft) likes to acknowledge that there are bugs in their software that they're just going to force users to "live with." Still the concept of a damn software package that insists on removing the components of other packages that do the same thing offends me greatly. Why the hell can't I run more than one vendor's version of a tool?


----------



## smithrl

Jammus said:


> Ok...I'm reading this thread like its a freaking bestseller and I'm at post 168. I have to say I'm truly amazed at what has transpired here and the combined ingenuity that has been shown.
> 
> I plan on reading the rest of this just for fun, but if someone could email me the final answer I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> If its Tfratzke's steps, then tell me. If its an even better one ...help me out.
> 
> Or point me to the key post.


gosh, I don't want to ruin the plot, but you can try this:

********************************************
SPOILERS AHEAD  
********************************************

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2649219&&#post2649219


----------



## DPF

DZRhino,

What were the problems you inquired about? Just to be clear.

-DPF


----------



## RonnieT24

DPF said:


> DZRhino,
> 
> What were the problems you inquired about? Just to be clear.
> 
> -DPF


Even though I don't have TivoToGo I read the post about the problems and how to work around them anyway.. figuring that I will get it someday.. Anyway it struck me that dude was working with VCDs.. and in my (admittedly limited) experience the quality loss on VCDs was unacceptable. I only burned two before I quit and in both cases I had to sacrifice too much video quality to fit just a one hour show on a VCD. I was curious as to the experiences of others.. Anybody else able to get high quality stuff on VCD? The ones I burned were right at the outset of my video burning journey so maybe knowing what I know now I could do better.. but since I get just wonderful resolution on DVD and I can fit two shows on each one AND the fact that they are down to less than 50 cents each even for name brand DVDs ( I just bought 50 Memorex 8x DVD+Rs for 17.99) .. I wonder if it's even worth it.


----------



## simmike

With DVD burners and media so cheap, there is really zero point to VCD, or even SVCD. Granted VCD is smaller than DVD video, but isn't DIVX even smaller and better quality? The whole reason for VCD was before DVD burners were introduced.


----------



## oaninc

DZRhino said:


> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> 2) Select 'Make Movie'
> 3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
> 4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
> 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
> 6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
> 7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
> 8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
> 9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
> 9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.
> 
> Additional info: I had some problems getting Nero through the longer shows, so I sent them a support question with the complete log. Their answer was: "Please deactivate the "burn at once" mode before bruning so the process will be finished succesfully.
> Additional please bring your Nero up to date.
> You can download the latest Nero 6 update from :
> 
> I really appreciate all the help and advice in this thread since I want to burn DVDs from TivoTogo and MyDVD is a nightmare. So I tried your advice, and I updated my Nero. But when I open Nero Vision Express 3 SE, I don't get a choice of "Make Movie." The closest I get is "Make CD: Other Video Format" which tells me I need to buy an additional plugin. Do you have any advice?


----------



## RonnieT24

oaninc said:


> DZRhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> 2) Select 'Make Movie'
> 3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
> 4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
> 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
> 6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
> 7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
> 8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
> 9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
> 9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.
> 
> Additional info: I had some problems getting Nero through the longer shows, so I sent them a support question with the complete log. Their answer was: "Please deactivate the "burn at once" mode before bruning so the process will be finished succesfully.
> Additional please bring your Nero up to date.
> You can download the latest Nero 6 update from :
> 
> I really appreciate all the help and advice in this thread since I want to burn DVDs from TivoTogo and MyDVD is a nightmare. So I tried your advice, and I updated my Nero. But when I open Nero Vision Express 3 SE, I don't get a choice of "Make Movie." The closest I get is "Make CD: Other Video Format" which tells me I need to buy an additional plugin. Do you have any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I would do is make sure you have the full Nero Ultra update. The only reason these menu options might be missing from your install is if your install did not complete successfully or you didn't download the whole thing. There are 6 separate packages to the Nero Ultra update.. I don't think you can get everything to work if you just take bits and pieces, though by rights you probably SHOULD..
> 
> On my NVE3 screen I have the following options:
> 
> Make DVD >
> Make CD >
> Record Directory to VR
> Make Movie
> Make Slide Show... >
> Capture Viedo to Hard Drive
> Open Saved Project or Disc Image
> 
> If you don't have these I have to suspect a bad install. Also I believe you can accomplish the same thing using Make DVD because from there you can import and then convert the .tivo (or whatever format) files.
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Ronnie T.
Click to expand...


----------



## greg_burns

RonnieT24 said:


> If you don't have these I have to suspect a bad install.


Or he has Nero Vision Express 3 _SE_.


----------



## Matunuck

Just to add a little more info for those with the OEM version of NVE (ie. NeroVision Express SE) the DVD-Video plug you need to be able to burn .tivo files is available at Nero's site. It is $24.95 and that gets you a working serial number to open the plug-in.

I went that root and was burning a disc within minutes...worked great. Better than spending $50 for Sonic.


----------



## RonnieT24

What's Nero Vision Express SE? I don't even see that as an option on the Nero website. Is that one of the ones that comes with a burner? I mean I have four versions of Nero, all of which came with burners I've bought over the years. I got Nero 6 with my last burner and used that to get the free upgrade to 6.6 Ultra. Everything seems to work like a charm after that. I'm even back down to around 20-25 minutes for my burn process, including the transcoding step. I have learned that it's NOT necessary to export the changes as I had previously thought. Nero seems to fly right through transcoding my 90 minutes of video in about 15-18 minutes and the burn itself takes 5-7. 

I have also learned another speed tip in my latest travels. Those of you who like creating chapters in your video so you can leap around in the video will also like this. NVE saves your clip points where you've clipped commericial and if you click on "create chapters" it will take you to the chapter edit page. Once there, you can click on the next to last icon, which is 'add c hapter for each video' NVE will insert a chapter mark at each transition point, thus creating an easy means of leaping to different segments of the video. That way when you go away and do something else and have to remove your DVD you don't have to start watching again from the beginning if that is not what you desire. Nor do you have to fast forward. You can just hit 'next' and bounce to the segment you left off at.


----------



## davezatz

RonnieT24 said:


> What's Nero Vision Express SE? I don't even see that as an option on the Nero website. Is that one of the ones that comes with a burner?


The SE version that does _not_ burn DVD's is usually OEM software with CDRW or CDRW/DVD drives. The version bundled with DVD burners, generally burns DVDs.


----------



## YankeeRudi

RonnieT24 said:


> I have learned that it's NOT necessary to export the changes as I had previously thought. Nero seems to fly right through transcoding my 90 minutes of video in about 15-18 minutes and the burn itself takes 5-7.


The way I am getting my shows from Tivo to a DVD is the way that DZRhino originally described it. It has worked well for me (except for the occasional editing freeze from Nero). It does take a total of about 7 hours to burn 2 one hour shows onto DVD (with maybe a total of 15 minutes interaction):
- 2 Hours each to transfer from Tivo to PC (wireless)
- 2 to 3 Minutes each to cut out commercials
- 1 Hour each to export to mpg
- 20 to 25 minutes to burn the DVD (4x disks)

Can you explain what you mean about the "Not necessary to export"? 
Are you saying that I could skip the export to mpg? 
How does Nero transcode your video 90 minute video in 15-18 minutes?
Were these Tivo files that you burned to DVD?

Rudi


----------



## RonnieT24

YankeeRudi said:


> The way I am getting my shows from Tivo to a DVD is the way that DZRhino originally described it. It has worked well for me (except for the occasional editing freeze from Nero). It does take a total of about 7 hours to burn 2 one hour shows onto DVD (with maybe a total of 15 minutes interaction):
> - 2 Hours each to transfer from Tivo to PC (wireless)
> - 2 to 3 Minutes each to cut out commercials
> - 1 Hour each to export to mpg
> - 20 to 25 minutes to burn the DVD (4x disks)
> 
> Can you explain what you mean about the "Not necessary to export"?
> Are you saying that I could skip the export to mpg?
> How does Nero transcode your video 90 minute video in 15-18 minutes?
> Were these Tivo files that you burned to DVD?
> 
> Rudi


Okay I see several flaws in this method.

1) Why 2 hours to transfer from TiVo to PC? Why use wireless?

Can you not hardware that sucker? Won't that drastically improve your transfer times? If the answer is no then I would seriously consider investing $100 in a separate USB capture device that will at worst record 1 hour of video in 1 hour. 1/2X transfer rate is way unacceptable IMHO. Does the TivoToGo support Gbit Ethernet? If so that's really the way to go. I used to move these 3Gb files between my destops in a couple of minutes .. before I fried the motherboard on my 2nd desktop.. more on that later.

2) I don't know if Nero ca transcode .tivo files on the fly (during the burn process ) but it has no trouble transcoding my mpeg2 files that I capture from the USB device realtime. As I said it takes about 15-18 minutes to do my 90 minutes of video. I understand that this may not be an apples to apples comparison since I don't do the .tivo thing but if Nero knows how to transcode them at all then exporting them should not be necessary. I have no explanation for it at present but I found that the export process didn't seem to help my burn step go any faster. In fact exporting took pretty much the same amount of time as my normal transcode process during burn and then I had to re-import the changes, and watch Nero STILL 15-20 minutes (sometimes more) transcoding my exported result.

At any rate my experience is not based on the .tivo method, and unless someone reports some serious advancements in the speed at which that happens, it never will be. I am perfectly content to either capture the video to my USB drive via my capture device or fire off a capture job when I go to bed or leave for work. The only drawback to this approach is that it completely sequential and interactive. I can't copy multiple shows in one session. But here is what I do:

1) Watch/capture show on USB drive attached to my laptop. The capture device reads from the S-Video out of the Tivo box. I use piggyback cables to route the audio to the capture device as well.

2) Move the USB drive up to my desktop and do my editing.

3) Burn the shows onto DVD. I currently use 8X media. I originally bought some cheapo no-name brand (9.99 for 50) but am seeing about a 20% burn failure rate on those so I won't be buying any more of those when they're gone.

When I'm done now the only reason to export is to save the disk space as the exported files will take up roughly 1.4 Gb less space than the originals depending which quality setting you choose. It bears stating that when you select "high" quality the saved export will use almost exactly the same amount of space as the orginal even after clipping commercials. Yet another quirk I can't yet explain.

7 hours to burn one friggin hour onto DVD simply is unbearable to me. If I count the original capture, which I could ignore technically since that's also when I watch the show, I take one hour to capture it. About 10-15 minutes to edit it the way I want and 10 burn it. Since I typically work with two episodes at a time I can double the times and come up with 2 hours to capture, 30 minutes to edit and 20 minutes to burn working out to roughly 3 hours to record 2 one hour shows. And I'm looking ways to shorten even that. One shortcut I sometimes take is I fastforward through the commercials as I watch it but sometimes that actually ADDS time to the clipping process because it's trickier to locate the commerical breaks when they're only 10 seconds long. So there's a tradeoff there. What I've taken to doing now is watching the show in its entirety, bouncing through the commercials, then kicking off the actual capture overnight when I go to bed. As soon as I get enough shows saved to warrant taking the USB drive upstairs I go into edit mode. It's 200Gb beast so I got lazy and am now more than 30 episodes behind in my editing. Losing my other desktop really slowed me down and it's taken me two weeks to finally win a bid on a new motherboard on Ebay.. hopefully I will get my other desktop back in working order and be able to work two projects simultaneously and really economize my time.


----------



## hth9

I've burned several .tivo recordings to DVD using NVE 2. As others have reported with NVE 2, I haven't had any problems with the process. However, I've compared the DVDs to the original TiVo recordings and notice that the tint in all of them is significantly shifted towards the red. It's especially noticeable with skin tones. Anybody have any idea why this would be happening? I've used TiVo best quality recordings and 704x480 resolution on the DVD. Usually standard D1 bit rate, but sometimes cut back to fit the recording onto a single DVD. Same result in both cases.


----------



## rog

RonnieT24 said:


> Why 2 hours to transfer from TiVo to PC? Why use wireless?
> 
> Can you not hardware that sucker? Won't that drastically improve your transfer times? If the answer is no then I would seriously consider investing $100 in a separate USB capture device that will at worst record 1 hour of video in 1 hour. 1/2X transfer rate is way unacceptable IMHO. Does the TiVoToGo support Gbit Ethernet? If so that's really the way to go.


I just wanted to clear up the networking aspects of TiVoToGo here.

Hard-wiring will speeds things up a bit, but the transfers won't even come close to the theoretical 100Mb/s transfer speeds of a full duplex 100Mb connection. Gigabit networking is not supported at all, no. The TiVo needs a USB network adapter. There is a very small list of supported adapters (wired and wireless).

The problem is that there is a serious bottleneck at the TiVo (outside of the networking components) when it is preparing the .TiVo files for transfer. This is why 802.11g transfers are not much better than 802.11b transfers. And why wired transfers aren't too much better either.

Multi-room Viewing (MRV) seems to fare better - it doesn't share this bottleneck apparently.

So, yes, all your other comments are kind of an "apples and oranges" type of thing. For those of us without hacked TiVo's, we're stuck with these slow TiVoToGo transfers.


----------



## RonnieT24

rog said:


> I just wanted to clear up the networking aspects of TiVoToGo here.
> 
> Hard-wiring will speeds things up a bit, but the transfers won't even come close to the theoretical 100Mb/s transfer speeds of a full duplex 100Mb connection. Gigabit networking is not supported at all, no. The TiVo needs a USB network adapter. There is a very small list of supported adapters (wired and wireless).
> 
> The problem is that there is a serious bottleneck at the TiVo (outside of the networking components) when it is preparing the .TiVo files for transfer. This is why 802.11g transfers are not much better than 802.11b transfers. And why wired transfers aren't too much better either.
> 
> Multi-room Viewing (MRV) seems to fare better - it doesn't share this bottleneck apparently.
> 
> So, yes, all your other comments are kind of an "apples and oranges" type of thing. For those of us without hacked TiVo's, we're stuck with these slow TiVoToGo transfers.


Thanks for clearing that up.. Seems to me like TivoToGo is a literally and figuratively a waste of time. Hopefully the Tivo engineers are working on some way to improve the outbound performance. If they can't do that then there is certainly no point in going that route. My capture device can't speed things up at all but he sure as hell doesn't slow it down on me either. Likewise I've noted ZERO degradation in video quality between my DVDs and the TiVo itself. In fact if you let Nero recode to progressive scan or interlace depending on the type of player you have you can actually see better video quality off the DVD versus the TiVo. In my case, because my player does component video (RGB) output which produces a VERY high quality picture. This enables me to see better video on my player than I get from the TiVo. At least it looks that way to me. I thought it was just me until my son walked in while I was screening one of my burns and noticed the same thing.. So I have at least one other party who agrees that my burns look better than what we see on the TiVo.

I guess TivoToGo seemed like a great idea at the outset but it certainly it appears that the implementation leaves much to be desire. Perhaps the next release will address some of these issues. Otherwise my interest in it will remain nil.


----------



## rog

For what it's worth, I don't find the TiVoToGo experience to be all that bad.

I just transfer any programs I want to burn (or view on my PC) overnight. I select them before going to bed, hit transfer, and then... whala... in the morning they are ready to go. Not that big of a deal once you get used to it.

For me, there is a lot of value in TiVoToGo. I will admit I have a setup that is ideal for it, however. I have a S-Video output on my PC which goes to a TV in my bedroom. So I can transfer recorded shows from the TiVo in the den, then watch them on the TV in the bedroom (through the PC) later.

And if I want to burn a DVD to show a program to a friend, or for archiving, I can do that too.

Having said that, I too hope that they are working on improving transfer speed. It would be nice.


----------



## reghir

Update for Windows XP (KB886716)
When you try to convert your video production in Adobe Premiere Pro to an MPEG-2 (Moving Pictures Experts Group 2) format, the .mp2 file is not converted, and either Adobe Premiere Pro or your Microsoft Windows XP-based computer may stop responding.
Released 3/25/05


----------



## jgcraig

tfratzke - shoot me and put me out of my misery... or send me a pm. I have no hair left!!


----------



## darnell32

would anybody know why I dont have volume anymore after I transfer shows to my pc?


----------



## jrath

tfratzke -- I would also be interested in the info you've been distributing. Please PM? 

Thanks!


----------



## jpn2579

WinAVI solved the confusion problems for me, it appears.

Transfer the recording off the TiVo to your PC.
(Backup the file if you can allocate the huge amount of space a dupe will occupy for this process, as the transfer time is still pretty slow, even though I'm using a hard-wired ethernet connection. An hour-long recording takes 40 minutes or so to send to the PC.)

Also, I use an external, high-speed hard disk for storage of the backup, and process the file on another high-speed drive internally, make sure LOTS of free space on this drive.

WinAVI can AND will read the .tivo files.
It will ask for your Media code password,
and then you will have the option of converting the file to a number of formats,
including MPEG, AVI, Real Player format, and (drumroll please), VOB files for DVD burning!

In other words, the multi-step process is gone, and Sonic isn't used.
It's just transfer, convert & burn with the program of your choice.

I found WinAVI with google, and there is a free trial on their site. Nag text is present until you register, but then it has worked well enough for me so far.

It's not tremendously speedy, but at least its a process that is an all-in-one file conversion.

I like programs that can handle all the naughty, nasty details for me. I appreciate all the suggestions from various people, but having to run three (or more) different programs, some of which you have to pay for, total price more than WinAVI, was not appealing.

Anyway, that's my two cents.

Jason


----------



## RonnieT24

At the risk of offending the burn gods I have actually gotten to the point where I can now reliably create DVDs from my TiVo recordings via my capture device. In the past 5 days I've burned about 10 discs and only had one failure, which was the result of a system crash that turned out to be because my sound card was not properly seated and was crashing my system sometimes when it tried to play sounds. Since I fixed that I have burned 7 or 8 discs in a row with no problems. I now feel like I have a good system working and should be able to finish off my TV show project here within a couple of weeks and then I can move on to my personal videos which will probably be trickier because there's probably less regularity to what I'll want to clip in or out. But that's a discussion for another board. I do hereby wholeheartedly endorse Nero as the tool of choice. Having tried all the others and had miserable results I can now say that Nero is the most comprehensive, most reliable and most flexible of all the tools I've come across, though I have not tried WinAVI as cited above. Unless someone can assert that it will give me orders of magnitude better speed and/or video quality, I probably never will. 

Oh and another user tip I just discovered. On the Nero "menu creation" screen there is a selection labeled "background clip." If you select that one, you can have a small video clip playing in the background as your menus are being presented. I clipped out the opening credits of my show and now have those playing in the background, complete with theme music, as soon as I insert my DVD. Gives it a much more professional look and feel. You can select how long you want the loop to be as well. I didn't see any limit to it. The opening credits of my show takes about an even minute so that's what I went with. Once I'm satisfied that that works reliably I will probably just stop saving that portion of the show on my burns, since I normally fast-forward through it anyway.. 

Ronnie T.


----------



## tfratzke

jgcraig said:


> tfratzke - shoot me and put me out of my misery... or send me a pm. I have no hair left!!


Done. Good Luck!


----------



## smithrl

jgcraig said:


> tfratzke - shoot me and put me out of my misery... or send me a pm. I have no hair left!!





tfratzke said:


> Done. Good Luck!


The suspense is killing me. Did you shoot him or send him a PM ?


----------



## ekriega

Tony,

Can you send me (PM) your latest info for speeding up the TiVo to DVD process?

Thanks.


----------



## kronemerk

A PM to help spped the process would be appreciated as well

Thanks

Keith


----------



## gsking1

LordKronos said:


> Have you noticed if it has anything to do with the file size or movie length? So far I've only tried 2 tivo files. The first one was 1.3 GB (30 minutes) and I had no trouble with it at all. The second one was 5.0GB (2 hours), and nothing I could do could get it into NVE without the video ending up horribly corrupted. I tried clearing the cache and other tricks...none of it worked. I didn't feel like spending 3 hours downloading the movie from TiVo again, so I was thinking about your post. I figured maybe that when loading it into NVE while it is still download, the reason it works might be because the file is small when you import it initially. On import, NVE definitely treats long video differently. My 30 minute video got imported as 1 segment, but my 2 hour video got split into 5 segments.
> 
> Anyway, so here is what I did. File A.tivo is my 5GB file, and B.tivo is my 1.3 GB file. 1) started a project in NVE
> 2) imported B.tivo.
> 3) save the project and closed NVE
> 4) renamed B.tivo to C.tivo
> 5) renamed A.tivo to B.tivo
> 6) opened the saved project in NVE
> 
> Now, NVE knew that the project included the B.tivo file, and when it opened it, it analyzed the file once again, but this time it kept it in one piece instead of 5 segments. The video now works perfectly.
> 
> Next thing I'm going to try is just getting a small 10 second recording off of my TiVo. This will be a really small clip that I can just keep on my hard drive (only take up a MB or so of space). My prediction is that I will be able to import this file into NVE and then use the rename trick above to get any video to load. Not sure when I'll get around to trying this out, but I'll keep my fingers crossed when I do.


Thanks for your help. This seems to have worked.


----------



## fbara

Tony,

Can you please PM me with the info? Thanks! :up:


-------------------
Frank


----------



## PrestoChango

I would greatly appreciate a PM to simplify the process.

I have killed days on this already.

Thank you 

Chad


----------



## srcohen

Kudos to jpn2579. WinAVI solved all my problems. I think TTG is fantastic. 

I can now copy shows from my TIVO to my computer; convert to DVD player format (using WINAVI and my MAK); edit out commercials and burn to a DVD (using NeroVison Express 2) that plays in my regular DVD player with no hiccups or issues. 

Transfer and burning times are as reported elsewhere in these threads. 

And, as far as I know, I am not violating my TIVO agreement. 

Again, kudos to jpn2579 and to everyone who has researched this issue.


----------



## ksatterwhite

I am having trouble with the Tivo files. I am using a full verion of NVE 3. I click on Make Movie. Then select a file from My Tivo Recordings. When I add to project all I get is the audio track, not the video. I thought maybe it just was showing on my PC. But, I burned a test DVD. No video. Only audio. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Kracko

ksatterwhite said:


> I am having trouble with the Tivo files. I am using a full verion of NVE 3. I click on Make Movie. Then select a file from My Tivo Recordings. When I add to project all I get is the audio track, not the video. I thought maybe it just was showing on my PC. But, I burned a test DVD. No video. Only audio. Anyone else have this problem?


I was having this problem and none of the suggestions on this forum fixed the problem for me. I finally contacted Nero support and they helped me fix it. Here is their reply which helped. I dowloaded ftp://ftp9.nero.com/attach/cleanpack.zip and ran both programs in the zip file. For me it was the registry program that fixed my problem.

==========================================
Dear valued customer,

thank you for your email and your interest in our software.

1. There are drivers left on your system from another burning software.
Please use the driver clean tool in order to disable these drivers.
Download cleanpack.zip from ftp://ftp9.nero.com/attach/cleanpack.zip
Extract the zipped files onto your hard disk using WinZip or WinRar.
You should now have two files: Driver-CleanTool.exe and RegistryChecker.exe.
First, run Driver-CleanTool.exe by double-clicking it.
Driver-CleanTool will deactivate drivers that caused problems in Nero in the past.
Confirm the deactivation of the drivers displayed in order to prevent known driver conflicts from reoccurring in the future. 
These drivers also exist, with values, in the registry in Windows NT, 2000 and XP.
In order to ensure that these are also deactivated you will need to run the RegistryChecker file.

The Registry Checker will run very quickly. It is likely that you won't see any action after double clicking the file. 
Note: Running the Registry Checker is not necessary for Windows ME, 98SE, 98 or 95.

2. NeroVision Express does not support all capture cards at the moment.
Unfortunately the support for capture cards cannot be implemented automatically, because every capture-card has it's own interface.
As result we have to test and implement each capture card separately. This procedure is very time consuming.

Please visit our website where you can find a list of tested and supported capture cards. 
http://www.nero.com/us/capture_devices.php
As we are still testing capture cards we will update the list regularly, so your card will be added in future updates.

Should you have any other request, please don't hesitate to contact us again.

Best regards

Dan Liedtke
Nero Technical Support

Nero AG
Im Stoeckmaedle 18
76307 Karlsbad
Germany
Fax : ++49 (0)7248 928 499
http://www.nero.com


----------



## StuartLarkin

ksatterwhite said:


> I am having trouble with the Tivo files. I am using a full verion of NVE 3. I click on Make Movie. Then select a file from My Tivo Recordings. When I add to project all I get is the audio track, not the video. I thought maybe it just was showing on my PC. But, I burned a test DVD. No video. Only audio. Anyone else have this problem?


Did you recently update NERO? This is one of 2 symptoms I had recently that this patch fixes-

http://ww2.nero.com/enu/Patch_for_NVE3.html

EDIT: I see that doing the clean fixed your problem - for me, running the quick patch did....


----------



## ksatterwhite

Thanks for the replies. I have tried both. Nothing has worked. There weren't any other drivers detected. The registry checker indicated that it fixed some problems. But, still nothing. 

I'm also having trouble burning to DVD-R's. I have an external MadDog (USB). No problem with DVD+R's. I have now found numerous threads all over the net on this problem. But, that's a whole other problem in itself. 

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm willing to try anything at this point. I don't want to use Sonic.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## dthrock

tfratzke said:


> Done. Good Luck!


I could us a PM with this info. I havent suffered the agony yet and dont want to :_) Ill start with the easy fast method first.

D


----------



## ksatterwhite

Does anyone else still have problems burning .tivo files w/ Nero? I have upgraded to the full version of Nero and d/l all the upgrades. I can add .tivo files to my project, but there is not a video track...just audio. I can't figure out how to make it work. I refuse to use Sonic. I prefer Nero. 

Please let me know...

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## greg_burns

ksatterwhite said:


> I have upgraded to the full version of Nero and d/l all the upgrades. I can add .tivo files to my project, but there is not a video track...just audio. I can't figure out how to make it work.


Take a look at this thread thread.

Downloading the patch will fix the audio only issue. Getting everything else to work right is buried in this thread. 

Good luck!


----------



## drdigital1

Downloaded "WinAVI Video Converter". Selected Menu-->format convert-->any to DVD/vcd/... Selected .tivo file for conversion. Prompted and entered playback password. Getting error message: "Floating point division by zero". Result: no conversion.
Any ideas?


----------



## ocntscha

drdigital1 said:


> Downloaded "WinAVI Video Converter". Selected Menu-->format convert-->any to DVD/vcd/... Selected .tivo file for conversion. Prompted and entered playback password. Getting error message: "Floating point division by zero". Result: no conversion.
> Any ideas?


Computers don't let you divide by zero. I always hated that. You could try dividing by something real close to zero like .1.


----------



## drdigital1

ocntscha, you write "You could try dividing by something real close to zero like .1."
I am not dividing anything. I just selected a couple of .tivo files and ran the conversion program. Program failed everytime and gave the error message mentioned. It converts fine non .tivo files. There must be a bug on how it handles this file type. Any ideas anyone? Just don't tell me to stop dividing by zero


----------



## billmannor

drdigital1 said:


> ocntscha, you write "You could try dividing by something real close to zero like .1."
> I am not dividing anything. I just selected a couple of .tivo files and ran the conversion program. Program failed everytime and gave the error message mentioned. It converts fine non .tivo files. There must be a bug on how it handles this file type. Any ideas anyone? Just don't tell me to stop dividing by zero


It's your codecs. I get weird messages with Winavi all the time, changing codecs around seems to fix it but of course breaks 12 other programs.


----------



## satmaster

Is anyone else having this problem. I downloaded 'Nero-6.6.0.12.exe' upgrade.
If I try to import video into the make DVD module nero will look at the video and come up with a error box with a hex dump with a option to email the error box. 

The email never gets sent to nero because they are trying to access a SMTP server which is not allowed by all big US ISP's. 

I have uninstalled, reinstalled erased the cache over and over to finaly find that it only does this if I try to load a file that is in the Tivo Video directory. If I move the file to My Videos it loads just like before.

Is nero' s solution to not being able to load .tivo files right just to ban the directory?


----------



## greg_burns

satmaster said:


> Is anyone else having this problem. I downloaded 'Nero-6.6.0.12.exe' upgrade.
> If I try to import video into the make DVD module nero will look at the video and come up with a error box with a hex dump with a option to email the error box.


Take a look at this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=236446


----------



## wvumountie

I have NVE3 and have followed the step by step instructions to create a movie. I have installed the smcpatch, with no luck. When I import the .tivo all that comes along is the audio files, with a black screen. My .tivo plays fine in my Windows Media Player 10 both audio and Video are just fine. Any Ideas?


----------



## RonnieT24

wvumountie said:


> I have NVE3 and have followed the step by step instructions to create a movie. I have installed the smcpatch, with no luck. When I import the .tivo all that comes along is the audio files, with a black screen. My .tivo plays fine in my Windows Media Player 10 both audio and Video are just fine. Any Ideas?


When things don't work.. and everything appears to be in order, the only way to get to the bottom of it is to strip the process down to each component. You need to go back to the beginning of your process and find out what components are involved. Try importing something other than the .tivo files. See if you can write those out. If that works then try to isolate the part that operates on the .tivo files. I don't have Tivo2go so I have no idea what that might be.. but one thing you might do is save and read the burn log when you burn. There are typically all manner of clues as to what might be going wrong there. You can burn to an image file or a folder so you don't have to waste discs..


----------



## suggest THIS

I have a favor to ask on anyone who received from tfratzke a pm detailing his method of burning .tivo files to DVD without transcoding: would you pm a copy to me? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## colwildcat

I finally got fed up with trying to get Nero to work. Tried everything on this forum, and more, and still only 1 out of every 4 would work, and nothing over 30 minutes long would work. Spent the 49.99 on the Sonic program because I was just sick of dealing with it.

Works great, no issues.


----------



## MalachiConstant

Would someone please PM the 'tfratzke method' to me? Thank you.


----------



## Javalsu

I've got Nero Vision 3 SE and I don't have a make movie option, I also can't export. Does anyone know how to trim and edit with SE other than that it works fine.


----------



## RonnieT24

Javalsu said:


> I've got Nero Vision 3 SE and I don't have a make movie option, I also can't export. Does anyone know how to trim and edit with SE other than that it works fine.


If "Make Movie" is not available on the main screen go into "Make DVD" and look for "edit movie" from there. That should get you top the same screen as "make movie."


----------



## 1stu1

i have a series 2 tivo, tivotogo 7.1b and nero 6. i've transferred about 30 half hour tv episodes from the tivo to my desktop. suddenly, after the upgrade to 7.1b i think, the audio on many of the episodes has "disappeared". i've tried re-transferring and it still doesn't work.

any suggestions?

help!


----------



## Javalsu

The problem was that I was using nero enterprise edition and not ultra.

But I've run into a new problem. If I record some thing in high quality, nero vision handles it just fine. But if it's recorded in best quality, then ner seperates it into two segments and I can't rejoin them to edit as an mpg.


----------



## RonnieT24

Javalsu said:


> The problem was that I was using nero enterprise edition and not ultra.
> 
> But I've run into a new problem. If I record some thing in high quality, nero vision handles it just fine. But if it's recorded in best quality, then ner seperates it into two segments and I can't rejoin them to edit as an mpg.


When I export my edits through NVE it always splits it into two segments. Usually at the 1.5 Gb boundary. I always assumed it was some sort of programmatic limit. Thing is, it's a very simple matter to use/edit the two segments if I want to work with the files later. All I have to do is import both pieces and then I can edit them per normal. Also I don't think I have an option that is higher than "high" quality. Must be some differences out there.


----------



## Javalsu

RonnieT24 said:


> When I export my edits through NVE it always splits it into two segments. Usually at the 1.5 Gb boundary. I always assumed it was some sort of programmatic limit. Thing is, it's a very simple matter to use/edit the two segments if I want to work with the files later. All I have to do is import both pieces and then I can edit them per normal. Also I don't think I have an option that is higher than "high" quality. Must be some differences out there.


Thanks for the help, but it splits the file before I export it. And I was unclear by what I meant by split. It's very odd, it splits the file into two equal length (time) files, but, the image is very garbled, you can almost make out the top half, but the rest is a lost cause.

Java


----------



## NolesFan

1stu1 said:


> i have a series 2 tivo, tivotogo 7.1b and nero 6. i've transferred about 30 half hour tv episodes from the tivo to my desktop. suddenly, after the upgrade to 7.1b i think, the audio on many of the episodes has "disappeared". i've tried re-transferring and it still doesn't work.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> help!


I have had a similar issue, I can get the Nero to convert okay, the video comes through best when I leave the TiVo Desktop software running as I use Nero to import the movie and do the initial conversion. However, when I save the file (I would prefer to have just an MPG of the whole show and then edit THAT file in my high-end video edit software), I get no audio stream. Now, when I play the MPG output in Media Player, the audio is there, but when I import the MPG output file into ANY of my editting suites, there is no audio stream.

I even tried dragging the tivo file to the Audio Track line in Nero and re-saving the file. No change. ARGH.

Does anyone have an idea for this? Thanks.


----------



## RonnieT24

Javalsu said:


> Thanks for the help, but it splits the file before I export it. And I was unclear by what I meant by split. It's very odd, it splits the file into two equal length (time) files, but, the image is very garbled, you can almost make out the top half, but the rest is a lost cause.
> 
> Java


Sounds like a bigger problem. Does it split it into two equal times files no matter what the length or is it on some size boundary? I cannot imagine why it would do the time thing unless that's like a restriction of the demo version or something. A little carrot to get you to pay the money.. Whatever the reason it sounds like a royal pain in the azz. The only advice I can offer is maybe redownload and reinstall. Perhaps something got corruptied in transit on you.


----------



## ChrisNYC

I've been out of the loop on this thread for a while, but I'd like to start burning DVD's again. Would somebidy be so kind to PM me the current rundown of the Tfratzke method? Thanks.


----------



## bburns

The patch from Nero and the Clean package didn't work for me.
Can't see the tivo clip in nero and audio is choppy

Any help with this?....please

I bought the full addition of Nero and it is updated


----------



## hornby

I have a different problem. NVE3 worked fine with Tivo files recorded at high resolution. Medium resolution files do not work for me - basically a garbled output results though it will still burn. 

Any ideas? thanks very much


----------



## Profaneone

hornby said:


> I have a different problem. NVE3 worked fine with Tivo files recorded at high resolution. Medium resolution files do not work for me - basically a garbled output results though it will still burn.
> 
> Any ideas? thanks very much


Hornby -

It is my understanding that programs must be recorded in high or best quality in order to be transcoded to a compliant DVD format. Others will be able to explain it in greater detail, but "basic" and "medium" recording results in a resolution of 352x480. "High" and "best" recording results in a resolution of 480x480. The higher resolution is needed to transcode properly.


----------



## thorntons

I apologize ahead of time if I am posting to the incorrect thread but some of the posts seem to know what they are talking about with MyDVD. Last night I downloaded the free Sonic MyDVD (used the link off of TiVo's website) & it downloaded MyDVD Slideshow. I understand that this may be an incorrect link & you can't do anything about that but I am wondering if anyone else has downloaded the trial version & received the same software? I see no where that will actually give you the correct software on a trial basis. I tried to go through the tutorial on Sonic's website for burning DVD's w/ MyDVD & what they sent me in the download link is not the software that allows you to burn DVD's (or @ least from what I can tell.) Some of you mentioned that you do have MyDVD & have used it successfully. Can you tell me if you paid for it or downloaded a trial version? I really would like a trial before paying money & from the sounds of it MyDVD isn't all that it's cracked up to be. I do have Nero Ultra 6 installed & have been looking through trying to follow those directions that have been posted. Also using Nero Express. (Just found that post so I will try that later tonight.)

Thanks in advance for the help.

~SAT


----------



## RonnieT24

thorntons said:


> I apologize ahead of time if I am posting to the incorrect thread but some of the posts seem to know what they are talking about with MyDVD. Last night I downloaded the free Sonic MyDVD (used the link off of TiVo's website) & it downloaded MyDVD Slideshow. I understand that this may be an incorrect link & you can't do anything about that but I am wondering if anyone else has downloaded the trial version & received the same software? I see no where that will actually give you the correct software on a trial basis. I tried to go through the tutorial on Sonic's website for burning DVD's w/ MyDVD & what they sent me in the download link is not the software that allows you to burn DVD's (or @ least from what I can tell.) Some of you mentioned that you do have MyDVD & have used it successfully. Can you tell me if you paid for it or downloaded a trial version? I really would like a trial before paying money & from the sounds of it MyDVD isn't all that it's cracked up to be. I do have Nero Ultra 6 installed & have been looking through trying to follow those directions that have been posted. Also using Nero Express. (Just found that post so I will try that later tonight.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> ~SAT


My advice to you would be to spend your time and energy trying to figure out how to get Nero to work. Futzing with Sonic MyDVD will cause hair loss, ulcers and heart disease. Okay not really but it sure seemed like messing with it was draining the life out of me when I played with it. If you can get the free version to work then go with it. But I would not count on Sonic as my primary DVD editing software. Too many bugs, too many failed burns and horrible performance are just three of the reasons why not.. Frustration is just a bonus!


----------



## thorntons

Thanks I appreciate the response. I will try to work w/ Nero tonight.


----------



## Anthony222

Thanks Windohpain! 

Now that catch files are cleared I no longer have the "Torn picture and sound issues" I've been having, when trying to edit cirtain .tivo files using Nero. I'm so happy I don't have to purchase/replace the editing software I already have, and am happy with. 

Thanks again! Tony


----------



## Anthony222

DarkStar999 said:


> This method worked great for my garbled files. Thanks Windohpain!!!!
> 
> It's weird, my 30min shows import fine into Nero. 1hr and longer get split into part and are garbled upon playback/edit in NVE3.
> 
> Windopain's method of A, B, then 3 restores the garbled/split shows to one part which is no longer garbled.
> 
> Thanks again.


Amen!

this method worked great for my files with Torn picture and sound, when trying to use NVE3.

Windowpain's method; A, B then 3 restores the Torn picture and sound, and now I can sleep at night to the sound of DVDs burning.

Thanks again.


----------



## DavidM348

I still don't have the 7.1 update yet for TivoToGo, but a friend with a Series 2 does and needed some help converting, so I offered to help. I studied all the methods described in this forum. After trying all sorts of software combinations (including Sonic MyDVD, NVE3, WinAVI, new codecs) and many frustrating hours, I came up with a messy, multistep WinAVI/Nero solution. Continuing to lurk on this forum, I ran across the A,B,3 post, which I had passed over a million times before, because it just seemed too simple to work (what can I say, I'm an idiot!). Needless to say, I gave it a try and it works like charm. So if you've seen that post and thought it was too simple to give it a try, I suggest you do - it may save you MANY hours of failed attempts.

Thanks Windohpain!


----------



## Jared52

At least you guys are getting garbled video, I can't get Nero to import the .Tivo file at all. When I try it just fails immediatly.


----------



## Jared52

Now I'm getting garbled video!


----------



## merrickw

Hi All - I may be a bit late to the game, but can someone PM me the "tfratzke method"? (Is it anything like the Melbourne method?)

Regards,
MerrickW


----------



## sberger

I've read the entire thread... I delete files in the Nero folder mentioned, I start the TiVo Service (TiVo icon in notification area next to clock), I start a new VideoCD project in NVE, I add the .tivo file, but NVE just analyzes and adds it (garbled) without asking for the file password. How can I get NVE to ask for the password?


----------



## greg_burns

Are you using Tivo Desktop 2.1? 2.1 no longer asks for a password. If you are getting garbled video and sound, welcome to the club.  

There are other methods not talked about here that will solve this problem with nero.


----------



## sberger

Ok, I tried another technique. I have 5 .tivo files in my directory. Only one worked. Came right up. It didn't even show the analyzing file screen. I saved the project and closed it and then renamed .tivo files so that reopening the project would use one of the other garbled files in the VideoCD project. It wasn't garbled, but the video was behind the audio by 5 seconds! (I've never seen a delay in excess of a second before.) I exported the mpeg-1 and made a DVD out of it. Video of course is delayed. I guess I could not try to adjust the offset using a dvd authoring program, but having these kinds of problems seems totally ridiculous.


----------



## troydf

I have not read through this thread (I tried but gave up), so I am not sure what steps have been posted before. These steps have always worked for me as far as fixing garbled video, and I have installed NVE and Tivo Desktop on 5 different PCs.

In summary, you add Tivo files to NVE, exit NVE, delete the Video Cache files that NVE creates during analysis, then start NVE back up, and you can use the Tivo files without trouble.

Here are more detailed steps:


1. Click on Start -> All Programs -> Nero -> Nero Digital -> NeroVision Express. Under "What would you like to do?" Select Make Movie.


2. You should see the NVE Video Editing Screen. There is a blue button that looks like a folder and magnifing glass close to the center of the screen. Click on it, and a pop up menu apprears that says Browse... and Browse and Add to Project... Click on Browse..


3. A file browsing dialog box should appear. Change the "Files of type:" to All Files (*.*), Navigate to the directory where you have your Tivo files, and select as many Tivo files as you like, and click on Open. NVE will start analyzing the videos, and this can take quite a few minutes depending on the number and length of your Tivo files.

(Once the analyzing is done, you should see you Tivo files listed in the Asset View box. If you try and use these files at this point, most of them will just be garbled video and audio.)


4. Close NeroVision Express, and using My Computer, navigate to C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache and delete any files that exist in that directory.

(If you have trouble finding this directory, do a file search for NVFACache. You should just have one directory. If you have more than one directory with this name, this could indicate a problem with your Nero installation)


5. Click on Start -> All Programs -> Nero -> Nero Digital -> NeroVision Express. Under "What would you like to do?" Select Make DVD Video.


6. You should see the NVE DVD Content screen. Click on Make Movie...


7. You should see the NVE Video Editing Screen, with your Tivo files in the Asset View. Drag a Tivo file from the Asset View to the timeline at the bottom of the screen.

(At this point, you can edit the video by cutting out commercials, etc.)


8. When you are done editing, click Next.


9. You should see the NVE DVD Content screen. If you want to burn a DVD, click Next, and NVE will guide you through the remaining steps. If you want to export you Tivo file to other various video formats, click on Export button at the bottom of the screen.


This has worked for me with all versions of Nero Vision Express that have been released since TivoToGo was released, but here are the versions I am using right now:

NeroVision Express: 3.1.0.11 (If you right click on NVE in the Windows Task Bar, click on About... to see what version you have)
Tivo Desktop: 2.1


----------



## sberger

Thanks so much! That works great! 

As an aside, the 5 sec. OOS problem now appears to develop in the original .tivo file over the course of the program, even if played directly from TiVo desktop. It wasn't related to the techniques (and now I have two!) for NVE.


----------



## troydf

Glad I could help.


----------



## joe miller

I have NVE3 (the trial download) running on a Toshiba laptop hooked up to a HP dvd 640 burner by firewire. I have been reading this thread like a Russian novel, downloaded patches indicated, the Cole2k Codecs, cleaned out the cache, used the Make Movie option as described etc. I have a TTG one hr tv episode I have been trying to burn. I can play it on WMP, but I cannot export. It hangs with a partial frame displayed in the story bar. I have Windows XP SP2 home edition, Direct X 9. Originally I had the latest TTG package but on the forum's advice, went back to the previous version that needs a password. However, the TTG file was transferred under the latest version. I assume since I cleaned out the cache, I don't have to transfer the file again from the TV. I did not delete the Nero Codecs when I installed the Cole2k Codecs. I also looked for those incompatible drivers the Nero people mentioned and they don't seem to be present on my computer. Nero says it does not support TIVO files and SonicMyDVD was even worse than Nero. I am at my wit's end. I am attaching the Nero Infotool output which has all the Codecs up to the point I added the Cole2k package, as well as other info on my system.

I cannot believe how ridiculously hard this has been!


----------



## thorntons

DZRhino said:


> I kept having problems getting out to a DVD format with NeroVision Express 3. It would blow up sometimes during transcode.
> 
> After a little trial and error I found the way:
> 
> 1) Go to NVE3
> 2) Select 'Make Movie'
> 3) Browse for Media to My Tivo Recordings
> 4) Under 'file type' select "All Files *.*"
> 5) Pick your Tivo recording that you want to burn
> 6) Edit the file to using the sissors to the length and parts you want.
> 7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format.
> 8) Export it, don't forget to name the file so you'll know what it is. It takes a minute for every minute of video time to export.
> 9) You now have a regular MPG movie file ready to edit, merge, etc. with other MPG files.
> 9) Back to Make Movie in NVE3 and select the exported file(s) and make a movie just like you would from any normal DVD format file.
> 10) Burn and enjoy!!!
> 
> Exporting it seems to clear any problems in transcoding etc.
> 
> Just burnt 3 different DVDs and they all work great!
> 
> Also did a SVCD and a MiniDVD to CD just to see if I could.
> 
> Let me know if you have any input or suggestions.
> 
> Additional info: I had some problems getting Nero through the longer shows, so I sent them a support question with the complete log. Their answer was: "Please deactivate the "burn at once" mode before bruning so the process will be finished succesfully.
> 
> Hi. I was reading through the post on using NVE3 to burn TiVo files & had a question on your instructions. You mention to select to "7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format." I do not see where to select the DVD format. I do click on Export which brings me to a screen where I can specify the name. I see a box that says format but in the box it was only AVI & something else. Nothing that said DVD. I have attached a couple of screen shots here also. Do I need to change any of the compressors? Can you offer any advice on this? I am currently running the latest version of NVE3.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## nickjen1

Hey troydf I can not find in step # 4 i am using same nerovision and tivo desktop and windows xp but i CAN NOT under documents and settings/ i have nothing entitled application data and i have searched for it and have NOTHING on my comp that comes close any help would be great thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonnieT24

nickjen1 said:


> Hey troydf I can not find in step # 4 i am using same nerovision and tivo desktop and windows xp but i CAN NOT under documents and settings/ i have nothing entitled application data and i have searched for it and have NOTHING on my comp that comes close any help would be great thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It may not be in that location.. use the windows search facility and search for NVFAcache.


----------



## greg_burns

nickjen1 said:


> Hey troydf I can not find in step # 4 i am using same nerovision and tivo desktop and windows xp but i CAN NOT under documents and settings/ i have nothing entitled application data and i have searched for it and have NOTHING on my comp that comes close any help would be great thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The application data folder is a hidden folder. You must turn on hidden files and folders view. Control Panel->Folder Options->View tab.



RonnieT24 said:


> It may not be in that location.. use the windows search facility and search for NVFAcache.


That is where application data folder is. Search will not find a hidden file or folder. I do not know if this is the correct folder or not for this method. I prefer using the simplier method which cannot be discussed. 

Beaware there are 2 in Documents and Settings:

C:\Documents and Settings\Greg\Application Data

C:\Documents and Settings\Greg\Local Settings\Application Data

Both are hidden.


----------



## greg_burns

thorntons said:


> Hi. I was reading through the post on using NVE3 to burn TiVo files & had a question on your instructions. You mention to select to "7) Select 'EXPORT MOVIE' and then select DVD format." I do not see where to select the DVD format. I do click on Export which brings me to a screen where I can specify the name. I see a box that says format but in the box it was only AVI & something else. Nothing that said DVD.


There are different flavors of Nero. If your's came with your burner it is an OEM edition and may have limited functionality.

OEM

Nero has a FAQ on this (but I cannot find it at the moment), that discusses 3 different OEM levels that are out there.


----------



## RonnieT24

greg_burns said:


> The application data folder is a hidden folder. You must turn on hidden files and folders view. Control Panel->Folder Options->View tab.
> 
> That is where application data folder is. Search will not find a hidden file or folder. I do not know if this is the correct folder or not for this method. I prefer using the simplier method which cannot be discussed.
> 
> Beaware there are 2 in Documents and Settings:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Greg\Application Data
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Greg\Local Settings\Application Data
> 
> Both are hidden.


These folders are only hidden if you leave the default folder properties set. Simply change the default folder options to "display hidden folders" and you're there. I reset mine so long ago I honestly don't remember if my XP installed that way or not. If it is set that way then it takes 20 seconds to change it. There is also an option under the advanced tab of search to include hidden folders.. Either way, this stuff aint hard to find.

after all.. this IS windows..


----------



## joe miller

Thanks, Thorntons, but I was indeed using the DZRhino instructions you listed. But when I get to the export step, the program hangs. We are talking all night long. I notice troydf has a procedure that changes the order of some steps in the A,B,3 procedure that was discussed many posts ago. Perhaps it is critical just when you clear the cache. I'm going to try that tonight.

However, I am still concerned about the Codecs issue. Do you guys delete the Nero Codecs when you install the Cole2K Codecs? Also, do people save before exporting in the DZRhino procedure (there is both a save and export button)? NVE3 seems to hang on the save command also. I'm also assuming the basic DZRhino or troydf procedures should work without doing any editing. At this point I'd be happy just to make a disk image, let alone actually burn anything.

This is an amazing thread. With all the arcane procedures, it is beginning to sound like the Necronomicon of the Mad Arab, Abdul Alhazred. Someone ought to send the whole thing to the sobs at TIVO, Sonic and Nero who are letting this situation fester.


----------



## RonnieT24

joe miller said:


> Thanks, Thorntons, but I was indeed using the DZRhino instructions you listed. But when I get to the export step, the program hangs. We are talking all night long. I notice troydf has a procedure that changes the order of some steps in the A,B,3 procedure that was discussed many posts ago. Perhaps it is critical just when you clear the cache. I'm going to try that tonight.
> 
> However, I am still concerned about the Codecs issue. Do you guys delete the Nero Codecs when you install the Cole2K Codecs? Also, do people save before exporting in the DZRhino procedure (there is both a save and export button)? NVE3 seems to hang on the save command also. I'm also assuming the basic DZRhino or troydf procedures should work without doing any editing. At this point I'd be happy just to make a disk image, let alone actually burn anything.
> 
> This is an amazing thread. With all the arcane procedures, it is beginning to sound like the Necronomicon of the Mad Arab, Abdul Alhazred. Someone ought to send the whole thing to the sobs at TIVO, Sonic and Nero who are letting this situation fester.


A couple of thoughts here. The "slow transcoding" scenario is one that I've encountered from time to time with Nero. I don't know if it's the cache or the windows registry but a complete remove and re-install has always fixed it for me. I've done this about once every coupla of months since I started using Nero heavily. The "hang forever" scenario is one I've also seen but only once and only with one particular file. Nothing I tried got me around that one and I eventually just on a lark I tried MyDVD to edit and transcode the file and then exported the result to an mpeg file which I then imported into Nero and burned per normal. Using MyDVD was exceedingly painful but on this one occasion it actually came through for me.

I hit a milestone over this past weekend. I burned my 100th DVD .. Well not really.. what I did was completed my second package of 50 DVDs since I started using Nero exclusively. Since I made the switch from Sonic I have created exactly ONE coaster.. I had a total of 4 DVDs that did not burn to completion owing to little things like the PC crashing, the wife logging me off etc, but for all intents and purposes Nero burned 96 out of 100 DVDs perfectly for me. And even the failures have at least one good episode on them (I typically burn two episodes per DVD) so if I wanted to I could actually use those. The problem with them though is that my DVD player gets hung when it hits an unclosed write and it's hardern heck to get that sucker out of there once it gets in that state. Once I had to actually power it off and pry the tray out. I would like to stay away from having to ever do that again.


----------



## greg_burns

RonnieT24 said:


> I hit a milestone over this past weekend. I burned my 100th DVD .. Well not really.. what I did was completed my second package of 50 DVDs since I started using Nero exclusively.


You should probably mention that you are not attempting to burn .tivo files, or follow any of these arcane instructions. You've mentioned before that you use a capture card instead. That seems like an important point to make. People will read this and think; if he can do it, so should I. Then run straight into the same brick wall that the other 500+ posters have hit with .tivo files and Nero. 

I agree Nero is the way to go, but not if your still working with the original .tivo file. :down:


----------



## RonnieT24

greg_burns said:


> You should probably mention that you are not attempting to burn .tivo files, or follow any of these arcane instructions. You've mentioned before that you use a capture card instead. That seems like an important point to make. People will read this and think; if he can do it, so should I. Then run straight into the same brick wall that the other 500+ posters have hit with .tivo files and Nero.
> 
> I agree Nero is the way to go, but not if your still working with the original .tivo file. :down:


Good point.. as we've discussed in the past, I don't bother with Tivo2Go because it's sooooo damn slow. I just don't have enough patience to wait 2-3 hours to transfer one hour of video. I know I could transfer the stuff overnight.. but I would much prefer to edit and burn one DVD before I go to bed and then launch another one overnight and wake up to yet another successful burn.

Though I don't mess with the .tivo files I suspect that a lot of the problems people have are the same as what I see with my captured files. Some bits get flipped, or dropped. After all we are talking about a network transfer, often via wireless, which frankly I don't recommend for large data transfers AT ALL. The point being, that if it works one time, then it should work again and again and again, once one figures out what it is one should be doing. The caveat being if in fact there are other factors out there corrupting either the inbound data files or the Nero codecs themselves... or my favorite malady, the stupid Windows registry getting hosed. When someone posts that Tivo2Go can transfer files in a reasonable amount of time, .. say 15-20 minutes per hour of video, I will get T2G and figure out the quirks of making Nero work on .tivo files. Until then, it's not worth buying, installing and configuring the NIC, downloading and configuring T2G AND getting the Nero "procedure" to work. Or worse, having to do most of my work with Sonic... just so I can take 3-4 hours to transfer each file, followed by 2-3 hours to edit and burn the darn things. Life's too short for that. Every step I've taken, every piece of equipment I've purchased over the past 6 months has been aimed at making the video saving/editing/burning process faster and easier. T2G violates both those principles at this point. But I don't expect that to always be true.

It also bears noting that folks should not assume that just because one person can figure out how to get something to work "I should be able to too." We all know that everyone has different levels of aptitude and experience in various areas of computerdom or even Tivodom. Some guys (and gals) are just good at breaking this stuff down, firguring our what's wrong and getting things to work. At the risk of boring folks.. it's largely what I do for a living. I am a software support engineer by trade... I've been figuring out how other peoples' code works (and breaks) and either rewriting portions of the code myself or giving customers ways to either work around whatever the issue is for 20+ years. I feel fairly confident that I could have the "method" mapped out and working inside of a weekend and over time would, through experience, figure out the breakage pattern and establish ways to get past those too. I just haven't seen the justification for it yet because it would make my TV show archive process SLOWER and more cumbersome than what I have now. When that changes, I will join "the 500" and start beatin on Nero with .tivo files just like the rest o yall.


----------



## werfman

Can someone send me the tfratzke method. I can't believe I "read" the whole thing....


----------



## kobyo

ooops!! im newbie, deleted it myself.............sorry


----------



## greg_burns

2farrell said:


> Could you please refer to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=219538
> Don't be surprised if your post is deleted.


Maybe this whole thread will just go away.


----------



## 2farrell

greg_burns said:


> Maybe this whole thread will just go away.


Doubt it. I know some of this (great, IMHO) thread might be walking a tight rope but at least from what I've seen hasn't exactly violated the Forum Rules. I just didn't want any mods to have to delete it. Speaking for myself, I've gotten some wonderful info' and help not just from this thread, also the rest of the Forum.


----------



## 2farrell

kobyo said:


> ooops!! im newbie, deleted it myself.............sorry


No problem. FYI, try Google


----------



## Jim5506

Last Tuesday I installed the trial version of Nero Vision Express 3 to see if I could edit my TiVo recordings with it.

Well, it worked so I purchased and downloaded Nero Ultimate 6.6 and installed it.

Ever since when I try to read one of my TiVo files with NVE 3 the sound is chirpy and the picture is garbled and only on the top half of the window.

I have obviously blown up the codec that was correctly decrypting the TiVo files.

I uninstalled Nero Ultimate and reinstalled NVE 3 trial version (had to input my key), but still get garbage when I read TiVo files. The two that I edited with the trial version are still OK, and I can play them, One I even burned to DVD and I can play it on my DVD player. 

I have attached my Info tool text file.

Please help!


----------



## kpross8

i don't think if its been said in this monster of a thread or not, but i have found a way to fix the garbage that nero inports from the .tivo files. when you go to make movie and import the .tivo file and it gives you garbled video and audio, all you need to do is save the project and close nero, and then delete nero's cache of the .tivo file from c:\documents and settings\<your name>\application data\ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache (you need to show hidden files and folders) just delete all the files in that folder and open up your project. Voila, the video works!


----------



## greg_burns

Jim5506 said:


> Last Tuesday I installed the trial version of Nero Vision Express 3 to see if I could edit my TiVo recordings with it.
> 
> Well, it worked so I purchased and downloaded Nero Ultimate 6.6 and installed it.
> 
> Ever since when I try to read one of my TiVo files with NVE 3 the sound is chirpy and the picture is garbled and only on the top half of the window.
> 
> I have obviously blown up the codec that was correctly decrypting the TiVo files.
> 
> I uninstalled Nero Ultimate and reinstalled NVE 3 trial version (had to input my key), but still get garbage when I read TiVo files. The two that I edited with the trial version are still OK, and I can play them, One I even burned to DVD and I can play it on my DVD player.
> 
> I have attached my Info tool text file.
> 
> Please help!


The problem with screachy audio and garbled video is what this thread is about. (Or how to fix it, anyways). 

Doesn't happen with every file, but a lot of them.

The simplest fix cannot be talked about here.


----------



## LBB

This thread has been a great read and I would like to say Thank You to all who have hung in there and worked out the problems with NeroVision Express. What worked for me was clearing the cache out after NVE3 first read it. 

I have also picked up on many other tips thru out this thread in which I put to use daily. 

A little history: I started off using NVE3 and all woked well for the first 3 or 4 files but then I ran into the broken video with segments and audio that would bring down an elephant at a 1000 yards. In my haste to resolve this issue (before I found this thread) I used a method we shouldn't talk about here and it worked to somewhat satisfation. Now that we have the NVE3 issue figured out I would like to see Nero step up and resolve the problem. It's a program has brought me much pleasure over the years and I hope it continues for us TiVo owners.

Again, thanks to all who resolved this issue!


----------



## greg_burns

LBB said:


> Now that we have the NVE3 issue figured out I would like to see Nero step up and resolve the problem.


I had been diligently trying each point release of NVE since January. I had downloaded, but not yet tested the Jul 15 release. Anybody try it out yet?

Nero


----------



## LBB

greg_burns said:


> I had been diligently trying each point release of NVE since January. I had downloaded, but not yet tested the Jul 15 release. Anybody try it out yet?.


No I haven't, Thanks for pointing it out. I will this afternoon and will post back what I find out.


----------



## RonnieT24

You may wanna hold off on that.. I updated to the release just prior to this one.. after I had a couple of failed burns in a row after more than 100 consecutive successes. I thought it was the old "need to be reinstalled" problem I'd seen before so I figured I would update Nero while I'm at it. I went from Nero 6.6.0.13 to 6.6.0.14 and from NVE 3.1.0.7 to 3.1.0.11 .. To make a long story short, it didn't completely solve my problem. As it turns out the problem seems to be in Windows Explorer itself.. it seems to hang quite frequently since the last update and occasionally will get so bad that it will cause a DVD burn to lock up. This caused me to create 2 partial burns.. I went to Microsoft to get a fix but there appears to be none for now except to install the latest updates, which I did to no avail. So in the interim what I've been doing is writing my projects out to a DVD folder until I can get this explorer deal worked out. Once it is, I can just burn these guys to disc in rapid succession without any transcoding or what have you. The point is, the update to Nero may have contributed to the problem.. I don't really know, but if you don't have anything broken, I'd think twice about installing any updates.


----------



## greg_burns

RonnieT24 said:


> As it turns out the problem seems to be in Windows Explorer itself.. it seems to hang quite frequently since the last update and occasionally will get so bad that it will cause a DVD burn to lock up.


Interesting, I was having Windows Explorer hangs myself recently. I wonder...

I am in the fortunate position to be able to roll my machine back to a stable point using Ghost. I did that after having experiencing those Explorer hangs, and they went away. Tonight I will apply the latest Nero updates and see what happens.


----------



## LBB

I'm using the lastest release of Nero 6.6.0.15 and NVE 3.1.0.14 and haven't had any such problem(s). I will be upgrading to 3.1.0.14a tonight to test.

On a side note, I went ahead and bought WinAvi 3.6 just to play around with.


----------



## LBB

Well, It didn't help. I'm still the same problems as before. I tested a .tivo file before upgrading to 3.1.0.14a that was getting corrupted and then I cleared the cache and upgraded (and rebooted) and tested with the same file with the same results.

I also jumped over to Nero's site to check out the release notes and none have been posted on this upgrade.
http://ww2.nero.com/enu/NeroVision_Express_3_Release_Notes_Archive.html#2

Oh Well, Maybe next time!


----------



## RonnieT24

greg_burns said:


> Interesting, I was having Windows Explorer hangs myself recently. I wonder...
> 
> I am in the fortunate position to be able to roll my machine back to a stable point using Ghost. I did that after having experiencing those Explorer hangs, and they went away. Tonight I will apply the latest Nero updates and see what happens.


You know I have Ghost and Bounceback on my machine and rarely use either.. I really should get back in the habit of backing up at least the OS image more regularly.


----------



## greg_burns

I checked and I guess I have been running the latest versions without issue since the 15th. Downloading the "a" versions now. Wonder what that fixes?


----------



## LBB

greg_burns said:


> I checked and I guess I have been running the latest versions without issue since the 15th. Downloading the "a" versions now. Wonder what that fixes?


We'll have to wait until the release notes are published. Should be tomorrow since the update was released today.


----------



## alienxg7

Hi,

Can anyone confirm if TiVoToGo and its .tivo output format will work with "Ulead DVD Workshop Express"?
If so, are there any codecs I need to download, etc.

I REALLY hope it works with the program!

Thanks!

Patrick

P.S.

I can't confirm if it works yet myself because I don't have TiVoToGo yet because I have a TiVo/DVD-Recorder system so I'll get it later.

I really want to be able to transfer some of my TiVo recordings to my computer to burn to dvd in the best quality possible. - For most I would use the DVD Recorder with the TiVo, but the ones I'm talking about are ones which I want to remove commercials for.

Thanks again!


----------



## thorntons

I guess I am still confused & having trouble with getting these files burned to my DVD's. I have been so frustrated that I have given up on it for awhile but with the fall coming & the new season of TV shows I need to get this working so I can get the files off of my TiVo. I have been trying to use the "DZRhino instructions" on how to burn. When I get to the Export step - that's where the problem starts. The export button is grayed out so there's no way I can select it. Someone mentioned that I may have an OEM version - there are 3 different versions of Nero out there & I had the incorrect one. I purchased the Ultra version which is updated to 6.6.0.16 as of tonight. Currently running NVE 3 version 3.1.0.16. Does it matter that I am trying to burn to a DVD-R? From my understanding it doesn't. Can anyone assist me? I'd appreciate it so much. Plus my TiVo would like to get rid of some shows  

~SAT


----------



## SoCalFKK

> Also when I use Nero mine tivo files are semi good on the top half and black on the bottom half. Also there is blocks of green mixed every now and then.


Same thing for me in Sonic MyDVD. And once I installed the trial version, WMP 10 could no longer play the .tivo's (1 second of video, then blackness; no problem with audio). I hoped to blame Sonic for everything, but if it's also happening with Nero...


----------



## greg_burns

SoCalFKK said:


> Same thing for me in Sonic MyDVD. And once I installed the trial version, WMP 10 could no longer play the .tivo's (1 second of video, then blackness; no problem with audio). I hoped to blame Sonic for everything, but if it's also happening with Nero...


That sounds like a codec problem to me.

Nero gets the garbled and video sometimes _regardless_ of what codecs are installed on your machine. Tivo's DRM is gumming up Nero somehow (but not always, some .tivo files will work just fine). The same garbled .tivo files work just fine with Nero after the DRM is removed. (how to do this is not allowed to be discussed publicly here).

What I am trying to say is the two problems are not related. Your Sonic problem is most likely due to a codec issue on your machine. The Nero problem you quoted is _*the*_ known bug between Nero and Tivo's DRM. IMO.


----------



## monkeyfur

So i have been working with the .tivo files trying all suggestions, installing the codecs, deleting the cache etc...but always getting the garbled files...

So i renamed the extenision of the .tivo file to .mpg
the file still played back garbled.

........then I changed the extension back to .tivo.......

it works...I have no idea why...i have tried it with 4 transfered files and they all get "fixed" this way...no more screwed up movie file! 
perhaps it strips off some headder?

1. rename file to .mpg
2. rename back to .tivo

try it... it might work for you!

-monkey


----------



## FrancesTheMute

i'm still trying to figure out why people are so down on MyDVD. I have the 15 day free trial and it has worked flawlessly for me so far. I found it extremely easy to use, and this is coming from someone who has nearly Zero video editing/making experience, at least not recently. Maybe the newest version is a lot better than when this thread was first started (jan 05). But there is still the fact that i can only use the free trial for about 10 more days or so. So if NVE works just as well, i'll go with that, as I have Nero6 anyway.


----------



## azitnay

I doubt the failure rate with MyDVD is as high as this thread makes it seem... Most people who have it working would never come here to complain.

Really, I expect problems like these from Windows software nowadays. For me, NeroVision, the program so many people recommend as an alternative to MyDVD, had most of the problems that people report with Sonic (crashes, freezes, etc). It's just a crapshoot.

Drew


----------



## FrancesTheMute

i just successfully used NVE to make another DVD last night, so i think i'll just stick with that since i already own Nero. no need to spend 50 bucks on a program when nero can do the same thing.


----------



## rrrumba

rainmkr said:


> after initial sync issues i was able to do a whole show with NVE3 after i copied the program to my PC again. looks good!


Rainmkr what did you do to fix your sync issues!? I'm using NVE2 and by the end of a 1 hour program my video is lagging the audio.

So far I have used the direct dump program to convert .tivo to mpeg as well as NVE2 exporting the .tivo to mpeg. Either case the resulting mpeg on my computer works great however once I burn it to the dvd the audio and video end up with the same sync problem?


----------



## hockeymom

Bought Nero - can't get IT to read my TIVO files. The MYDVD crappy software churns for an hour or more then crashes on my computer. Thought perhaps NERO would work but, alas, no. How the heck does one burn a DVD of TIVOTOGO stuff?


----------



## greg_burns

NeroVision Express does not natively support .tivo files. When you add a video, change the Files of Type dropdown to be all files (*.*). This will allow you to at least begin working with .tivo files.

You'll quickly discover that sometimes they don't play correctly in NVE. (Screechy audio and garbled video). You have two options.

#1 Remove the DRM from the .tivo file using software that we can't talk about here 

#2 Follow the steps buried in this thread:

Add your video file(s).
Close NVE
Delete the files in this hidden folder:
C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Application Data\Ahead\NeroVision\NVFACache
Reopen NVE and begin click on Make Movie (don't try and reimport .tivo a seoncd time)

Good luck


----------



## rmccann

Well I looked over all input on this branch (I think) and tried every trick posted. Here is my 2 cents worth. Some select broadcasts are sent that are not in a copywrited mode. Looking at the actual video file data in binarary is why I think this. There are videos that will import into Nero with no problem, and can be edited. However there are many more that cannot be edited at all! There audio comes up as a screatching noise and the video is distorted. Those that could be edited amazed me at their quality! So much nicer than moving the TiVo to my bedroom and connecting to my computer via the A/V output into a AD converter adn ending up with video only a bit better than a high quality video tape transfer. I am going to continue the search for the codex that will do the job as it must exist, or find out how to write my own! (lol) Oh my system. 2Gb P4, 1.5G ram, 600Gb storage so its fast enough to do the work (bairly) The same thing happened using WinAVI v7.1 with the same files, Nero V6.6.0.16 so all is current in my computer.


----------



## rmccann

I tested it wth Ulead 7.0, 8.0, and 9.0 the TiVo files did not work with any versions, also changing the extension to MPG caused no difference.


----------



## greg_burns

rmccann said:


> However there are many more that cannot be edited at all! There audio comes up as a screatching noise and the video is distorted.


 

Yes, that is what we have been saying. See my post *directly* above your's for your options. All transfers will work with Nero, but you have to do one of those two steps.


----------



## GatorDeb

I posted this in another thread then I found this thread.

I'm using Nero 7 Ultra Edition... Nero Vision... add video, next next next, burn, and it can't get through Preparing file to transcode (after pressing burn).

Here's the log:

Any help appreciated!
Thanks! 

[09:41:17] NeroVision Log created (Date: 11/12/2005)
[09:41:17] NeroVision Processors: 1 (Intel)
[09:41:17] NeroVision OS: Windows XP
[09:41:27] GCCore Detected DirectX Version: 9.0c
[09:41:35] ExpressUI Running Nero Vision Version: 4.1.0.4
[09:41:51] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[09:41:51] DVDEngine Product Version: 4.1.0.1, File Version: 4.1.0.5, Interface Version: 4.1.0.1
[09:41:51] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[09:41:51] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[09:41:52] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[09:41:52] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[09:43:10] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo audio/0
[09:43:12] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:43:12] MMTools {A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248} - Tivo DirectShow Source Filter
[09:43:12] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:43:12] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:43:12] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG1 - audio
[09:43:12] MMTools --------------------
[09:43:12] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo video/0
[09:43:13] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:43:13] MMTools {A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248} - Tivo DirectShow Source Filter
[09:43:13] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:43:13] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:43:13] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:43:13] MMTools --------------------
[09:43:13] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo audio/0
[09:43:14] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:43:14] MMTools {A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248} - Tivo DirectShow Source Filter
[09:43:14] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:43:14] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:43:14] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG1 - audio
[09:43:14] MMTools --------------------
[09:43:14] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo video/0
[09:43:15] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:43:15] MMTools {A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248} - Tivo DirectShow Source Filter
[09:43:15] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:43:15] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:43:15] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:43:15] MMTools --------------------
[09:43:15] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo audio/0
[09:43:16] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:43:16] MMTools {A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248} - Tivo DirectShow Source Filter
[09:43:16] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:43:16] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:43:16] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG1 - audio
[09:43:16] MMTools --------------------
[09:43:16] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo video/0
[09:43:16] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:43:16] MMTools {A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248} - Tivo DirectShow Source Filter
[09:43:16] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:43:16] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:43:16] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:43:16] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:28] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [0..186138406] audio/0
[09:44:29] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:29] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:29] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:29] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:44:29] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG1 - audio
[09:44:29] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:29] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [0..186138406] video/0
[09:44:30] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:30] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:30] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:30] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:44:30] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:44:30] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:30] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [186138406..404354800] audio/0
[09:44:30] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:30] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:30] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:30] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:44:30] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:44:30] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [186138406..404354800] video/0
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:31] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:31] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:31] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:44:31] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [404354800..502884908] audio/0
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:31] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:31] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:31] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:44:31] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:31] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [404354800..502884908] video/0
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:32] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:32] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:32] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:44:32] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [502884908..780161091] audio/0
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:32] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:32] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:32] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:44:32] MMTools --------------------
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [502884908..780161091] video/0
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:44:32] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:44:32] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:44:32] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:44:32] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:44:32] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:44] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [0..319512755] audio/0
[09:45:44] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:44] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:44] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:44] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:45:44] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG1 - audio
[09:45:44] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [0..319512755] video/0
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:45] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:45] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:45] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:45:45] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [319512755..326722181] audio/0
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:45] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:45] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:45] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:45:45] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [319512755..326722181] video/0
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:45] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:45] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:45] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:45:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:45:45] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [326722181..362588734] audio/0
[09:45:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:46] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:46] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:46] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:45:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:45:46] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [326722181..362588734] video/0
[09:45:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:46] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:46] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:46] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:45:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:45:46] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [362588734..575179063] audio/0
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:47] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:47] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:47] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:45:47] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [362588734..575179063] video/0
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:47] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:47] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:47] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:45:47] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [575179063..625324939] audio/0
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:47] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:47] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:47] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:45:47] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [575179063..625324939] video/0
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:48] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:48] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:48] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:45:48] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [625324939..780989732] audio/0
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:48] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:48] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:48] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:45:48] MMTools --------------------
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [625324939..780989732] video/0
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:45:48] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:45:48] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:45:48] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:45:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:45:48] MMTools --------------------
[09:46:59] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [0..317129656] audio/0
[09:46:59] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:46:59] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:46:59] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:46:59] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:46:59] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG1 - audio
[09:46:59] MMTools --------------------
[09:46:59] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [0..317129656] video/0
[09:46:59] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:46:59] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:46:59] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:46:59] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:46:59] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:46:59] MMTools --------------------
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [317129656..362919783] audio/0
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:47:00] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:47:00] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:47:00] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:47:00] MMTools --------------------
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [317129656..362919783] video/0
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:47:00] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:47:00] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:47:00] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:47:00] MMTools --------------------
[09:47:00] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [362919783..780767491] audio/0
[09:47:01] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:47:01] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:47:01] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:47:01] MMTools {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[09:47:01] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[09:47:01] MMTools --------------------
[09:47:01] MMTools SourceBuilder: building f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [362919783..780767491] video/0
[09:47:01] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[09:47:01] MMTools {33E02305-BA15-4361-BA65-13536F7A56B7} - GCAsyncSrc
[09:47:01] MMTools {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[09:47:01] MMTools {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[09:47:01] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[09:47:01] MMTools --------------------
[09:47:02] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[09:47:02] DVDEngine Product Version: 4.1.0.1, File Version: 4.1.0.5, Interface Version: 4.1.0.1
[09:47:02] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[09:47:02] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[09:47:02] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[09:47:02] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[09:47:02] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [0..186138406] video/0
[09:47:08] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [0..319512755] video/0
[09:47:09] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached f:\My Tivo Recordings\Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS).TiVo [0..317129656] video/0
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Burn process started by user.
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Destination: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-411S 
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Directory for temporary files: C:\DOCUME~1\DEBBIE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Available hard disk space for temporary files: 3502.551 MB
[09:47:45] ExpressUI ------<Nero Vision Project Information>--------
[09:47:45] ExpressUI --- Project type: DVD-Video
[09:47:45] ExpressUI --- Project video options ---
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Video mode: NTSC
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Quality: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Resolution: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Sample format: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> File type: MPEG-2
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Audio format: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Nero SmartEncoding: Automatic
[09:47:45] ExpressUI --- Project space information ---
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Media type: DVD ( bytes maximum capacity)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Total space used: 2.33 out of 4.38 GB
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Space used for menus: 0.4 out of 1024.0 MB
[09:47:45] ExpressUI --- Project contents ---
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Sample format: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Audio format: Automatic
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Number of titles: 3
[09:47:45] <---MT---> 1. Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC) (Video Title, 1h 00m 00s)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: 4:3
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Resolution: 352 x 480 (Half D1)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Video SmartEncoding ratio: 75.9 %
[09:47:45] <---MT---> 2. Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS) (Video Title, 0h 59m 59s)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: 4:3
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Resolution: 352 x 480 (Half D1)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Video SmartEncoding ratio: 99.4 %
[09:47:45] <---MT---> 3. Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS) (Video Title, 1h 00m 00s)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: 4:3
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Resolution: 352 x 480 (Half D1)
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Video SmartEncoding ratio: 99.7 %
[09:47:45] <---MT---> Number of menus: 1
[09:47:45] <---MT---> - Main menu (1 page)
[09:47:45] ExpressUI --------<End of Project Information>----------
[09:47:45] ExpressUI ------Recording Parameters------
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Book Type: 1
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Destination Device: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-411S (Capabilities: 000BC017)
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Recording Flags: 12
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Recording Speed: 0
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Volume Name: Learn French!
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Burn-at-once flag: 0
[09:47:45] ExpressUI Fast Update allowed: 0
[09:47:45] ExpressUI --End of recording parameters---
[09:47:46] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[09:47:46] DVDEngine Product Version: 4.1.0.1, File Version: 4.1.0.5, Interface Version: 4.1.0.1
[09:47:46] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[09:47:46] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[09:47:46] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[09:47:46] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[09:47:46] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ..Session callback registered...
[09:47:46] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[09:47:46] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[09:47:46] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ..VTS_Ns=3...
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...VMGM_VOBS_exist = true
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[09:47:46] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...Duration 333667 
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...This is a still stream
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[09:47:46] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[09:47:46] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[09:47:46] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[09:47:46] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[09:47:46] NeroVision 0 | 1 | 1 | 1
[09:47:46] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[09:47:46] NeroVision total : 1 
[09:47:46] NeroVision Estimate Size
[09:47:46] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[09:47:46] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[09:47:46] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0.03 | 150
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0.03 | 0
[09:47:46] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[09:47:46] NeroVision total data size : 382977 bytes 
[09:47:46] NeroVision multiplexed size : 397312 bytes 
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...VTSM_VOBS_exist = false
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[09:47:46] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...Duration 36001668299 
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[09:47:46] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[09:47:46] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[09:47:46] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[09:47:46] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[09:47:46] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[09:47:46] NeroVision 0 | 25748 | 1 | 25748
[09:47:46] NeroVision 1 | 30084 | 1 | 30084
[09:47:46] NeroVision 2 | 142 | 1 | 142
[09:47:46] NeroVision 3 | 13499 | 1 | 13499
[09:47:46] NeroVision 4 | 124 | 1 | 124
[09:47:46] NeroVision 5 | 38298 | 1 | 38298
[09:47:46] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[09:47:46] NeroVision total : 107895 
[09:47:46] NeroVision Estimate Size
[09:47:46] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[09:47:46] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[09:47:46] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 859.13 | 177566
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 0 | 1003.83 | 184870
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 2 | 1 | 4.74 | 1203
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 3 | 0 | 450.42 | 82815
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 4 | 1 | 4.14 | 1079
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 0 | 5 | 0 | 1277.90 | 235155
[09:47:46] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 1 | 3600.17 | 86404
[09:47:46] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[09:47:46] NeroVision total data size : 787779580 bytes 
[09:47:46] NeroVision multiplexed size : 846069760 bytes 
[09:47:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached f:\My Tivo Recordings\Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC).TiVo [0..186138406] video/0
[09:48:07] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[09:48:07] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[09:48:07] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[09:48:07] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[09:48:07] DVDEngine ########################################################################################
[09:48:07] DVDEngine ERROR
[09:48:07] DVDEngine cause: 128 (nmc_processing_exception)
[09:48:07] DVDEngine source: CNeroConverter::GetNextSample
[09:48:07] DVDEngine description: cannot get next media sample
[09:48:07] DVDEngine ########################################################################################
[09:48:07] DVDEngine **BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - Clear
[09:48:07] DVDEngine **END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - Clear
[09:48:07] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[09:48:09] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[09:48:09] DVDEngine ..Session callback unregistered...
[09:48:09] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[09:48:09] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[09:48:09] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[09:48:09] NeroVision Process information:
[09:48:09] <---MT---> --------------------
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Address Version Module name
[09:48:09] <---MT---> -----------------------------------------------------
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x00330000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCLib.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x003D0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GDIPainter.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x003F0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCDOM.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x00400000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\NeroVision.exe
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x00460000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCCore.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x00500000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCDocBase.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x00730000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MMTools.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x007C0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCLib.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x007E0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCUIBase.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x01130000 3.3.0.1 C:\WINDOWS\system32\APTRRNTm.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x01150000 3.3.0.1 C:\WINDOWS\system32\APTRRNTl.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x014D0000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Replay Music 2\TRUserDLL.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x01830000 7.0.46.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr7.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x018E0000 7.0.476.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x01950000 7.0.46.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x01B50000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCFX.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x01EE0000 1.1.0.865 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\NeVideoFX.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x02160000 1.0.0.3 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\NeVideoFX.bitmaps
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x02920000 2.0.1.3030 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\AdvrCntr2.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x02CB0000 1.0.0.3 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\ShellManager.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x03360000 3.9.0.17 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\GCHW.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x03980000 2.0.2.14 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\NeRSDB.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x039A0000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\CDCopy.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x03DE0000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\NeroAPI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x049E0000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\NeroErr.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x04B00000 1.0.0.18 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\DriveLocker.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x05050000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\ExpressUI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x05490000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCHWCfg.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x054D0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCLocale.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x054E0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\ExpressDoc.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x05DB0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\DVDUI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x05DE0000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\DVDDoc.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06380000 1.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NeroFileDialog.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06520000 7.10.3077.0 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\MFC71U.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06630000 7.30.0.0 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\BCGCBPRO730u.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06C70000 7.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\PDFShell.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06CB0000 1.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\MediaLibraryNSE.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06D50000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMCoFoundation.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x06DE0000 2.0.0.7 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroDigitalExt.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x070A0000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMDataServices.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07260000 3.1.4000.2435 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07530000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMVDS.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07570000 3.525.1117.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07590000 10.0.0.3802 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMASF.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07700000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMSearch.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07740000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMLogCxx.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07770000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMIndexStoreSvrPS.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x078A0000 1.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NeroSearch.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07D30000 1.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\log4cxx.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07DF0000 1.0.1.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMSearchPluginMediaLibrary.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07F20000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\GCCapture.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x07F70000 4.1.0.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCFilter.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x08030000 2.0.20.4920 C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\DirectShow\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x080D0000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btkeyind.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x08210000 1.7.0.1 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeSplitter.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x086D0000 10.0.0.3802 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVCore.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x09120000 2.0.2.54 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeVideo.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x092D0000 5.2.3790.3646 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audiodev.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x096B0000 1.1.0.1 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeResize.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x096D0000 1.0.0.78 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeroVideoProc.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x09700000 2.0.0.4 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeroFormatConv.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x10000000 7.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\HDCC.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x15000000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\image.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x18000000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\ISOFS.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x19000000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\MMC.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x1C400000 1.7.0.5 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeAudio.ax
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x20000000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x22000000 7.0.1.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\newtrf.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x4EC50000 5.1.3102.2180 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x4F680000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x5AD70000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x5B860000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x5D360000 7.10.3077.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC71ENU.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x60CA0000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x629C0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x63000000 7.13.0.1 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPFcs.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x67330000 2005.1.0.0 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\ANTISPAM\asOEHook.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x69B10000 4.20.9818.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71AA0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71AB0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71AD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71B20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71BF0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71C10000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71C80000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71C90000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x71CD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x72D10000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x72D20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x73000000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x732E0000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x736B0000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x73760000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x73BC0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x73D70000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x73F10000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74320000 3.525.1117.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74810000 6.5.2600.2749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\QUARTZ.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74AD0000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\POWRPROF.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74D90000 1.420.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74E30000 5.0.0.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74ED0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x74EF0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75290000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x754D0000 5.131.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75690000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75970000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75A70000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75F40000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75F60000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75F70000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x75F80000 6.0.2900.2753 C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76080000 6.2.3104.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76360000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76380000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x763B0000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76600000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x767A0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76990000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x769C0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76B20000 6.5.0.2284 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76B40000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76C30000 5.131.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76C90000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76F20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76F60000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x76FD0000 3.0.0.4414 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77050000 3.0.0.4414 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77120000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x771B0000 6.0.2900.2753 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77260000 6.0.2900.2753 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x773D0000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\X86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\COMCTL32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x774E0000 5.1.2600.2726 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77760000 6.0.2900.2753 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77920000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77A20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77A80000 5.131.2600.2180  C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77B20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77B40000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77BD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77BE0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77C00000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77C10000 6.1.8638.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77D40000 5.1.2600.2622 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77DD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77E70000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77F10000 5.1.2600.2770 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77F60000 6.0.2900.2753 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x77FE0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x7C140000 7.10.3077.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC71.DLL
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x7C340000 7.10.3052.4 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MSVCR71.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x7C3A0000 7.10.3077.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MSVCP71.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x7C800000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x7C900000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 0x7C9C0000 6.0.2900.2763 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Properties of your project:
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: Automatic
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Quality: Automatic
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Media type: DVD ( bytes maximum capacity)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Total space used: 2.33 out of 4.38 GB
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Space used for menus: 0.4 out of 1024.0 MB
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Your project contains the following:
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Sample format: Automatic
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Audio format: Automatic
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Number of titles: 3
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 1. Dr. Phil - ''Dating advice; blind date.'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2005, KVBC) (Video Title, 1h 00m 00s)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: 4:3
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Resolution: 352 x 480 (Half D1)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video SmartEncoding ratio: 75.9 %
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 2. Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 7, 2005, KLAS) (Video Title, 0h 59m 59s)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: 4:3
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Resolution: 352 x 480 (Half D1)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video SmartEncoding ratio: 99.4 %
[09:48:09] <---MT---> 3. Oprah Winfrey (Recorded Sep 8, 2005, KLAS) (Video Title, 1h 00m 00s)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video mode: NTSC
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Aspect ratio: 4:3
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Resolution: 352 x 480 (Half D1)
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Video SmartEncoding ratio: 99.7 %
[09:48:09] <---MT---> Number of menus: 1
[09:48:09] <---MT---> - Main menu (1 page)
[09:48:10] NeroVision 1C83-730C-18E5-EA2X-4006-EAAX-5329
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Windows XP 5.1
[09:48:10] <---MT---> IA32
[09:48:10] <---MT---> WinAspi: -
[09:48:10] <---MT---> ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 12:54:32 PM 
[09:48:10] <---MT---> NT-SPTI used
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Nero API version: 7.0.1.2
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Using interface version: 7.0.0.0
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Installed in: C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Application: ahead\NeroVision
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Internal Version: 7, 0, 1, 2
[09:48:10] <---MT---> === Scsi-Device-Map ===
[09:48:10] <---MT---> DiskPeripheral : ST94019A atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
[09:48:10] <---MT---> CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4080N atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
[09:48:10] <---MT---> === CDRom-Device-Map ===
[09:48:10] <---MT---> HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4080N D: CDRom0
[09:48:10] <---MT---> LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-411S E: CDRom1
[09:48:10] <---MT---> =======================
[09:48:10] <---MT---> AutoRun : 1
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Excluded drive IDs: 
[09:48:10] <---MT---> WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
[09:48:10] <---MT---> ShowDrvBufStat : 0
[09:48:10] <---MT---> BUFE : 0
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Physical memory : 894MB (915952kB)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Free physical memory: 203MB (208068kB)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Memory in use : 77 %
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Uncached PFiles: 0x0
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Use Inquiry : 1
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Global Bus Type: default (0)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
[09:48:10] <---MT---> 12.11.2005
[09:48:10] <---MT---> NeroAPI
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Existing drivers:
[09:48:10] <---MT---> File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.27a, size=20576 bytes, created 1/26/2005 1:03:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=5, 0, 0, 4, size=101760 bytes, created 10/14/2005 12:00:36 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=5, 0, 0, 4, size=29440 bytes, created 10/14/2005 12:01:56 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=5, 0, 0, 4, size=8704 bytes, created 10/14/2005 12:00:32 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
[09:48:10] <---MT---> Registry Keys:
[09:48:10] <---MT---> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## Jones_Crusher

It's a funny thing, I was able to back up a South Partk Episode flawlessly, but after that inital project it is the only .tivo file that opens prperly. Also I am not being prompted for any password when creating projects. What am I missing?


----------



## GatorDeb

By the way I tried exporting, and all I get is scrambled video.


----------



## greg_burns

Jones_Crusher said:


> It's a funny thing, I was able to back up a South Partk Episode flawlessly, but after that inital project it is the only .tivo file that opens prperly. Also I am not being prompted for any password when creating projects. What am I missing?


If you've installed TivoDesktop 2.1 or 2.2 it doesn't ask for a password anymore.

I've had success with deleting the cache, but it is simpler just to remove the DRM.


----------



## joemz

i used tivo2go to create a .tivo file on the hard drive. then, i wanted to use nero vision express 2 to 'make a new movie'

i highlighted a 1/2 hour program that was on the hard drive, said 'make a new movie' and it said the it'll take 1hr 30 minutes. 

Is there a quicker way to do this?


----------



## greg_burns

joemz said:


> i used tivo2go to create a .tivo file on the hard drive. then, i wanted to use nero vision express 2 to 'make a new movie'
> 
> i highlighted a 1/2 hour program that was on the hard drive, said 'make a new movie' and it said the it'll take 1hr 30 minutes.
> 
> Is there a quicker way to do this?


I've never really timed it, but it does take a _long_ time. The only thing that will make it faster is probably a faster CPU. It takes a lot of horse power to transcode to DVD format.

I believe the DVD Recorder Tivos are much faster at burning DVD because the video is in the proper "format" on the box and doesn't need transcoded. Not sure what happens with those units after the video is tivo2go'd to your PC. Is it still in the proper format?


----------



## tdowlingjr

I am running Nero V7, which is running NVE version 4.0. If i run the .tivo file though media player V10 it works fine, but when I bring it into NVE it is all choppy and all over the place. Any ideas?


----------



## greg_burns

tdowlingjr said:


> I am running Nero V7, which is running NVE version 4.0. If i run the .tivo file though media player V10 it works fine, but when I bring it into NVE it is all choppy and all over the place. Any ideas?


Haven't used NVE 4 yet, but sounds like the same issues the 3 has. Removing the DRM fixing the garbled video and sound.


----------



## tdowlingjr

What is DRM ? Is that a codec ?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## greg_burns

DRM (Digital Rights Management)

Sticky at top of forum


----------



## brainmusic77

tfratzke said:


> Your right..IF you continued to use NVE or MyDVD to do the transcoding. There are faster solutions and that is where the time is saved. Check your PM.


tfratzke - could you please let me know how to tranfer to DVD with your method. Seems like everyone loves it and I am new to this (just set up my tivotogo today). Thanks so much!


----------



## azitnay

The "faster solutions" typically aren't discussable on this forum.

Drew


----------



## schult70

Although I am not generally computer illiterate, I am having problems following the instructions in this thread for burning with Nero. (I have never used Nero, but usually can figure things out!) I had Nero 6 on my computer when I bought it, and I just downloaded the "Nero 6 Reloaded Updates" (from Nero), which supposedly include NVE3 in "Update Package 2". But when I open it, it is called "Nero Express 3 SE", and I don't have an option for "Make Movie", as posted in the instructions on this thread; only "Make CD---> Video CD". Is NVE3 the same as NVE3 SE? Furthermore, when I just pick this and attempt to add the tivo file, I get a pop-up which states "DVD-VIDEO PLUG IN REQUIRED". Do I need to buy this, or not? I can't find anyone else in this thread who has mentioned this...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## greg_burns

schult70 said:


> Is NVE3 the same as NVE3 SE? Furthermore, when I just pick this and attempt to add the tivo file, I get a pop-up which states "DVD-VIDEO PLUG IN REQUIRED". Do I need to buy this, or not?


http://www.softwareandstuff.com/SWW12252.html



> *Nero OEM Suite 1 does not include the DVD Plug-In, which means that Showtime supports viewing of VCD video but not SVCD or DVD video. Likewise, Nero Vision Express supports burning of VCD but not SVCD or DVD Video.


There are three "levels" of Nero 6 OEM. It appears you have suite 1 w/o the DVD plug in. You definately need this to make DVD Video.

Personally, I would just look to purchase full edition of 6 or 7 to be sure you have everything.


----------



## m-read

I just got TiVo to go working and used Nero express to burn a program, but the second time I tried, it just burned a partial image. I tried 2 succeeding times and got the same result. Can someone give me some advice, but keep it simple, I'm old and slow.


----------



## John R.

I have been sucessfully using .ty files with absolutely no problems(100%sucess), but that setup may be unavailable in the near future, so I want to try the "straight up" method, and hope it can be close to as simple as the 5 step method I am currently using.


tfratzke - Please send me a pm. I also have almost no hair left and can't afford to loose much more of it!! 

Greg_Burns - Please PM me with the "easy" solution.




Thanks all!!


----------



## f123456

Please could somebody PM me with the simplest way to:

Remove the DRM from the .tivo file using software that we can't talk about here 

thanks!


----------



## greg_burns

I've seen this info posted so much by everyone else I might as well give in as well. 

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm#freempg

Use DSD (DirectShow Dump).

VideoRedo now supports .tivo files as well and will output raw .mpg files.


----------



## Snewt

I just tried it and it didn't work for me! I did steps 1 through 8 and tried to view and edit the exported .mpg file and all I got was a black screen with intermitent partial images and the audio sounded like a chirpping bird tweeking on ICE! What did I do wrong?


----------



## todompol

My problem is that when Nero imports the .tivofile, nothing shows. Its black, with a little digital flicker now and then, and no audio. 

How can this be fixed? Are there any specific links, or steps, to address this? 

Thanks, from a Newbie.


----------



## BillShannon

It's a bug in Nero. I recently upgraded to the latest versions of the Nero 6 programs and I haven't seen the problem since then. Unfortunately, the latest versions come with a few other minor bugs.


----------



## greg_burns

Snewt said:


> I just tried it and it didn't work for me! I did steps 1 through 8 and tried to view and edit the exported .mpg file and all I got was a black screen with intermitent partial images and the audio sounded like a chirpping bird tweeking on ICE! What did I do wrong?





todompol said:


> My problem is that when Nero imports the .tivofile, nothing shows. Its black, with a little digital flicker now and then, and no audio.
> 
> How can this be fixed? Are there any specific links, or steps, to address this?
> 
> Thanks, from a Newbie.





BillShannon said:


> It's a bug in Nero. I recently upgraded to the latest versions of the Nero 6 programs and I haven't seen the problem since then. Unfortunately, the latest versions come with a few other minor bugs.


Yes, the "screechy audio/garbled video bug". 

I've updated to *every* build of Nero 6 and it has never fixed this. (Including now Nero 7). It doesn't happen with _every _ tivo file though, which makes it hard to nail down.  Hard to call it a bug though, when Nero doesn't officially support .tivo files. 

The ultimate fix for me (and a lot of others) is to "free" the .mpg file from the .tivo file first using DSD or VideoRedo.

See my post just a couple back.


----------



## dcahoe

DirectShow Dump works great for me. It lets you convert a whole batch/folder of recordings all at once. It's not instant, but I just let it run in the background and delete the originals after its finished with them.

Best of all, it's FREE !!!


----------



## f123456

dcahoe said:


> DirectShow Dump works great for me. It lets you convert a whole batch/folder of recordings all at once. It's not instant, but I just let it run in the background and delete the originals after its finished with them.
> 
> Best of all, it's FREE !!!


Main problem for me is *finding* DirectShow Dump -- can't seem to download it anywhere.


----------



## dcahoe

f123456 said:


> Main problem for me is *finding* DirectShow Dump -- can't seem to download it anywhere.


Web site is here: http://prish.com/etivo/tbr.htm

or actual link to download is here: http://prish.com/etivo/downloads/DSD0.1.1029/DsdDebug0.1.1029.0.msi


----------



## todompol

Ok, now try this one...

I got the raw MPEG from DirectShow. I imported it into Nero, started burning the cd, and the playalong screen freezes at the same place each time i've tried to burn the DVD, but just for a second. It then proceeds to burn the rest of the video file. :up: 

When I try to play it, however, it freezes up at the same spot, and will not play forward. Any advice for that?


----------



## greg_burns

todompol said:


> Ok, now try this one...
> 
> I got the raw MPEG from DirectShow. I imported it into Nero, started burning the cd, and the playalong screen freezes at the same place each time i've tried to burn the DVD, but just for a second. It then proceeds to burn the rest of the video file. :up:
> 
> When I try to play it, however, it freezes up at the same spot, and will not play forward. Any advice for that?


That is definately weird. What if you try using Videora to transcode your video to DVD format ahead of time before using Nero... Just a thought.


----------



## todompol

Best I can tell from reading up on it, Videora would convert the MPEG back into a .tivofile. Is that correct?

Thanks for your willingness to help BTW...


----------



## greg_burns

todompol said:


> Best I can tell from reading up on it, Videora would convert the MPEG back into a .tivofile. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks for your willingness to help BTW...


No, nothing will do that.  (The implications are huge, but I digress ...)

Videora TiVo Converter (I think they have other versions), will take .tivo, .mpg, or .avi files (like DivX) and "transcode" them to .mpg with specific dimension and bitrate. At least that is what I understand.

I use it sometimes to take a bittorrent downloaded .avi and transcode it to proper DVD ratio (like 720x480) for burning to DVD. It will do the same for a .tivo file.

If your .mpg file is already in proper DVD spec, Nero just has to build the menu and _should_ skip the whole transcode portion. This will save you time in NVE, but you will spend it instead in Videora.

I have not had 100% sucess with Videora, but it is something to try.


----------



## wmgoat

toots said:


> To be honest, though, this whole experience has been so harrowing that I'm about to break down and buy MyDVD just so I'll have someone supported to complain at if/when things don't work.


Forged the idea of getting official support, Tivo points fingers at Sonic and Sonic points fingers at Tivo, and with that scenairo, nothing ever will happen.

sometimes, the only way to get it to work is downgrade Tivo to go (Tivo to go back to ver 2.0) and completely wipe all traces of Sonic away and reinstall.

I paid the 50 bucks for Sonic, have Pinnacle (and cant get that to work on Tivo files), and am not about to fight more to try to get nero to work, unless Nero 7 supports a .tivo file right out of the box

Ive got a method to get sonic to work using tivo to go ver 2 if anyone needs it. PM me.

wmgoat


----------



## ZeroCool

I got MYDVD 6.1.3 to work with TIVO desktop 2.2


----------



## NoVa

This is my first question & hopefully this doesn't violate any rules. If so please direct me to proper place.

I traveled alot recently & want to watch some shows on my portable DVD player.
So, I was tired of searching thru my mountain of VHS & setting up recording times.
This is my first TiVo & I downloaded BattleStar Galactica to my desktop computer from my TiVo2 using the TiVo DeskTop.

I would like to burn to DVD to watch on the plane..nothing nefarious like pirating...please.
What is the most reliable (& Fast) software that I can use to change from .tivo format to .mpeg format?

I have Nero 6.6 Ultra & updated.

Please PM me if this is breaking any forum rules.

I tried search but just got a little confused & overwhelmed.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## greg_burns

NoVa said:


> What is the most reliable (& Fast) software that I can use to change from .tivo format to .mpeg format?


DirectShow Dump http://prish.com/etivo/tbr.htm

Then use Nero Vision Express to make DVD from the .mpeg

You will need .NET installed (if you don't already have it) to run DSD.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyId=262D25E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3


----------



## NoVa

Thank you for confirming what I had gone ahead & tried after writing up the question.

Btw, does it take almost 3 times as long as the actual program time to encode & burn an mpeg into DVD format as the program itself in Nero 6.6?

I tested it on the ew to TiVo welcome show bits which are 2-3 minutes long & it took about 8-9 minutes for the entire transformation.

Thanks again for helping a newbie out.


----------



## NoVa

greg_burns said:


> I've seen this info posted so much by everyone else I might as well give in as well.
> 
> Use DSD (DirectShow Dump).
> 
> VideoRedo now supports .tivo files as well and will output raw .mpg files.


Just saw this. Great!


----------



## greg_burns

NoVa said:


> Thank you for confirming what I had gone ahead & tried after writing up the question.
> 
> Btw, does it take almost 3 times as long as the actual program time to encode & burn an mpeg into DVD format as the program itself in Nero 6.6?
> 
> I tested it on the ew to TiVo welcome show bits which are 2-3 minutes long & it took about 8-9 minutes for the entire transformation.
> 
> Thanks again for helping a newbie out.


Not sure how long, but it definately takes a long time. Very CPU intensive. I believe what it is doing is transcoding to DVD spec.

"Official DVD aspect ratios are 352x240, 352x480, 704x480, or 720x480."

If you want this process to be faster (sacrificing video quality I assume) then choose a recording quality on your Tivo that matches one of those ratios.

I think 352x480 is the only one (of those choices) my SA Tivo does. It is Medium on a 240 (without video smoothing enabled on Tivo). Not sure about a DVD Tivo.

Play back your .tivo file in WMP and do a file properites. That will tell you what the dimensions is for your recording quality. Try and find one that is proper DVD ratio...

A smaller ratio (and corresponding smaller bit-rate) will also allow you to fit more video on a DVD without using compression.

[/rambling]


----------



## TivoJunkie43

todompol said:


> My problem is that when Nero imports the .tivofile, nothing shows. Its black, with a little digital flicker now and then, and no audio.
> 
> How can this be fixed? Are there any specific links, or steps, to address this?
> 
> Thanks, from a Newbie.


Try this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3847673&&#post3847673


----------



## Scott Atkinson

Greg -

Correct me where I'm wrong: my SA Tivo saves files as 480 x 480. To make dvd compliant, I have to pick one of the sizes you mention - likely either 352 x 240 or 352 x 480.

Scott A.

also - what's the point of 352 X 480?


----------



## TivoJunkie43

Scott Atkinson said:


> Greg -
> 
> Correct me where I'm wrong: my SA Tivo saves files as 480 x 480. To make dvd compliant, I have to pick one of the sizes you mention - likely either 352 x 240 or 352 x 480.
> 
> Scott A.
> 
> also - what's the point of 352 X 480?


I'm a little confused too.

Here are Tivo resolutions
Best: 480x480, 5800 kbps
High: 480x480, 3500kbps
Medium: 352x480, 2600 kbps
Basic: 352x480, 1447 kbps

But Nero shows NTSC Resolution DVD @ 720x480, so doesn't Nero have to transcode any steam you use? This DVD output is the best in terms of the DVD player compatibility. Correct me if i'm wrong here. 

Personally I usually can't handle the poor quality picture i get when tivo records at medium quality. Similar to VHS tape. To my eye, Movies seem especially pixilated in medium or low, where as most TV shows seem to look pretty good in medium. I think it comes down to personal preference, and I tend to be a little picky about the picture. I've been known to go so far as to use DL DVD to allow for higher quality.

As for the time issue i don't see a whole lot of difference in transcoding, except that the file sizes are proportionate to the quality the tivo recording.


----------



## Scott Atkinson

TivoJunkie43 said:


> I'm a little confused too.
> 
> Here are Tivo resolutions
> Best: 480x480, 5800 kbps
> High: 480x480, 3500kbps
> Medium: 352x480, 2600 kbps
> Basic: 352x480, 1447 kbps
> 
> But Nero shows NTSC Resolution DVD @ 720x480, so doesn't Nero have to transcode any steam you use? This DVD output is the best in terms of the DVD player compatibility. Correct me if i'm wrong here.


I played for a little while this afternoon.

My Tivo is always set on 'best.'

First, I took a five minute clip, saved it as an MPEG2 file (Video ReDo) and made a dvd with DVD Lab.

DVD Lab warned me that 480 x 480 was not dvd compliant, and that some standalone players wouldn't like it.

Sure enough, the expensive SONY in my office wouldn't play it.

Just to be sure it wasn't some other compatibility issue, I redid the dvd on a -r disc. Same thing.

I then transcoded the original file as a 352 x 240 file and burned it, and it played fine.

Then I transcoded it as a 720 x 480 file (TMPG Enc3) and burned it, and again it played fine.

I then brought all four dvds home and fed them to my $35 Norecent (sp?) player.

The player played every dvd perfectly, (including the two non-compliant 480 x 480 ones) which seems to back up what I read, that cheap players tend to be more forgiving.

In terms of quality, the 480s were equal, the 720 x 480 was slightly worse and the 352 x 240 was significantly noisier.

s.


----------



## greg_burns

TivoJunkie43 said:


> But Nero shows NTSC Resolution DVD @ 720x480, so doesn't Nero have to transcode any steam you use? This DVD output is the best in terms of the DVD player compatibility. Correct me if i'm wrong here.


You may be right. This was just a theory we (or maybe I) had here that if the original recording was in one of the DVD standards (like 352x480) the transcode would be faster. Now is it faster simply because it is a smaller bitrate? Or is it faster cause it is compliant already? I don't really know. I do know my transcode time using "Mediums" were a hell of a lot faster, than when using "Highs". Seemed to me more so than a linear proportion, but I need to do some time trials I guess. This was just a gut feeling.

I found this somewhere on the web: 
"Official DVD aspect ratios are 352x240, 352x480, 704x480, or 720x480."

Also, I realize 352x480 is not 720x480 that Nero wants to make it.* But maybe it is easier (for the computer) to transcode from 352x480 (an offical ratio) to 720x480 than it is from 480x480?  Just a theory, maybe completely untrue.



TivoJunkie43 said:


> As for the time issue i don't see a whole lot of difference in transcoding, except that the file sizes are proportionate to the quality the tivo recording.


You are probably dead right about this. The higher the bitrate; the longer than transcode. Plain and simple. But even so, this was not something I was aware of a month ago. People are always asking for ways to speed up making DVDs, this is one way. 

Edit: I just noticed Nero wants to transcode to 704x480 (D1) not 720x480. At least that is what I am seeing when I add a (High) mpeg under Target Video Option. This makes more sense to me since 704 =352x2 (simply doubling), maybe lend some truth to the "easier to trancode" theory.

Edit #2: I also just noticed that Nero will transcode directly to 352x480 (Half D1) if the source is Medium (i.e. 352x480). (Which one would assume means no transcode at all!). That has got to account for the huge speed increase!

I just did a time trial with two 1 hour programs (one Medium & one High):

High: ~50 minutes to make DVD (burning to image)
Medium: <5 minutes to make DVD (burning to image)

I just put 4 hours of Medium on one disc and it only took about 20 minutes!


----------



## greg_burns

Scott Atkinson said:


> Greg -
> 
> Correct me where I'm wrong: my SA Tivo saves files as 480 x 480. To make dvd compliant, I have to pick one of the sizes you mention - likely either 352 x 240 or 352 x 480.
> 
> Scott A.
> 
> also - what's the point of 352 X 480?


You don't *have * to record using one of those. Nero is going to transcode it to a DVD compliant ratio no matter what you use. Just seems to me, if it is already compliant it will transcode faster.


----------



## TivoJunkie43

greg_burns said:


> You don't *have * to record using one of those. Nero is going to transcode it to a DVD compliant ratio no matter what you use. Just seems to me, if it is already compliant it will transcode faster.


I think I finally get it!

I decided to use Greg's technique of recording Tivo in medium quality, and burning in Nero @ Half D1 the default setting for NV4... But I still couldn't understand why NV would use Half D1 as it's default setting, when there's still more than enough space on the DVD to make the Default (automatic) @ higher resolution such as "standard play" (which takes longer to transcode BTW)

I also couldn't understand why the last burn I did using a tivo file recorded at medium quality, and burned at Half D1 looks so much better than I expected, better than a high quality recording that's been compressed in Nero, and in so little time.

Tivo medium quality resolution is 352x480, Nero default for this file is "Half D1 (NTSC)" 352x480 resolution. So there's no need for N4 to further transcode the file to become DVD compliant (resolution-wise anyway).

Less transcoding = less video degradation, and less time to transcode as well :up:


----------



## jethrodesign

Scott Atkinson said:


> First, I took a five minute clip, saved it as an MPEG2 file (Video ReDo) and made a dvd with DVD Lab.


- I was trying a demo of Video ReDo. GREAT for quickly getting rid of stuff you don't want. Does it simply churn out a similar resolution MPEG2 file to your original .tivo?



Scott Atkinson said:


> DVD Lab warned me that 480 x 480 was not dvd compliant, and that some standalone players wouldn't like it.


- I was also thinking about getting DVD Lab. Which version did you need to use?
- Does DVD Lab allow you to make custom menus, etc.?
- With keeping it at native 480x480, is the burn pretty quick?



Scott Atkinson said:


> Then I transcoded it as a 720 x 480 file (TMPG Enc3) and burned it, and again it played fine.
> 
> In terms of quality, the 480s were equal, the 720 x 480 was slightly worse and the 352 x 240 was significantly noisier.


- How long does the TMPG Enc transcoding take? I've been trying Roxio EMC8 (pretty much unsuccessfully) and it has to transcode for resolution and is VERY slow (many hours).
- The transcoding, even to a higher resolution, made a worse quality DVD? Did you increase the bitrate as well, or keep it the same?

Thanks a lot. Either of these two methods seems to be the answer to using Roxio (MyDVD) or Nero, which appear to pretty much do the same thing, WHEN they work.


----------



## Scott Atkinson

Jethro -

VRD does exactly what you suspect it does - churns out an mpeg 2 file (though there are options to save as a VOB and as streams).

Let me make a few comments about quickness, both in editing and transcoding. They pretty much echo what more experienced hands have already reported:

- I use VRD and TMPG's mpeg editors, after abandoning both Nero and EMC.

First, they both work, simply and logically, which is a far cry from the editors in either suite.

Second, transcoding is never 'fast,' but TMPG is highly reliable, unlike the suites, and in my limited experience is faster than both - esp. the truly painful EMC.

DVD Lab is the only program I've discussed I have not registered yet, though I absolutely will in 28 days. I'm using the cheapest version. TMPG's DVD Author is another good alternative - I do own it and use it for most of my non-Tivo related needs.

I'm impressed by the speed of DVD Lab, and yes, it does allow custom menus. The company promotes the program as being for grown ups - as in no forced march thru' templates to produce a dvd. I second that emotion, and since I'm lazy I don't like a learning curve - I got the basics of Dvd Lab in about five minutes, with one check of the help system.

Remember, 480 x 480 chokes some dvd players.

I'm gonna give Greg's plan - encode at medium - a spin.

s.


----------



## rickturl

I have been downloading TiVo programming to ny PC using TiVo desktop. Then I use Nero 6 to create DVDs. The whole process works fine, except that the image is horizontally compressed. It appears as a 1:1 image ration instead of a 4:3 image ratio. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? 
Thanks! 
Rick


----------



## greg_burns

rickturl said:


> I have been downloading TiVo programming to ny PC using TiVo desktop. Then I use Nero 6 to create DVDs. The whole process works fine, except that the image is horizontally compressed. It appears as a 1:1 image ration instead of a 4:3 image ratio. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> Thanks!
> Rick


You have that kinda of problem when using an incompatible MPEG-2 codec.

Here is a "free" one...
http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


----------



## rickturl

Fantastic - thank you! Now I am halfway there. When I play my files in Windows MediaPlayer, the image is no longer "squashed." But when I import them to Nero and try to burn them to DVD, the image is still "horizonatally compressed." It seems that Nero did not recognize the new codec. Is there a way to make this happen?

Thanks again!
Rick


----------



## 1283

rickturl said:


> It seems that Nero did not recognize the new codec. Is there a way to make this happen?


Nero uses its own codec. You need to upgrade to Nero 7.


----------



## greg_burns

c3 said:


> Nero uses its own codec. You need to upgrade to Nero 7.


But I used to have success with Nero 6. So I'm not so sure upgrading is a guaranteed fix.


----------



## 1283

greg_burns said:


> But I used to have success with Nero 6. So I'm not so sure upgrading is a guaranteed fix.


Nero 6 works fine with S2 (540), but not S2DT (649). Many other people have reported the same problem. Upgrading to Nero 7 was the only way that solved my problem with S2DT.

rickturl, do you have the S2DT?


----------



## Roadwize

Does anyone know how to more easily edit out Commercials using Nero? I have been using the cut command but it has been touchy and tedious. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1283

Roadwize said:


> Does anyone know how to more easily edit out Commercials using Nero? I have been using the cut command but it has been touchy and tedious. Any suggestions?


Split at the beginning and at the end of the commercial, and then delete the segment.


----------



## greg_burns

Roadwize said:


> Does anyone know how to more easily edit out Commercials using Nero? I have been using the cut command but it has been touchy and tedious. Any suggestions?


IIRC, Nero's editing worked a lot better for me if the .tivo file was first freed to .mpg using something like DirectShow Dump or tivodecode. Don't know why, but I suspect it had to do with the TivoFilter.dll slowing things up.

(Of course, I would highly recommend VideoRedo for any commercial editing.)

YMMV


----------



## angelmw

When I load it up and try to do anything with a .tivo it doesn't find those files. Is there something else that I need to do?


----------



## steve614

angelmw said:


> When I load it up and try to do anything with a .tivo it doesn't find those files. Is there something else that I need to do?


Try this.
In the box that opens when you click on *Add Video Files*, go to the *file type* dropdown and select *''.''All Files*.
You should now be able to *see* the .Tivo files and load them.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I got a new Windows Vista PC that came with Roxio Easy Media Creator 9. Roxio told me I don't need the suite to burn a Tivo show to DVD. I have never done this before and this is my 1st pc with a DVD burner which I have yet to use for anything. Is it hard to do? My friend had me record her something and I was just going to put it on my laptop and take it to her and she was like I have a laptop with a DVD player can't you just put it on a DVD for me to watch? I know I can do it but wasn't sure how? Do I have to convert the file 1st and if so with what program? Or will Roxio do it and just burn it on the DVD? Sorry I know nothing about this and really want to know how. I have never needed to do this before and have always just put shows on my laptop and watched them from there. But now with a burner and my friend needing this show I want to know how. Roxio tech said he was going to e-mail me instructions how and I never got them. I have something that says make muvee and I selected the Tivo file and it says it's analyzing and it will take 34 minutes. So I guess I'll go buy some blank DVD's and try it. If it's in VCD or DVD as long as she can watch it on her laptop that's all that matters.. I hate to waste a DVD if it doesn't work but I have to try it since I have never done it before.. Rose

Thanks, Rose


----------



## smartcooky

I am a real newbie at this as well as being not a young person, so please be patient.

I am trying to make a compilation DVD from a number of short movies recorded on mini-DVDs using a Sony Handy-cam (the mini-DVDs are all finalised). I use Nero-vision Express 3. This is the procedure I go through.

1. Drag and drop all of the VOB files from all of the mini-DVDs into folders on the desktop.

2. Open NVE3

3. Click "Add video files"

4. Drag and drop the .VOB files from the desktop folders into the NVE3 working area.

5. Nero transcodes all the videos.

6. Create a menu

7. Burn the DVD.

Everything seems to work fine, the DVD menus and videos play perfectly in both the computer and the DVD player, BUT - NO SOUND. The .VOB files on the desktop definitely have sound (I double click them and they play using PowerDVD) but the transcoded one recorded on the DVD I have burned have no sound whatsoever

It there something simple I am doing/not doing which could be causing this?


My computer is a P4 2.6GHZ with 1GB memory and 160GB HDD


----------



## handsomejimmy

tfratzke,
I was wondering if you could send me a PM too???
thanks in advance


----------



## greg_burns

handsomejimmy said:


> tfratzke,
> I was wondering if you could send me a PM too???
> thanks in advance


What do you want to know? This thread is rather obsolete.


----------



## handsomejimmy

greg_burns said:


> What do you want to know? This thread is rather obsolete.


If you got a PM from tfratzke could you PM???


----------



## greg_burns

Hands down, the best solution for getting .tivo files onto a DVD is VideoReDo TVSuite. But its not free.

I've used NVE awhile back and it works, but is painfully slow with anything but Tivo's Medium quality because it has to transcode to a DVD complaint format. TVSuite does NOT.

To use NVE, I had the most luck first freeing the .tivo file from its DRM wrapper and making it a normal MPEG-2 file. The old method was using DirectShow Dump. I newer way of doing this is using TivoDecode. I like Tivo Decoder.

The author of TVSuite, Dan203, also pioneered the "Dan203 method". If you can't afford TVSuite, you can use his method.

It involved using VideoRedo Plus + DVDStyler + ImgBurn.

Highly recommend TVSuite though.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I use direct show dump with my Tivo files and it works nice makes my files mpeg2 and I drop them right on my Archos video player it's nice. I've never made a DVD out of them though. Tivo Decoder sounds nice too but I was told of Direct Show Dump so I use it. Rose


----------



## handsomejimmy

DSD causes audio/video sync problems for me....


----------



## tivarino

Has anyone in here tried DVD Cloner 5?


----------



## greg_burns

handsomejimmy said:


> DSD causes audio/video sync problems for me....


Does it actually create a bad file? Or is it that whatever MPEG-2 codec you are using is problematic?

If you have Tivo Desktop Plus, it uses its own MPEG-2 codec for files with .tivo extensions. I don't have plus, but what happens if you rename the output from DSD back to .tivo? Does it play correctly? That would indicate a codec issue, not a problem with DSD. (Although I've read about many people having this audio sync problem with DSD. I've never had an issue when I used it.)


----------

